# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2009



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 00:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Teles (1 Out 2009 às 00:28)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já está a desaparecer , temperatura actual de19.2


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2009 às 02:18)

Ora aí está uma noite já mais fresca e também mais húmida, apesar de num espaço de apenas 2 horas ter ocorrido uma descida brutal nos níveis de hr!
Pouco passava das 00H00 quando o valor andava pelos 82%, agora nos 54%!!!
Enfim, vai para a lista das dúvidas! 

Despeço-me com os neste momento registados 18.0ºC.
Continuação de céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 07:26)

Perdoai-me a abertura do Seguimento 24 minutos depois das 00:00.

---

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *17,5ºC*. Actualmente estão 18,1ºC.

A noite foi de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, com a presente névoa. Neste momento, o céu encontra-se encoberto por Altoestatus.

Humidade nos 76% e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (1 Out 2009 às 08:15)

Bom dia,e assim começa Outubro

Sigo com ...

Temp actual 19,0c
Humidade no 87%
Pressão atmosférica 1017mb
Vento muito fraco de S

O dia começa encoberto,e o nevoeiro desapareceu



Cumprimentos...


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Out 2009 às 09:01)

Olá

Outubro começa pela Amadora com uma mínima de 19.0ºC

Sigo de momento com 19.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2009 às 09:03)

Boas....
Por aqui sigo com 19,4º e 82% de humidade
Alguma neblina pelo ar e céu encoberto:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2009 às 09:23)

Sigo com 19,7º


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Out 2009 às 09:52)

Sigo com 21.3ºC

A presão está nos 1019.5 hPa


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã de algum nevoeiro por aqui, que vai ainda persistindo.


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia

O dia iniciou-se com bastante nevoeiro que já se está a levantar neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2009 às 11:02)

Neste momento chuvisca, aqueles chuviscos do nevoeiro:


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2009 às 13:01)

Boas tardes, este 1º dia de Outubro acordou com Céu muito nublado mas rapidamente limpou e neste momento por aqui Céu pouco nublado, 27,5ºC e Vento fraco de Sudoeste, pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Out 2009 às 13:48)

Por aqui 26ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje tive Mínima de 17.4ºC às 3h28

neste momento está céu nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2009 às 15:31)

O Nevoeiro de ontem na Barra do Tejo.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Out 2009 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!
Outubro começou com uma mínima de 18.6ºC, e com uma máxima de, até ao momento, 25.9ºC.
A manhã apresentou-se com céu encoberto, mas agora segue pouco nublado.
Vento moderado de NO.
Temperatura nos 23.8ºC, 69%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:15)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 11,6ºC. Acumulei até agora 1,3mm. Actualmente 22,4ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 17:20)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *27,2ºC* pelas 12:56.

Neste momento tenho 24,0ºC, e o cento sopra moderado de NNO (338º).

Humidade a 45% e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 17:35)

boas tardes
ás 8.06 estavam 20.5º, vento fraco e ceu muito nublado por cirroestratos e altocumulus.
agora sigo com 26.2º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Madragoa (1 Out 2009 às 17:42)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com...

Temperatura actual 24.8c
Humidade nos 48%
Vento fraco de O/SO
Pressão atmosférica 1018mb


O dia pela grande Lisboa,foi marcado por céu encoberto até as 10 da manha,depois limpou ,e até agora tem se mantido pouco nublado ou limpo.

É para matar saudades !!,tem chovido tanto...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:47)

Neste momento 22,2ºC, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Out 2009 às 19:03)

23.1ºC, 65%HR, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Eis que o Sol se põe, mais uma vez.

Temperatura nos 21,4ºC e humidade a 62%. Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 19:12)

sigo com 24.3


----------



## ct5iul (1 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Boa Tarde um bom mes de Outubro para todos 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.4ºC 13:05
TEMP MIN: 17.3ºC 00:45 

Temp actual 22.2ºC 19:40
Pressão: 1019.3Hpa 19:40
Intensidade do Vento: 10.8 km/h 19:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NW 
Temperatura do vento: 20.6ºC 19:40
Humidade Relativa:64% 19:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 19:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2009 às 20:48)

HotSpot disse:


> O Nevoeiro de ontem na Barra do Tejo.



Espectacular.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Out 2009 às 20:56)

Sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 21:07)

A máxima foi de 24,4ºC.
Aqui e agora 18,6º, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 73%.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Neste momento tenho 19,4ºC, e o céu mantém-se pouco nublado.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º), humidade a 78% e pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2009 às 21:21)

daniel vilão disse:


> espectacular.



x2


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Out 2009 às 21:32)

Dia sem grande história meteorológica...

Extremos do dia:

18.6ºC
25.9ºC

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 21.5ºC, 65%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.0ºC

T.Minima: 17.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 22:28)

A temperatura actual é de 17,6ºC e a humidade de 75%.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 23:04)

A temperatura actual é de 15,1ºC e continua a não haver vento.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 23:40)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *27,0 km/h* de O (270º).

---

Actuais 18,8ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 00:23)

boa noite! 

_Desde ontem (01-Out), com nova localização:_

Após um dia em que ainda se faziam sentir os efeitos de um Verão que resiste para além do seu limite oficial, decorre uma noite calma com vento muito fraco e sem direcção definida, céu praticamente limpo com apenas alguns Cirrus fibratus a marcar a diferença.


_Extremos de 01-Out:_

*Máximos:* 28.7ºC / 81% hr

*mínimos:* 17.6ºC / 30% hr


Valores actuais: 19.2ºC / 60% hr


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2009 às 00:49)

Boas

Aqui sigo a esta hora com 19,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 00:58)

HotSpot disse:


> O Nevoeiro de ontem na Barra do Tejo.
> 
> YouTube - Lisboa - Nevoeiro Barra do Tejo



Absolutamente espectacular 

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.8ºC

Máx - 25.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 39 km/h

Humidade mínima de 72% e máxima 80%


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 02:48)

olá de novo!

Por aqui o panorama decorre sem alterações significativas desde há pouco.

 Despeço-me com os valores: 18.4ºC / 61% hr.


----------



## F_R (2 Out 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Bastante nevoeiro e 14.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.3ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável e sem vento. O sol ainda não surgiu devido a uma camada de neblina que vai cobrindo a cidade.


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2009 às 09:43)

bons dias
ás 8.08 estavam 19.7º, vento fraco e ceu muito nublado por altocumulus.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *16,0ºC*, numa noite de céu pouco nublado por núvens médias/altas.

Actualmente sigo com 23,3ºC, humidade nos 42% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 12:40)

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus, e 25,0ºC de temperatura.

Humidade a 34% e vento de NNO (338º), a 12,2 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens altas, vento fraco de oeste e 26ºC.

--------------------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 17,9ºC
Tmáx: 27,4ºC


----------



## Madragoa (2 Out 2009 às 13:20)

Boa tarde

Sigo com...

Temp actual 25.4c
Humidade nos 38%
Céu pouco nublado,por nuvens altas
Pressão atmosférica 1020mb
Vento entre os 5 e 10 km/h de O/SO,está a puxar !!!...,o que vem do Atlantico 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2009 às 15:12)

boas tardes
sigo com 27.4º, vento fraco de NW e ceu encoberto por cirroestratus e cirrus


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2009 às 15:46)

Boa tarde!
O dia hoje começou solarengo, mas agora está... farrusco...
Céu encoberto e tempo bastante abafado...
Sigo com 25ºC, 46$HR, 10120hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 17.7ºC e máxima de 25.4ºC até ao momento...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 16:03)

Boas,
A mínima hoje foi de 12ºC. Actualmente 20,7ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Out 2009 às 16:30)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.1ºC

Sigo com 24.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2009 às 18:43)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.0ºCe o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 19:27)

A máxima foi de 22,8ºC.
Actualmente 20,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 66%.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Temperatura máxima de *26,5ºC* pelas 12:54.

Actualmente sigo com 20,1ºC, e o céu apresenta bastantes Cirrus Spissatus. Durante a tarde foi possível observar bastantes Altocumulus, incluíndo Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus Undulatus.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1021 hPa. Vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Out 2009 às 19:39)

Sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Neste momento 19,6ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 64%.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2009 às 19:49)

Extremos de hoje:

*30.3 °C (13:54)*
*14.0 °C (04:19) *

Curiosidade, máximas superiores a 30ºC:

2008 - 62 dias
2009 - 84 dias


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2009 às 19:51)

Boas noites, por aqui Céu pouco nublado, 22,6ºC Vento fraco de Oeste e pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 20:51)

Aqui e agora 16,5ºC e humidade a 69%.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Out 2009 às 21:06)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.1ºC 15:45
TEMP MIN: 16.5ºC 07:48 

Temp actual 19.9ºC 21:05
Pressão: 1020.2Hpa 21:05
Intensidade do Vento: 0.1 km/h 21:05
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:NE 
Temperatura do vento: 19.9ºC 21:05
Humidade Relativa:67% 21:05
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:05
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 21:05
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2009 às 21:12)

Cheguei a pouco de Bragança

Por aqui estão 21ºC

Bom fim de semana alargado pessoal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirroestratos.

Vento fraco de NO e 20,9 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Por SM Porto, a lua cheia vai dando colorido a uma noite de céu praticamente limpo, com 17.2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Despeço-me, de SM Porto, com 16.5ºC de temperatura e o céu a ficar encoberto...


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,0ºC e a máxima de 25ºC...

Agora sigo com 19,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 23:49)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *26,5ºC*

Vento Máximo: *24,8 km/h* de ONO (292º)

---

Actuais 17,6ºC, vento fraco, e céu pouco nublado. Humidade a 78%.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 00:03)

..., olá boa noite e bom fim-de-semana...! 

Foi mais um dia quente por estas paragens com o céu a apresentar-se de um modo geral pouco nublado sobretudo por variantes de Cirrus.
A noite decorre bem agradável com ausência de vento e céu praticamente limpo.

Por aqui (work), segundo regista o meu humilde termómetro de serviço, vou nos 19ºC.

_*Extremos de 02-Set:*_

*Máximos:* 30.2ºC / 76% hr

*mínimos:* 16.8ºC / 29% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 17.2ºC

Máx - 25.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 39 km/h

Humidade mínima de 42% e máxima 83%


----------



## belem (3 Out 2009 às 00:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> ..., olá boa noite e bom fim-de-semana...!
> 
> Foi mais um dia quente por estas paragens com o céu a apresentar-se de um modo geral pouco nublado sobretudo por variantes de Cirrus.
> A noite decorre bem agradável com ausência de vento e céu praticamente limpo.
> ...



Querias dizer 2 de Outubro?
A máxima foi bem alta.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 00:59)

belem disse:


> Querias dizer 2 de Outubro?
> A máxima foi bem alta.



Pois é..., estamos em Outubro!!! 

Quanto à Máxima, foi dos poucos dias que também achei alta face a estações vizinhas.
Não costumo ter assim tanta diferença, por isso estranhei ao consultá-las porque no exterior, recordo que por volta das 15h, ao atingir esse valor simplesmente o vento era nulo e apesar de estar sol ainda que pela existência de Cirrus, sentia-se um ar bem quente e seco na pele. Pouco depois, já com algum vento vindo de W/NW verificou-se obviamente uma descida dos valores.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 01:20)

Algum nevoeiro na Serra, e 17,5ºC.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).

Assim me despeço, esta noite.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 02:49)

Alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 18,9ºC.
O Outono ainda não chegou aqui.

-----------------------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 27,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 03:16)

Desde do último valor verificado desceu apenas 1ºC, 18ºC.
Poderá ser a antevisão de mais um dia com temperaturas acima da média para a época, apesar de se prever alguma nebulosidade.

Para a semana, belas trovoadas? Espera-se que a margem de erro na previsão não seja muito grande!


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 03:19)

E a madrugada prossegue com Céu pouco nublado, 18,6ºC Vento fraco de Oeste e pressão nos 1019 hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 08:37)

bom dia!  

Ao chegar a casa fui recebido por um manto de nevoeiro que agora quase dissipado deu espaço à observação de Cirrus fibratus e com sol a marcar presença. Vento fraco predominando de NW.

Registo por agora 17.4ºC / 87% hr


----------



## Madragoa (3 Out 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia

Sigo com 

Temperatura actual 19.6c
Vento fraco de E/SE
Humidade 80%
Céu pouco nublado,por nuvens altas
Pressão atmosférica nos 1019mb


Noite de céu pouco nublado,muita humidade...e vento fraco

Vamos ver o que vem ai !!! 

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 14.3ºC.
Por agora estão 16.3ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia...
Já tenho a maquina a postos, os cabos para ligar ao pc tambem, para irmos acompanhando o desenvolvimento das nuvens aqui...
Sigo com 17,7


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia!
Por SM Porto reina o Sol num dia bonito, até ver...
Mínima fresquinha (para quem está habituado ao estio da margem sul), de 13.8ºC.
De momento sigo com 17ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado por cirroestratos e vento fraco de ENE.

Agora 22,4 ºC e ainda 72 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Extremos de ontem:
22,8ºC/10,9ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:24)

A mínima de hoje foi de 9,9ºC.
Neste momento 21,6ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 74%.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,2ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado apenas com algumas nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 21,1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de S


----------



## Madragoa (3 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Boas 
Sigo com...

Temperatura actual  24.7c
Vento fraco de S/SE
Humidade nos 59%
Pressão nos 1018mb
No horizonte que tenho,o céu apresenta se pouco nublado

Manha agradável... o Sol brilha...temperatura amena,e alguma humidade,



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 12:41)

Boa tarde!

Manhã de céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus. Assim se mantém, sendo a temperatura actual de 24,2ºC.

A temperatura mínima foi de *16,8ºC*.

Actualmente, vento a soprar a 13,3 km/h de SSO (202º), humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 22,2ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 73%.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Boas, 26ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 13:31)

Por aqui sigo com 26,8ºC
A humidade está nos 49%.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de sul.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 13:37)

Mantêm-se os Cumulus, e entra também agora um _mix_ de núvens médias proviniente de Oeste.

Temperatura nos 24,9ºC, humidade a 58% e vento a soprar a 14,0 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 13:46)

Neste momento 21,8ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 72%.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Out 2009 às 14:05)

Boas tardes
Céu muito nublado por cumulus e cirrus.
Ambiente muito " abafado" com 29.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2009 às 14:28)

O dia vai encobrindo, depois de uma manhã de praia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão...
Sigo com 23.8ºC, em SM Porto.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2009 às 14:30)

Aqui sigo com céu pouco nublado e o vento é que está agora moderado, a temperatura é de 23,0ºC


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 14:57)

Boas tardes, o dia vai prosseguindo com Céu parcialmente nublado, 25,7ºC Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste e pressão nos 1017hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 14:59)

Actualmente 23,7ºC, ceú nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 71%.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Neste momento 22,5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 73%.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Neste momento sigo assim:


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 17:11)

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus, Cumulus e Fractus e 23,9ºC de temperatura actual!

A máxima foi de *24,9ºC* às 15:30!

Humidade actual de 70% e pressão nos 1019 hPa, com vento a soprar moderado de O (270º).


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 17:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Actualmente 23,7ºC, ceú nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 71%.



A máxima acabou mesmo por ser de 23,7ºC. Actualmente 21,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 73%.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2009 às 17:36)

A máxima por SM Porto foi de 24.1ºC...
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 22.7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 18:08)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 21,4ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 76%.


----------



## trepkos (3 Out 2009 às 18:41)

Já reparam que a chuva vai passar toda ao largo de Portugal? que as nuvens morrem na Praia? Aí no centro de sair é pó.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 18:43)

trepkos disse:


> Já reparam que a chuva vai passar toda ao largo de Portugal? que as nuvens morrem na Praia? Aí no centro de sair é pó.



Realmente, o céu está cheio de nuvens e parece que vai cair tudo no mar... Temperatura actual de 20,6ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 19:01)

Sigo com 23ºC, céu muito nublado por Cirrostratos, Cumulus e Fractus.
Ambiente algo abafado com bastante humidade.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 19:07)

E por aqui estamos com Céu parcialmente nublado, 22,4ºC Vento moderado de Sudoeste e pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 19:21)

Neste momento 19,7ºC, ceú muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 73%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.3ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 17,2ºC e uma máxima de 24,4ºC com vento fraco todo o dia...

Agora céu pouco nublado apenas com algumas nuvens médias e temperatura de 22,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 20:51)

Temperatura actual de 20,7ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade nos 80%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2009 às 22:55)

Por SM Porto, está uma noite abafadíssima...
20.8ºC, estagnados e vento nulo.
Não corre mesmo uma ponta de ar...
Céu muito nublado.

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC
24.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 23:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Neste momento 19,7ºC, ceú muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 73%.



Desde este meu último poste, à cerca de 4 horas, a temperatura apenas desceu 0,8ºC, estando actualmente nos 18,9ºC. a humidade actualmente é de 79%.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 23:36)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *24,9ºC*

Vento Máximo: *29,4 km/h* de SSO (202º)

---

Actualmente, 19,8ºC e alguma névoa.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 23:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.2ºC

Máx - 24.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 69% e máxima 93%


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 00:04)

boa noite... 

Pouco acompanhei a evolução do estado do tempo durante o dia; descanso pela manhã e à tarde ultimar tarefas relacionadas com mudança de casa...

Por aqui (work) está uma noite de Verão com uma combinação de temperatura / humidade ligeiramente incómoda!


*Extremos de 03-Out:*

*Máximos:* 28.9ºC / 88% hr

*mínimos:* 17.3 / 49% hr


De momento a temperatura ronda os 20ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Aqui e agora 19,1ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 87%.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 00:31)

Aqui 17,1ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2009 às 01:27)

Por aqui nevoeiro,que sabe muito bem depois de mais um dia quente


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 01:39)

Por aqui em Olho Marinho (Óbidos), nestes últimos dias tem estado muito calor. Que ricas férias que estou a ter 

O que vale é que na 2fº já poderá alegrar as férias . Vamos ver como corre a evolução dos modelos até lá.

Como não tenho nada para fazer, entreti-me a fazer um time lapse.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 01:50)

Saul, acho que o tempo foi muito bem empregue em criar o que acabei de ver.

São vídeos realmente fantásticos e este não foi excepção!

Entre outros gostei bastante da dissipação dos Fractus...

Lindo!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 01:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Entre outros gostei bastante da dissipação dos Fractus...



Obrigado.

Só mesmo em time lapse para ver esta beleza


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 02:30)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Como não tenho nada para fazer, entreti-me a fazer um time lapse.
> 
> YouTube - Time lapse Óbidos 3 Outubro de 2009



Nada melhor do que terminar o dia e ver um time-lapse!
Muito bom Saul! 

----------------------------

Os Odivelas hoje os extremos do dia 3 de Outubro foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 27,5ºC


Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento fraco, 18,7ºC e humidade nos 82%.


----------



## Madragoa (4 Out 2009 às 02:45)

Bom dia

Amigo Saul Monteiro o video do Time-Lapse,esta muito bom... (incluindo a musica),obrigado por partilhar aqui com o pessoal do Forum


E pela minha zona segue assim...

Temperatura actual 19,3c
Humidade nos 98%
Vento fraco,a nulo (inferior a  2 km/h) de SO
O ceu tem se apresentado pouco nublado

Entretanto há coisa de meia hora...o nevoeiro apareceu vindo do Rio,e mais um bocadinho não se ve nada,aqui,porque no Rio já não se ve nada ,para terem uma ideia vejam a web cam dos nossos amigos do meteocaisdosdre,muito bom...o Rio desapareceu... ponte e tudo...até os pontões onde atracam os barcos

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 03:44)

Temperatura estagnada nos 20,4 ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 04:01)

A noite continua bastante agradável com a temperatura a rondar os 19ºC.

O céu está nublado mas com nebulosidade pouco compacta deixando surgir muitas vezes a luz da lua.
Vento muito fraco em deslocação de N/NE.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Out 2009 às 04:02)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 03-10-2009
TEMP MAX:26.6ºC 12:01
TEMP MIN: 16.9ºC 05:40 

Temp actual 18.8ºC 03:55
Pressão: 1016.4Hpa 03:55
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 03:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 18.8ºC 03:55
Humidade Relativa:90% 03:55
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 03:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 03:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento a Serra do Monsanto esta coberta por um nevoeiro cerrado visiblidade de 40metros a ponte 25 de abril tambem esta coberta pelo nevoeiro a coisa de 10 minutos vi de alcantra e junto ao rio ja nao se via nada

Bom timelapse, Saúl por vezes da a sensaçao que se vai de aviao por entre as nuvens

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2009 às 07:15)

Óptimo timelapse, *Saúl*! Bela perspectiva!

---

Por aqui, actualmente, nevoeiro, ainda assim, não tão cerrado quanto há cerca de 1h, onde a visibilidade não excedia os 50m.

A temperatura actual é de 19,3ºC.

Vento fraco de ESE (112º), e pressão nos 1017 hPa.

O sensor da estação, que tem um ligeiro _probleminha_ com humidades altas, regista 61,6ºC, e a subir!


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 08:16)

bom dia! 

Acabado de chegar, à semelhança da manhã anterior o nevoeiro marca presença aqui pelos 120m; o ponto mais alto e mais próximo aos cerca de 320m, simplesmente parece não existir! Agora não tão baixo julgo estar em gradual dissipação.

Registo de momento 19.4ºC / 87% hr.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Out 2009 às 08:17)

Boas...
Tá tanto nevoeiro aqui, que so para verem eu tenho uma casa á minha frente eu nem a vejo


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
Por aqui (SM Porto), céu nublado com abertas, 17.4ºC de mínima, e a actual temperatura é de 20.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2009 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foiu de 18.2ºC.
Por agora estão 26.8ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi tropical com 20,1ºC 

Agora céu com nuvens altas mas algum sol fraco, temperatura de 22,3ºC e vento fraco de S


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 12:33)

A mínima foi de 15,7ºC. Actualmente 24,1ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e e humidade a 80%.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 12:35)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi tropical com 20,1ºC
> 
> Agora céu com nuvens altas mas algum sol fraco, temperatura de 22,3ºC e vento fraco de S



Costumas ter muitas mínimas tropicais no mês de Outubro?


----------



## ct5iul (4 Out 2009 às 13:21)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN: 18.6ºC 09:00 
Humida MAX registada nos ultimos 2 meses 96% 09:32

Temp actual 28.2ºC 13:15
Pressão: 1015.1Hpa 13:15
Intensidade do Vento: 2.1 km/h 13:15
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 28.2ºC 13:15
Humidade Relativa:61% 13:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 13:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento céu com algumas nuves há alguma nublina junto ao rio tejo a temperatura continua a subir

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## thunderboy (4 Out 2009 às 13:23)

Boa tarde
Céu parcialmente nublado por cirrus.
26.5ºC.
Um bom dia para sair à rua e fazer a dança da chuva


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2009 às 13:31)

Boas tardes, durante a noite toda houve nevoeiro cerrado e uma temperatura agradável, por agora estou com Céu parcialmente nublado, 25,8ºC Vento fraco de Este e pressão nos 1014hpa.


----------



## under (4 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Aqui ceu nublado com abertas...algum vento, 1015 hpa e 28.9º...chuva nem ve-la!
ps:Ca em casa temos um daqueles higrometros populares em que consiste numa casinha com 2 bonecos,uma senhora e um senhor.Com bom tempo,a senhora poe-se ca fora e no mau tempo ela vai para dentro e o senhor vem ca para fora. 
Posso vos dizer que ela neste momento esta tao para dentro que ate a parede esta rachada.E costuma ser BASTANTE fiavel,portanto espero que ainda chova hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2009 às 14:01)

Acabei agora de chegar das Caldas, onde o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura cerca de 27ºC.
Mas ao chegar a SM Porto, eis que uma língua de nevoeiro entra por terra adentro, empurrada por um enérgico vento de NW.
Aqui estão 23.5ºC, algum nevoeiro e vento moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Out 2009 às 14:29)

Sigo com céu nublado temperatura desceu derrepente para 24.5ºc estaçao em alerta de precipitaçao para as proximas 12hhumidade subio para 70% tirei umas fotos a margem sul esta bastante nuvoeiro em cima da ponte 25 de abril


~













Nao se ve nada na margem SUL





http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 14:34)

Aqui pela zona oriental nada de nevoeiro e céu pouco nublado por cumulus a Norte. 

Vento fraco de SO e 26,9 ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 14:37)

Bons dias, noite de nevoeiro, algo cerrado, sigo com 25,7ºC, vento fraco, e céu nublado por cirrus, a minha estação já começa a avisar para tempestade


----------



## ct5iul (4 Out 2009 às 14:43)

Neste momento o nevoeiro esta a chegar a minha casa pode-se ver na web cam http://ct2iul.ww.com o sol agora tenta brilhar pelo meio do nevoeiro temperatura continua a descer 23,2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 14:44)

Neste momento 22,7ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Out 2009 às 14:45)

JoãoPT disse:


> Bons dias, noite de nevoeiro, algo cerrado, sigo com 25,7ºC, vento fraco, e céu nublado por cirrus, a minha estação já começa a avisar para tempestade



A minha tambem ja tive que desligar o Alarme ja irritava 

http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pelo Olho Marinho, 25.6ºC, com alguns cúmulos a crescer a NE e o vento a intensificar de SW.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 15:22)

Aqui e agora 22,4ºC, céu nublado com abertas a Sul e Este e vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2009 às 16:37)

Boas tardes, por aqui o nevoeiro continua a tentar progredir e o Céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado. Temperatura de 23,5ºC, Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste e pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 16:58)

olá boa tarde! 

Por aqui nevoeiro, só pela manhã! De momento o céu apresenta-se quase limpo onde se observam apenas alguns Cirrus uncinus e também fibratus.
O vento sopra de um modo geral fraco de SW.

Sigo por agora com 25.8ºC / 50% hr.


----------



## belem (4 Out 2009 às 18:09)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Por aqui em Olho Marinho (Óbidos), nestes últimos dias tem estado muito calor. Que ricas férias que estou a ter
> 
> O que vale é que na 2fº já poderá alegrar as férias . Vamos ver como corre a evolução dos modelos até lá.
> 
> ...



Excelente!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2009 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.8ºC, o vento sopra moderado de W e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.0ºC

T.Minima: 18.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 18:42)

Por aqui no Olho Marinho sigo com 22.9ºC e vento moderado W.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 18:43)

O final da tarde está a ser marcado por mais nebulosidade, para já mais a Oeste com Cirrocumulus floccus.
O vento permanece fraco deslocando-se de W/SW.

Valores actuais: 23.7ºC / 57% hr.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Mas que dia péssimo para quem como eu tinha tantas esperanças. Nem uma pinguinha até agora.
-------------------------------------------------------
Neste momento 20,4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 18:46)

Céu pouco nublado por nebulosidade alta, aqui.

Espero que a frente de amanhã à tarde coloque o pluviómetro a marcar bem e lhe dê um bom banho. 

Nas próximas 12 horas um aumento da intensidade do vento e da nebulosidade é de esperar.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 18:57)

Lightning disse:


> Nas próximas 12 horas um aumento da intensidade do vento e da nebulosidade é de esperar.



Assim se espera e avaliar pelo tipo de nuvens, a margem de erro não deve ser significativa! Os próximos dias poderão ser interessantes...


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 19:01)

joseoliveira disse:


> Assim se espera e avaliar pelo tipo de nuvens, a margem de erro não deve ser significativa! Os próximos dias *poderão* ser interessantes...



Poderão não... Vão ser interessantes... 

Espero fazer bastantes relatos fotográficos e alguns vídeos também.

A frente ainda se está a formar.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Lightning disse:


> Poderão não... Vão ser interessantes...
> 
> Espero fazer bastantes relatos fotográficos e alguns vídeos também.
> 
> A frente ainda se está a formar.



Sim, pelo que tive oportunidade de verificar desde há pouco, as certezas são superiores a 90% de que surgirão cenários bem desejados. 
O "*Poderão*" não passa de uma força de expressão!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2009 às 19:18)

Por SM Porto vai aumentando a nebulosidade... e o vento, que sopra moderado de oeste.
A temperatura máxima foi de 25.8ºC.
Por agora, 22.8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Enquanto isso o nevoeiro não dá tréguas á Costa e a parte de Almada uma vez que já não consigo ver o Almada Fórum outra vez , o Céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o Vento moderado de Oeste, a temperatura está nos 20,5ºC e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Céu muito nublado por cirroestratos e cirrus uncius.

Vento fraco de SO e 21,5 ºC, 76 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Madragoa (4 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite...


Sigo com 19,7c
Vento fraco de SO
Humidade nos 90%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014mb
Céu muito nublado...,antes de começar a aparecer nevoeiro vindo do Rio

Já tenho o Equipamento,preparado para fazer uns videoszinhos...
Que venha ,mas sem fazer estragos 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 21:09)

Condiçoes actuais:
19,7ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 85%.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2009 às 21:55)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 20,1ºc e a máxima de 23,7ºC...

Agora sigo com 20,4ºC e muito nevoeiro!! 

PS: amanha vai entrar uma forte linha de instabilidade ao final do dia e poderá afectar especialmente Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 21:58)

miguel disse:


> PS: amanha vai entrar uma forte linha de instabilidade ao final do dia e poderá afectar especialmente Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém



Onde viste isso?


----------



## thunderboy (4 Out 2009 às 22:02)

Também quero saber
21.3ºC
Céu encoberto


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui, 20,1, céu nublado e algum nevoeiro também, vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2009 às 22:04)

Vi nos modelos!! e vendo certos factores que vão estar reunidos posso dizer isso  

Sigo com 20,3ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2009 às 22:10)

sigo com 21.2º, vento fraco de sul e ceu nublado por altocumulus, cirroestratus, cirrus e estratocumulus


----------



## rbsmr (4 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Pessoal, alguma esperança naquela mancha nebulosa a sudoeste de Lisboa?


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 22:17)

rbsmr disse:


> Pessoal, alguma esperança naquela mancha nebulosa a sudoeste de Lisboa?



Parece que se está a formar certo?


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Acho que essa mancha irá dar alguma chuva fraca para Lisboa e arredores, já se vê alguma chuva na costa.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 22:57)

Neste momento 18,9ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 84%.


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Pelo que já li aqui no fórum, o meu pluviómetro amanhã ao final do dia vai ser bem testado... 

Nunca mais chega a superfície frontal...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Lightning disse:


> Pelo que já li aqui no fórum, o meu pluviómetro amanhã ao final do dia vai ser bem testado...
> 
> Nunca mais chega a superfície frontal...



E espero que o meu também... vai ser o seu primeiro teste a sério...

Por SM Porto, 21.4ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado...
Aguarda-se então o desenrolar do dia de amanhã...
Isto vai ser como alguns partidos no dia de eleições: torcer para chegar aos dois dígitos, não em percentagem de votos, mas em mm...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2009 às 23:21)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 18.7ºC

Máx - 24.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 34 km/h

Humidade mínima de 69% e máxima 97%


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 23:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> E espero que o meu também... vai ser o seu primeiro teste a sério...
> 
> Por SM Porto, 21.4ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado...
> Aguarda-se então o desenrolar do dia de amanhã...
> Isto vai ser como alguns partidos no dia de eleições: torcer para chegar aos dois dígitos, não em percentagem de votos, mas em mm...



Boa comparação.
A temperatura actual é de 17,9ºC.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2009 às 23:28)

na encarnação a temperatura vai subindo á medida que a massa dear tropical maritimo vai entrando
21.5º, vento fraco de sul e ceu muito nublado por cumulus


----------



## Madragoa (4 Out 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui já pinga pode ser só um aguaceiro ,mas que pinga....pinga



Cumprimentos...


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 23:59)

Por aqui, 20ºC, céu nublado e algumas pingas.

EDIT: passa a chuva fraca...


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui também já pinga, muito lentamente.... 

Dados actuais:

21,0ºC
96% HR
1013 mb

Vento nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 00:03)

21.0ºC e nada de chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Sigo com chuva já moderada a intensificar-se


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:
15,7ºC/24,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Chuvinha muito fraquinha aqui também em Linda-a-Velha

Estão 20ºC em Oeiras


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 00:17)

Por aqui já só pinga.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 00:37)

Boa noite! 

Desde há pouco tem-se verificado alguma precipitação ainda que fraca, o vento de momento também fraco mantém sua deslocação de SW. Uma noite sub-tropical, diga-se!


_*Extremos de 04-Out*_ (de casa):

*Máximos:* 27.3ºC / 88% hr

*mínimos:* 18.7ºC / 45% hr


Aqui (work) a temperatura ronda os *21ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 01:09)

20.4ºC e já começa a pingar


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 01:12)

20ºC, sem chuva, vento nulo e ainda a pouco alguns foguetes


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 01:14)

20,4ºC e 89% de humidade relativa.

Já conto com 0,2mm de precipitação, venha mais 

Até amanhã


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2009 às 01:30)

Em Ferreira do Zezere já chove.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 01:49)

Boas noites, a noite prossegue com Céu muito nublado e algumas pingas de vez em quando, temperatura nos 20,5ºC, Vento fraco de Sudoeste e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 05:09)

Desde há várias horas por aqui aguardando alguma evolução ao menos quanto à temperatura, porque de resto nada mais há a acrescentar! 

A mesma simplesmente estagnou desde o final da noite de ontem: 20ºC.
De momento não chove e o vento continua fraco e de SW.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 08:21)

bom dia! 

Já em casa, o cenário é obviamente de muita nebulosidade composta sobretudo por Stratus fractus arrastados por um vento fraco que tem vindo de S/SW.

A temperatura mínima não desceu além dos 19.9ºC o que curiosamente é a que  registo neste momento!
Muita humidade nos 85% mas por agora sem chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 08:51)

Boas...
Sigo com 20,2º e céum muito escuro...
Só uma pergunta: Não entendo o significado desta frase:

Chuvadas particularmente fortes: Atenção com os importantes cúmulos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

Por aqui choveu muito fraco não deu para nada.
Por gora estão 19.6ºC e o céu está nublado.
T.Minima: 18.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 09:25)

N_Fig, por volta das 9h, mais precisamente às 8:56h houve descargas a cerca de 30km da FIgueira, mas agora já aí deve estar?


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!Por SM Porto, noite tropical em Outubro! É obra!!
20.1ºC de mínima.
Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros esporádicos que apenas deram para molhar a estrada.
De momento, céu muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar de quando em vez, e temperatura nos 22.2ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (5 Out 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Sigo com...

Temperatura actual 23,2c
Vento fraco de E/SE
Pressão atmosférica 1013mb
Humidade 79%
Céu muito nublado,entretanto o Sól vai espreitando....

A madrugada foi praticamente`a seco`


Cumprimentos...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 10:21)

bons dias
na encarnação sigo com 22.3, vento fraco de sul e ceu muito nublado
dentro de momentos partirei paraalouriceira de cima em arruda..ate ja


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia
Céu parcialmente nublado com 23.0ºC
A ver o que o dia nos reserva...


----------



## Henrique (5 Out 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia. 
Passou à pouco mais um aguaceiro fraco. Neste momento tenho 22.0ºC e 80% Hr (a aumentar).


----------



## cardu (5 Out 2009 às 10:38)

desculpem o off-toppic mas neste momento o site do IM www.meteo.pt aparentemente está inacessivel....

será que estão a actualizar os alertas???

PS Problema resolvido.... firewall estava momentaneamente a bloquear acesso ao site


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 10:40)

cardu disse:


> desculpem o off-toppic mas neste momento o site do IM www.meteo.pt aparentemente está inacessivel....
> 
> será que estão a actualizar os alertas???



Deves ter com a internet lenta porque eu consigo aceder rapidamente


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:06)

aqui na louriceira de cima, a 305mts de altitude sigo com 22.0, 70%hr, vento fraco de sul e ceu muito nublado por um mix. de nuvens altas medias e baixas


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 11:11)

Por SM Porto, e ao contrário do expectável, o Sol vai dando cartas... muito boas abertas e uma temperatura bem agradável.
O vento é que vai soprando com maior intensidade...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 11:25)

Norte e centro do pais já em alerta amarelo de chuva forte, trovoadas e vento forte


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 11:29)

Impressionante o valor de humidade dos últimos dias ontem à noite atingi os 98% que se aguentou durante horas  

Neste momento 21.1ºC humidade nos 88% de vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Aqui por Oeiras o céu esta cada vez mais nublado venha a chuva


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 11:36)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 17,8ºC. Acumulei ainda 0,2mm.
Actualmente 23,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 82%.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Out 2009 às 11:42)

Por aqui no Olho Marinho, temperatura agradável *23.4ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 12:17)

Por aqui 23ºC, céu muito nublado, pinga de vez em quando e o vento já começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Começa a chover de forma fraca.

O Lightning neste momento encontra-se com 20.8ºC, humidade a 92% e vento a 4.6km/h com uma rajada máxima de 19.8km/h.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 13:11)

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha o céu esta encoberto mas nada de chuva por enquanto

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 13:12)

Por aqui com chuvinha da noite e principio da manhã, acumulei 0,4 mm


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 13:16)

Boas tardes, por aqui não aquece nem arrefece Céu muito nublado, Temperatura nos 23,7ºC Vento fraco de Sudoeste e pressão nos 1014hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 13:24)

Céu completamente encoberto e 26.8ºC.
Vento quase nulo.
A ver o que a tarde nos reserva...

Fotos:
SE




NE



NO


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 13:56)

Ja chove fraco por aqui o vento tambem se faz sentir


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui o céu está meramente encoberto, sem lenticulares nem nada do género, começa agora a chover de novo fraco.
23,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 14:05)

Sigo com céu totalmente encoberto


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 14:05)

O Estofex também dá o seu sinal 







An upper cut-off low near the Azores leads to advection of a tropical airmass towards Iberia and extreme W Morocco. Heavy rainfall is expected in extreme W Iberia where some low-end instability is forecast in a region with high effective PWAT values.

DISCUSSION

..extreme W Iberia...

Although CAPE should not exceed a few hundred J/kg, strong moisture advection due to intense SWerly winds at lower levels may favor a large area of precipitation with embedded multicells. Storms may affect the same area for several hours which leads to excessive precipitation and local flooding.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 14:15)

O vento começa a intensificar-se, neste momento moderado com rajadas e chuva mais forte.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 14:16)

E estão a chegar os primeiros aguaceiros 






http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/radar-de-precipitacao


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Por aqui céu muito nublado. Ameaça chover. O vento sopra cada vez mais forte.

Rajada máxima até agora: 26 km/h.  

Espero uns bons 20 mm até ao final da madrugada de amanhã...


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 14:20)

Chuva fraca e Vento moderado de Sudoeste neste momento por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2009 às 14:22)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Penha de França/Graça) vai chuviscando


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 14:26)

Sigo com chuva moderada e vento forte


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 14:27)

Aqui chuva fraca e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 14:28)

De momento chuva fraca e vento moderado.

A webcam do tempoemcorroios.com está constantemente a abanar lá em cima presa ao mastro da estação.  Até parece um terramoto... 

Vou colocando umas imagens aqui de vez em quando.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 14:40)

Continua a cair chuva fraca. Desde as 00H conto com 0,8 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 14:41)

Depois de um aguaceiro forte, aqui a imagem da estrada molhada e do céu:






Já começa a cair moderadamente outraves


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2009 às 14:44)

Chove moderadamente em Paço de Arcos.Belo cheiro,há quanto tempo!


----------



## amarusp (5 Out 2009 às 14:49)

A reportar da lousã
Ceu nublado e vento moderado por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 14:51)

Continua a chover bem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 14:53)

Chuva fraca mas começa a acumular com maior facilidade.

Agora 22,1 ºC e 0,6 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 14:54)

Por aqui já chove bem que saudades
Chuva moderada, 23ºC e vento fraco com rajadas.


----------



## squidward (5 Out 2009 às 14:54)

por aqui finalmente choveu (ainda de forma fraca) durante a madrugada (entre a 1h e as 4h).
Por agora o céu está muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas...mas para sul começa a ficar escuro...

...veremos


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Por aqui chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 14:56)

Por aqui sigo com chuva moderada e vento forte


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 15:05)

Aqui chuva moderada e vento moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 15:07)

Por aqui a chuva parou e o vento diminui de intensidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 15:10)

De regresso a casa, posso dizer que caíram pouco mais que uns pingos por aqui, embora em Almada já chovesse bem.
Ainda não registei nada, sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas e 22.1ºC, 74%HR.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:14)

na louriceira de cima, vento moderado a forte e um aguaceiro forte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 15:16)

Céu encoberto, chuva agora mais fraca.

A temperatura continua a descer e está de momento nos 21,3 ºC.

Vento fraco de SO sem quaisquer rajadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 15:25)

Por Queluz está a chover, 2.3 mm até agora vento moderado rajada máxima até agora 48 km/h


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Out 2009 às 15:29)

boas tardes, por aqui sigo com 26,oºC céu muito nublado e ainda nao pingou sequer


----------



## squidward (5 Out 2009 às 15:30)

começou a chover fraco 

24.7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 15:34)

26.0ºC...
Céu encoberto...

Resumo: uma pasmaceira!

Aposto que aqui só vão cair 0.5mm


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 15:35)

Já choveu fraco, mas por agora nada. Vento moderado com rajadas cada vez mais constantes e fortes.

21,6ºC, 81% HR, 1012 mb.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 15:35)

Aqui chuva mais fraca agora, céu muito negro e o vento também acalmou.
23,4ºC.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 15:38)

O Vento aumentou de intensidade e voltou agora a Chuva Fraca.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 15:38)

cada vez mais forte o vento.........................e a chuva fraca


----------



## RMira (5 Out 2009 às 15:45)

Boas,

Por Setúbal muito escuro a vir desde Tróia em direcção à cidade...


----------



## kikofra (5 Out 2009 às 15:53)

Ja cai agua dos ceus, neste momento o vento esta intensificar se e cai chuva modera a fraca.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 15:55)

kikofra disse:


> Ja cai agua dos ceus, neste momento o vento esta intensificar se e cai chuva modera a fraca.



Daqui vê-se bem que há algo para esses lados...
Aqui é que já não se pode dizer isso.Apenas vento!

PS começa a chuviscar


----------



## lsalvador (5 Out 2009 às 15:58)

Por Tomar, a temperatura desce e a humidade sobe. Deve estar para perto a chuva.


----------



## kikofra (5 Out 2009 às 16:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Daqui vê-se bem que há algo para esses lados...
> Aqui é que já não se pode dizer isso.Apenas vento!
> 
> PS começa a chuviscar



agora chove fraco, isto ainda esta fraquinho nao sei se  e por causa da temperatura elevada ou por a chuva estar ainda fraca o chao ainda tem zonas secas.. se poderes mantem me informado das celulas que se dirigem para aqui , que eu estou numa zona com na visibilidade para ver o que se aproxima . obrigado


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 16:06)

chuva e vento moderados na louriceira


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Parece que algo caminha para aqui
23.5ºC
Aumenta a intensidade da chuva


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2009 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

No fim-de-semana pelo Baleal o céu esteve pouco nublado (muito nublado durante a tarde) com temperaturas amenas e vento moderado de SE.

Tive informações que chove forte por lá neste momento.

Por aqui, pela Lousã, está céu encoberto, vento fraco de SE e 27,1º.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Out 2009 às 16:13)

começou a festa por estas bandas ja


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Out 2009 às 16:14)

kikofra disse:


> agora chove fraco, isto ainda esta fraquinho nao sei se  e por causa da temperatura elevada ou por a chuva estar ainda fraca o chao ainda tem zonas secas.. se poderes mantem me informado das celulas que se dirigem para aqui , que eu estou numa zona com na visibilidade para ver o que se aproxima . obrigado



comecei a ouvir trovoadas,


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 16:17)

A chuva fraca faz já algumas poças.
21.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (5 Out 2009 às 16:20)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> comecei a ouvir trovoadas,



Eu ainda nao ouvi nada mas como tou a ouvir musica e normal xD consegues ja ver raios? Ja tenho a maquina preparada

Comecou a chover com mais intensidade neste momento... Ja surgem as primeiras fogueiras


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 16:27)

Já chove moderado.
Aguardo animação...
19.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (5 Out 2009 às 16:50)

Ja parou a chuva, e tambem nao ha vento

segundo o meteoleiria ate agora :  Total de Chuva
3,3 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 16:53)

Nada de nada...
23ºC, 70%HR, vento moderado...
Chuva que é bom, nem vê-la... até o céu parece menos carregado...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 16:56)

Por aqui, 20,9ºC, ainda a pouco choveu de forma moderada acompanhada de um raio, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## snowstorm (5 Out 2009 às 16:59)

Aqui em VFX choveu um pouco, mas agora veêm-se uns raios de sol, mas estão muitas nuvens...
a ver, como será a noite??


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 17:19)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro mais forte, agora cai de forma mais fraca.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Out 2009 às 17:22)

Boa tarde a todos!
Por aqui a chuva tem sido uma constante. Neste momento céu nublado sem vento... tudo muito calmo.
Regressei agora da costa, o Mar está com uma cor fantástica e umas vagas de sul que faz lembrar os trópicos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 17:25)

Cai um chuvisco que de vez em quando alterna com chuva fraca.

Vento fraco de SSE e 22,1 ºC.

Ainda bastante calmo.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 17:29)

Por agora cai um chuvisco...
22.4ºC, 75%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2009 às 17:41)

Boa tarde.

Actuais 20,6ºC e chove fraco. Acumulei até ao momento *2,1mm*.

Pressão a 1014 hPa e vento fraco de SSE (158º).


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 17:50)

Resumo até agora: vento em geral moderado com rajadas.

Precipitação acumulada: 0,0 mm. Apenas alguns chuviscos.

Espero precipitação a partir do final da tarde.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Out 2009 às 17:54)

Aqui em Alváres chove e muito,
Já deu para lavar as estradas e regar o jardim


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Lightning disse:


> Resumo até agora: vento em geral moderado com rajadas.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada: 0,0 mm. Apenas alguns chuviscos.
> 
> Espero precipitação a partir do final da tarde.



Exacto, tal como eu também ainda não estreei o penico...

O tom do céu promete qualquer coisa, mas tem prometido todo o dia, e ainda não deu praticamente nada...


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 18:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Exacto, tal como eu também ainda não estreei o penico...
> 
> O tom do céu promete qualquer coisa, mas tem prometido todo o dia, e ainda não deu praticamente nada...



Estou à espera dos tão desejados "19 milímetros de uma vez"...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 18:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Exacto, tal como eu também ainda não estreei o penico...
> 
> O tom do céu promete qualquer coisa, mas tem prometido todo o dia, e ainda não deu praticamente nada...



Por aqui o céu também tem prometido, tem um tom algo rosa


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 18:04)

Pelo que estou a ver da minha varanda Lisboa vai ter uma boa Chuvada dentro de alguns minutos, dá-me a entender que vai passar aqui de raspão.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 18:05)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo que estou a ver da minha varanda Lisboa vai ter uma boa Chuvada dentro de alguns minutos, dá-me a entender que vai passar aqui de raspão.



Parece que sim, vem ai algo a sério a caminho
Por aqui agora não chove, vento moderado e 20,7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 18:06)

Acumulei 6,3mm esta tarde portanto 6,5mm acumulados hoje até agora. O vento é moderado mas há uma coisa que me deixa a pensar "E se esta também nos desse um jeitinho?" (refiro-me à temperatura, que é de 21,4ºC).


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2009 às 18:25)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo que estou a ver da minha varanda Lisboa vai ter uma boa Chuvada dentro de alguns minutos, dá-me a entender que vai passar aqui de raspão.



Levei com esse aguaceiro!
E já aí vem outro.

Para já, céu encoberto e alguns pingos trazidos pelo vento de sul.

Temperatura nos 19,3ºC. Humidade nos 83%.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 4,4mm

-----------------------
Um minutos depois, e já chove moderadamente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Uuau, mas que tanta chuva que caiu por aqui hoje( nada de nada), neste momento estão 24.7ºC e o céu está nublado, chuva para cá não acredito.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.7ºC

T.Minima: 18.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 18:27)

André, estou a vê-las todas a passar á minha frente e realmente já vai ai outra a caminho, enjoy


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 18:29)

Aqui volta a chover
Sigo com 20,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 18:32)

Por aqui chove intensamente..


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 18:34)

Volta a chuviscar, mas tudo muito fraquinho...
A temperatura e a HR mantém-se relativamente estáveis...
21.3ºC, 80%HR, Prec. < 1mm.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 18:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Prec. < 1mm.



Exacto....

Pode ser que à noite anime. De qualquer maneira já estreaste o pluviómetro. 

Pressão ainda a descer, de momento nos 1011 milibares.


----------



## Kispo (5 Out 2009 às 18:35)

20.4ºC
1013mb
90%hr
e.... aguaceiro!!! o céu está de facto com um tom ligeiramente rosado


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 18:37)

Por aqui também chove fraco quase nem dá para acumular nada e tal como previa passou tudo de raspão, o Vento mantém-se moderado de Sudoeste e temperatura nos 24,7ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 18:37)

Kispo disse:


> 20.4ºC
> 1013mb
> 90%hr
> e.... aguaceiro!!! o céu está de facto com um tom ligeiramente rosado



Pois está, e acho lindo este tom até parece que vem mesmo tempestade...
Por aqui agora chuva fraca, vento fraco com rajadas e 20,4ºC, a estrada ja ta bem molhada.


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2009 às 18:47)

criz0r disse:


> André, estou a vê-las todas a passar á minha frente e realmente já vai ai outra a caminho, enjoy



E já renderam 7,6mm. Nada mau!
Agora diminuiu de intensidade a chuva, mas ainda cai qualquer coisa.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 18:49)

Há bocado mais um aguaceiro mas fraco, acumulados 7,2mm desde o ínicio do dia.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 18:59)

Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, tudo indica que lá vem mais Chuva.. a pergunta é será que passa ao lado outra vez?..vamos ver.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:00)

criz0r disse:


> Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, tudo indica que lá vem mais Chuva.. a pergunta é será que passa ao lado outra vez?..vamos ver.



Aqui o céu também se está apresentar escuro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 19:01)

Ai Ai, estão eles a dar tanta chuva para a noite de hoje, mas o que se resta é que a frente a sul estasse a difazer, por isso deve de vir aqui uma grande coisa deve.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ai Ai, estão eles a dar tanta chuva para a noite de hoje, mas o que se resta é que a frente a sul estasse a difazer, por isso deve de vir aqui uma grande coisa deve.



Repara na convecção (minúscula, por enquanto) situada na cauda da linha de instabilidade...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 19:06)

Boa tarde! 

Já vi que há por aqui consideradas boas acumulações de precipitação; por aqui chove copiosamente o que é óptimo... 
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Sul.

Valores actuais: 20.1ºC / 88% hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 19:07)

Lightning disse:


> Repara na convecção (minúscula, por enquanto) situada na cauda da linha de instabilidade...



Até cá chegar desfasse tudo


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 19:09)

De facto, olhando aos satélites penso que aqui para baixo já deu tudo o que tinha a dar, o Litoral Norte do País poderá ter mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas. O Sol espreita neste momento lá no Horizonte por entre as nuvens ,era uma bela fotografia..


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 19:11)

criz0r disse:


> De facto, olhando aos satélites penso que aqui para baixo já deu tudo o que tinha a dar, o Litoral Norte do País poderá ter mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas. O Sol espreita neste momento lá no Horizonte por entre as nuvens ,era uma bela fotografia..



Se assim for, o acumulado de hoje é bonito é... 0mm!


----------



## ALV72 (5 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Aqui por Poiares chove moderado, por vezes forte, a temperatura é de 19º e a humidade de 72 %.

Joao


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Aqui alguns períodos de chuva que renderam 1,2 mm desde as 00H.

Mas não desanimem que na Margem Sul deve estar para cair alguma chuva a sério na próxima hora.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 19:24)

boas
ja na encarnação sigo com 20.9º, vento moderado de sul e ceu muito nublado.
pelo caminho apanhei periodos de chuva forte em bucelas e loures


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 19:25)

Chove agora moderado/forte.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Aí está ela. Aqui já chove moderado. Agora é que vou conseguir acumular alguma precipitação que se veja


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Pois...
Aqui já  chuva moderada!


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 19:34)

HotSpot disse:


> Aí está ela. Aqui já chove moderado. Agora é que vou conseguir acumular alguma precipitação que se veja



Aqui é tudo ao lado, tudo ao lado... Ora chove fraco ora pára...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Aqui agora só pinga...
Vento fraco, 20,4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Olá de regresso a Almada, onde tratei de ligar novamente a estação, que para não variar, estava em baixo.

Temperatura:  	 20.3 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	17.7 °C 	
Humidade: 	85% 
Velocidade do vento: 	6.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	111.8km/h 	
Vento: 	SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1013.1hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Continua a chuviscar e o Vento mantém-se moderado de Sudoeste..acabou de passar ao lado outra " carga " .


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:37)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Olá de regresso a Almada, onde tratei de ligar novamente a estação, que para não variar, estava em baixo.
> 
> Temperatura:  	 20.3 °C
> Ponto orvalho: 	17.7 °C
> ...



Erro???


----------



## RMira (5 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Eu penso que a resposta aos modelos quanto à precipitação e cape esta noite estará nas células que começam a renascer na área a vermelho.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:46)

mirones disse:


> Eu penso que a resposta aos modelos quanto à precipitação e cape esta noite estará nas células que começam a renascer na área a vermelho.



É capaz sim, está-se a formar algo novamente


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 19:47)

JoãoPT disse:


> Erro???



Pois sim, é mesmo. De quando em vez exagera bastante nos valores das rajadas. Defeito da Lacrosse.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:53)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Pois sim, é mesmo. De quando em vez exagera bastante nos valores das rajadas. Defeito da Lacrosse.





Por aqui volta a chover, desta vez de forma moderada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 19:59)

Chuva fraca, mas vai havendo acumulação.

Acumulados 1,8 mm desde as 0h, vento fraco de ESE.

Agora 20,4 ºC e 85 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 20:01)

FINALMENTE... Depois de tanto tempo à espera disto passar do zero...

1,0 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. Mesmo assim é imenso  comparando com o que eu esperava hoje...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Após uma pausa na queda de precipitação, eis que um aguaceiro moderado se abate por aqui!
O vento continua fraco a moderado de S/SW.

Actuais: 19.9ºC / 88% hr.

Fico por aqui e até mais logo aguardando ansiosamente uma party dos céus!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Chove agora moderado e já foram acumulados 2,0 mm.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 20:27)

E volta a chover, sigo com 2,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2009 às 20:31)

19,6ºC e chuva fraca, com *4,2mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 20:32)

Torna a chover, mas por incrível que pareça, aqui ainda não choveu o suficiente para acusar:

 ºC	 20.0 °C  	 
Ponto Orvalho 18.1 °C 
Pressão 	 1013.4hPa
Direcção Vento  	SU-SUDESTE
Vento  	 4.7km/h 
Rajada 	 15.8km/h 
Humidade 	89%  
Precipitação	 0.0mm


----------



## lsalvador (5 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Por Tomar

27.4 ºC (14:29)
17.3 ºC (04:25)

Neste momento : 18,3º

100% (02:47)
37% (14:52)

Neste momento : 100%
1.0 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Por aqui agora chuva fraca, 19,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 20:37)

19.2ºC
4.5mm acumulados...
Que pasmaceira


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 20:54)

E cá estamos nos uma vez mais num sorteio do Euroconvectivo.

Por Queluz já acertei numa das chaves sorteadas e tive direito a 4.4 mm  19.6ºC e vento fraco.

Vamos lá ver o resto da noite, não espero mais de 10 mm até ao final da semana.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Out 2009 às 21:09)

Mas que grande desilusão! Não choveu quase nada e pelo que tenho visto a frente parece estar a dissipar-se


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2009 às 21:19)

Aqui, a norte da capital, nem me posso queixar.
No final da tarde, os aguaceiros apontaram a mira para aqui. 

Desde então, tem chuviscado apenas. 

Vou com 8,1mm acumulados.

Temperatura estagnada nos 19,2ºC e humidade nos 92%.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Para esta noite prevejo a partir das 00:00 chuva forte e trovoadas e voçes qual a opiniao?


----------



## Gongas (5 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Por Coimbra, os aguaceiros sucedem-se, ora fracos ora moderados. vento também sopra moderado. trovoada nada por enquanto.
Aqueles mapas do site do IM até 4f são um regalo para os olhos.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2009 às 21:54)

Sigo com 20,5 e já registei 6,3mm
Para esta noite prevejo chuva e trovoadas


----------



## ct5iul (5 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:25.7ºC 11:47
TEMP MIN: 19.8ºC 20:19 

Temp actual 20.3ºC 22:00
Pressão: 1013.0Hpa 22:00
Intensidade do Vento: 7.5 km/h 22:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE 
Temperatura do vento: 20.3ºC 22:00
Humidade Relativa:87% 22:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.3 mm 22:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.3mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 22:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Pausa na chuva, mas certamente não tardará a voltar.

Até agora acumulados 2,6 mm.

Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2009 às 22:23)

Boas

Aqui acabou por não fazer o que prometia fazer...trovoada zero e chuva foi sempre de forma fraca ou moderada apenas rendeu 1,0mm

Agora não chove e pouco vai chover esta noite a não ser com a formação de células que vão acontecer a partir desta madrugada e principalmente o dia de amanha, temperatura a actual de 21,2ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 22:30)

O que acho confuso é de onde vem aquela precipitação prevista para a madrugada
Novas células?


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 22:35)

Lightning disse:


> FINALMENTE... Depois de tanto tempo à espera disto passar do zero...
> 
> 1,0 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. Mesmo assim é imenso  comparando com o que eu esperava hoje...



Pois eu nem isso... Chego agora a casa e verifico que o díluvio de hoje se cifrou em 0mm... Que desilusão...
De qualquer forma, não deve ter andado longe do 1mm, por isso, a olhómetro, direi que a precipitação de hoje por aqui terá sido de uns 0,8mm...
De momento, céu com muitas abertas, 20.8ºC, 91%HR, 1014hpa...


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 22:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois eu nem isso... Chego agora a casa e verifico que o díluvio de hoje se cifrou em 0mm... Que desilusão...



Pode ser que amanhã acordes com dois dígitos na estação, na parte da precipitação acumulada...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 22:48)

Despeço-me por hoje com 20.8ºC, 91%HR, 1014hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Extremos do dia:

20ºC
24.9ºC
Precipitação: <1mm (0.8mm?)...

Se não é o Benfica, isto hoje era mesmo um dia de desilusão...


----------



## amarusp (5 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Na Lousã cai um generoso aguaceiro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Mas que tristeza, por cá só vai caindo uns pingos longe a longe que nem dá para molhar um pouco o pó.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Por aqui agora nada de chuva, veremos o que nos reserva a madrugada
A temperatura subio dos 19,3ºC para os 20,0ºC, algo está a preparar-se...
Vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 23:12)

A temperatura está a subir bem, quase nos 21ºC:

Temperatura:  	 20.8 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	18.9 °C 
Humidade: 	89% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	3.2km/h 

Vento: 	ES-SUDESTE 
Pressão: 	1014.1hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm

A pressão também está a subir. Este será provavelmente o último post até amanhã. Em situações extraordinárias virei aqui. Até amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 19.0ºC

Máx - 21.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 86% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 4.4 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 23:48)

boa noite... 

Por aqui (work) está tudo mais calmo após alguns aguaceiros isolados e de média intensidade, apenas o vento continua a deslocar-se de S/SW fraco a moderado.
O céu permanece muito nublado mas com algumas abertas e verifica-se uma temperatura quase constante na ordem dos 20ºC, apenas a humidade elevada se torna um pouco incómoda!

_*Extremos de hoje*_ (em casa):

*Máximos:* 24.8ºC / 89% hr

*mínimos:* 19.8ºC / 57% hr


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 00:08)

Pessoal, boa sorte para quem levar com a célula que está actualmente a formar-se no mar (www.sat24.com/sp) e que deve de atingir Setúbal nas próximas horas...

Miguel não sei se vai direita a ti mas...


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 00:12)

> Miguel não sei se vai direita a ti mas...



Setubal não digo mas talvez Alcacer do Sal..

ela ta a ir mais para NE


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Brunomc disse:


> Setubal não digo mas talvez Alcacer do Sal..
> 
> ela ta a ir mais para NE



Veremos se cresce mais agora ao entrar em terra
A temperatura aqui continua a subida, 20,2ºC, 96% HR.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 00:20)

*Extremos de hoje:*


*Temp: Máx:* *23,4ºC*

*Temp: Min:* *19,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Em Odivelas, o céu mantém-se encoberto, mas desde as 21h que não chove.
O vento sopra moderado de SO.
A temperatura está nos 20,2ºC e a humidade nos 92%.

Precipitação acumulada no dia 5: 8,1mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Eis que chegou o pós frente. Acordei agora com um aguaceiro forte. Veremos se é desta que acumula.


----------



## meteo (6 Out 2009 às 01:05)

POr aqui um dia com céu muito nublado e vários aguaceiros moderados.Por alto,talvez uns 5 ou 6 mm ao todo.
O melhor seria em principio para a noite/madrugada,mas até agora nada de nada! Não chove desde as 21.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 01:20)

Por cá muitoooooo nevoeiro, assim não chove de certeza 

Estou com 19.8ºC e 98%


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Aqui em Setúbal na ultima hora tem caído fortes aguaceiros! levo acumulados desde as 0h 3,2mm

temperatura actual de 21,1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 01:43)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado se precipita por aqui... 

O vento mantém-se fraco de SW bem como a estagnada temperatura de 20ºC.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 02:43)

Boas noites, depois de uma tarde sem grandes eventos por agora o Céu encontra-se muito nublado e o Vento continua fraco de Sudoeste. Temperatura nos 21,4ºC e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2009 às 07:12)

Ontem acumulei *4,2mm* de precipitação.

---

Hoje, inicio o dia com nevoeiro, e 19,8ºC de temperatura.

A mínima foi de *19,3ºC*.

Vento moderado de SSO (202º), nos 21,2 km/h e 1015 hPa de pressão.

---

Está uma célula a razar a costa! Aqui não chove.


----------



## psm (6 Out 2009 às 07:33)

Bem está uma manhã com nevoeiro cerrado, vento fraco de sul e bastante ameno.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Out 2009 às 08:15)

Aqui no Cabo Carvoeiro cai um grande aguaceiro que no farol meteram o sistema sonoro por causa da visibilidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 08:19)

bom dia! 

Cheguei agora e mais uma vez verifico que aqui aos 120m a base das nuvens está bem próxima, já para não dizer que as serras à volta acima dos 300m parecem ter sido aplanadas. 

Os aguaceiros apesar de breves sucedem-se, o vento sopra de um modo geral fraco de Sul e persiste uma amplitude térmica baixíssima!  

Valores actuais: 20.4ºC / 90% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia!
Noite muito tranquila, não tendo chovido praticamente nada...
Apenas de madrugada caíram alguns chuviscos e chuva fraca...
O pecúlio amealhado cifrou-se num diluviano mm, que apenas contabilizou pelas 8 de manhã...
Temperatura tropical e humidade a condizer.
Mínima de 20.8ºC.
HR nos 91% e pressão nos 1015hpa.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado de sul e 20,4ºC.
A humidade anda nos 91%.
A precipitação acumulada esta noite foi de 0,6mm. 


Pelas imagens de satélite, está uma boa célula na margem sul, a caminho de Lisboa.


----------



## Madragoa (6 Out 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia...
Estão a (Isabel) está a passar por aqui...e temos as seguintes condiçoes...


Temperatura actual 21,7c
Humidade nos 88%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014mb
E o vento,vai fraco de O/SO
E finalmente,,a precipitação...2,4mm :,Espectáculo...


Confirmo,amigo joseoliveira,eu vim agora de Negrais,e os topos desses cabeços que existem em toda essa zona até Loures,Montemor,Serra da Amoreira,Cabeço de Montáchique,etc...,estão todos `tapadinhos`,alias,eu hoje posso dizer que acordei (dentro das nuvens),visto a minha casa ser aos 285m de altitude,

Vamos ver o que este dia...e a (Isabel),nos reserva...

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 09:46)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada lá conseguiu cair um aguaceiro moderado, pena é que durou pouco tempo.
Por agora estão 23.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.
T.Minima: 19.4ºC


----------



## StormFairy (6 Out 2009 às 10:22)

[/QUOTE]

Bom dia esta célula foi generosa por aqui.

4,8mm/Hora - 6.8mm nas ultimas 6 horas

Amplitude térmica interessante aqui também

Minima 20.3ºC
Máxima 21.2ºC

Continua a cair bem ...


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 10:32)

bons dias
ás 8.03 estavam 20.8º, vento fraco a moderado de sul, ceu nublado e periodos de chuva.
neste momento no campo grande um aguaceiro forte e vento moderado....o melhor sera a partir do final da tarde


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2009 às 10:34)

A célula na Margem Sul rendeu uma boa precipitação por aqui. Sigo com 7,2 mm desde as 00H.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 10:39)

Boas 
Em Setubal não para de chover que tenha visto desde as 7h, agora chove mas mais fraco segundo informacao já levo acumulado 15,8mm...


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 10:44)

Resta dizer que tenho visto verdadeiros lagos de tanta água acumulada e tenha estado a ouvir toda a manhã às sirenes dos bombeiros, as sarjetas estão todas entupidas...enfim


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 10:51)

Por aqui já caíram 1.8 mm 

Neste momento não chove, 20.3ºC e 97%.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 10:53)

Aqui caiu há instantes uma valente chuvada.





Durou foi pouco tempo.
Vou com 6,1mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 20,0ºC e vai chuviscando.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Esse mesmo aguaceiro acabou de deixar aqui 4,3 mm, fazendo assim a quantidade acumulada desde as 0 horas.

No entanto espero mais precipitação, pelo facto que estamos em alerta...


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto. Vai pingando a espaços, por vezes alguma chuva moderada. Neste preciso momento tudo calmo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 11:37)

Por aqui é o que se sabe de vez em quando cai uns chuviscos que nem dão para molhar a estrada, enfim espero que á tarde venha festa.

T.Actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia, caiu às 10:30 um aguaceiro moderado, acompanhado depois de acabar, de um evento magnifico, o nevoeiro a "descer" até ao chão, depois às 11:20 caiu uma valente chuvada como a tempos não se via rendeu uns bons 4mm, depois no fim nevoeiro de novo, o ar tem tanta humidade que está pegajoso.
Sigo com 22ºC, vento fraco e chuva fraca.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 11:43)

De momento céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.

Dados actuais:

22,9ºC
96% HR
1013 mb
UV 1


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2009 às 12:03)

Moita www.meteomoita.com,

Acumulados 8,8 mm e vento moderado.

Cais do Sodré www.meteocaisdosodre.info,

Acumulados 3,0 mm e vento moderado a forte. > 30 km/h com rajadas superiores a 40 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 12:53)

Eu vou seguindo com uns fraquinhos 2,3mm de acumulado...
De momento não chove, mas está bastante vento, e abafado.
24.7ºC, 79%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 13:06)

Boas tardes, por aqui Céu muito nublado, Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Sudoeste, 23,8ºC e pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2009 às 13:13)

por aqui finalmente um dia digno de Outono.
Por volta das 10h choveu forte e há pouco voltou a chover de forma moderada. 
Por agora parou a chuva, mas não deve de ficar por aqui.

24.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 13:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Eu vou seguindo com uns fraquinhos 2,3mm de acumulado...



Já podes dizer que já testaste o pluviómetro... 

É de facto impressionante o que está a acontecer por aqui, mas nada que eu não esperasse... Toda a precipitação acumulada já foi absorvida pelo solo de tal maneira que nas zonas onde existe relva e plantações de pequenas plantas e flores é como se não tivesse chovido. Mas o vento também contribui para tal.

---------

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas. Espero que a festa toda venha agora à tarde.


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 13:23)

Chove moderadamente em Coimbra.


EDIT: Chove forte agora


----------



## iceworld (6 Out 2009 às 13:28)

e continua.....


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado,25.6ºC.
precipitação:8.5mm(ontem)5mm(hoje)
Manhã caracterizada por alguns períodos de chuva por vezes moderada e até forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 14:30)

Aqui até o Sol teve o descaramento de aparecer...
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte, 24.6ºC, 78%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 14:37)

Lightning disse:


> Já podes dizer que já testaste o pluviómetro...
> 
> É de facto impressionante o que está a acontecer por aqui, mas nada que eu não esperasse... Toda a precipitação acumulada já foi absorvida pelo solo de tal maneira que nas zonas onde existe relva e plantações de pequenas plantas e flores é como se não tivesse chovido. Mas o vento também contribui para tal.
> 
> ...



O ambiente bem como o tempo em si é seco, pode ter chovido e pode estar vento mas está muito calor lá fora um pouco abafado o que não é muito normal, nem arejar a casa consigo.


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2009 às 14:52)

vitamos disse:


> Chove moderadamente em Coimbra.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Chove forte agora



E que grande molha que eu apanhei, de facto já não via chover assim à muito tempo. 
Por agora já aclamou mas as nuvens anunciam que ainda está longe de acabar.

Cumps.


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2009 às 14:57)

Por aqui esteve ensolarado durante a manhã e aguaceiros fracos e moderados durante o inicio da tarde.

Neste momento 23,2º, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.

É pena não existir uma estação na serra, já que é vísivel que chove lá em cima há mais de 24 horas.

EDIT: 15H17- O vento começa a ficar cada vez mais vigoroso, com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 15:21)

Começa o vento moderado por aqui à mistura de um ar super abafado.
27.2ºC
Céu com pequenas abertas.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 15:53)

Sigo com céu totalmete encoberto e chuviscos...
De manha choveu o suficiente para eu registar 7,9mm
Para a noite prevejo Festa


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 16:12)

O sol foi-se...

A partir de agora e até à noite é sempre a agravar.  Venha o "temporal" 

Vento moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado por vários tipos de nuvens, altas, baixas, médias, uma mistura de tudo.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Out 2009 às 16:14)

Olá

O dia de hoje caracterizou-se por periodos de chuva que por vezes foram fortes.

A mínima foi de 20.1ºC

De momento sigo com 21.9ºC e céu muito nublado.
De realçar que o céu ainda não abriu hoje!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Sigo com 24,3º e céu negro com vento forte


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 16:19)

O Vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade continuando moderado de Sudoeste mas com rajadas mais fortes, o Céu continua com um aspecto muito carregado. A temperatura está nos 23,7ºC e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2009 às 16:20)

Boas e parece que esta a escurecer, espero ter festa


----------



## DRC (6 Out 2009 às 16:22)

Manhã de chuva aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, que foi por vezes forte.
Neste momento o céu está a ficar mais escuro e parece aproximar-se um aguaceiro.
Espero que a noite traga mais qualquer coisa


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2009 às 16:26)

há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte 
assim como começou, também acabou repentinamente.

Estão neste momento 25.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Sigo com 24,1º e céu muito escuro...
Está a chover no cais do sodre ou é da imagem?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 16:51)

Não vejo Palmela
Parece que vem um aguaceiro forte


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 17:21)

Há já 30 minutos que não vejo palmela...
O vento tá tao forte que cheira a terra molhada...Vindo de palmela
Para os lados de palmela está negro!
Sigo com 23,7º


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 17:29)

As nuvens passam como se estivessem atrasadas para apanhar o comboio
O vento sopra moderado/forte.
24.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.3ºC

T.Minima: 19.4ºC

Para esta noite não tenho assim muitas esperanças em relação aqui mas pronto.


----------



## Kispo (6 Out 2009 às 17:49)

neste momento estão 20.5ºC, 93%hr, 1014mb e nevoeiro!

r u ready for another shower? :P 
parece que vamos ter chuva prá noite!


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 17:50)

Céu muito nublado e carregado e o vento acalmou um pouco.

Dados actuais de 22,7ºC (com tendência para subir ), 1012 mb de pressão, 91% de HR.


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2009 às 17:53)

por aqui tudo mais calmo, com ceu muito nublado.

pelo que vejo no satélite, começo a ter duvidas se o "grosso" da acção passa por aqui....espero estar completamente errado.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 17:55)

Limpem os pluviómetros, tenham as máquinas a postos que isto vai doer 

Estou com 20.3ºC e humidade nos 97%, 1.8 mm até agora, rajada máxima de 60 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 17:56)

Há muito que nada cai por aqui...
22ºC, 85%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 18:08)

Sigo com 23,1º e céu encoberto...


----------



## psm (6 Out 2009 às 18:42)

Finalmente chuva a sério no Estoril!


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 18:44)

Estou deprimido. Nas próximas horas vou ter a estação online. Foi-se abaixo novamente de manhã e hoje não vai dar para ir lá abaixo ligar novamente. Maneiras que vou seguir pela estação mais próxima de mim, neste caso, a do Cais do Sodré.

Dia com céu muito nublado, algumas abertas ao início da tarde, mas rapidamente voltou a ficar cinzento. A temperatura esteve amena, o que aliado à elevada humidade tornou o ambiente bastante desconfortável.

Temperatura há pouco: 23.0 °C 	
Humidade 88%
Direcção do Vento  	Sul
Velocidade do Vento 27 km/h
Pressão 1013.8 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 18:47)

Por aqui começou agora a chover e bem
Sigo com 22ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Ha que horas e que vem a festa?


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 19:24)

ja ouvu o primeiro trovao do dia


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Aquela linha principal ainda vai levar algumas horas







Mas atenção que nalguns locais já começou mais cedo, houve uma linha que se formou na zona oeste, em Rio Maior o teles reporta trovoada e chuva por vezes intensa na última meia hora


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Dia cinzento, com chuva a começar a cair com mais intensidade só há pouco, quando registei um rain rate de *19,89mm/h*.

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *7,4mm*.

Por agora, temperatura nos 19,7ºC e não chove.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Lightning disse:


> Nunca mais chega a festa...
> 
> Vento moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado.





kikofra disse:


> Ha que horas e que vem a festa?



Já faltou mais, pessoal. 






Aqui vão caindo pingos na horizontal, trazidos pelo vento forte de sul.
A temperatura está nos 20,4ºC. E a máxima foi de 21,8ºC.
Aqui hoje o sol nem espreitou. 

Levo 6,5mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Out 2009 às 19:34)

Infelizmente depois da passagem dessas linhas de instabilidade o sol vai espreitar de novo por essas bandas e promete ficar


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 19:45)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Infelizmente depois da passagem dessas linhas de instabilidade o sol vai espreitar de novo por essas bandas e promete ficar



Nem me digas nada!!!

Pessoal fica aqui o aviso:

Aproveitem bem esta instabilidade toda, porque depois disto vem precisamente o contrário, com sol e céu limpo e vento fraco, bah...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Por cá 20.1ºC e 98%.

Já acumulei 2.2 mm, já atingi duas vezes 60 km/h.

Vamos ver o que nos guarda o resto da noite


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Espectaculo trovonal que agora esta a terminar caiu algumas dezenas de trovoes por aqui... A estrada parece um rio, mas acho que nao e so aqui mas por todos  os arredores daqui ja ouvi varios de ralatos de estradas que parecem um rio, tenho fotos da etsrada e videos da trovoada ja posto...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 19:56)

Começa aqui a chover moderado


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 19:57)

Chuva hoje segundo meteleiria Total de Chuva
15,7 mm sendo que 10mm cairam nos ultimos 30m


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 19:58)

Acabamos de entrar em Alerta Laranja
Por aqui chuva moderada, 22ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Olá boa noite! 

Ao chegar a casa há instantes, por pouco ia levando com um forte vendaval com chuva forte, o que durou cerca de uns 10 minutos.
Mas estou contente com tudo isto que ao contrário de muitos, os seus comentários demonstram o desejo de que o "mau tempo" termine!

Por agora acalmou até à próxima investida.
Durante a tarde o sol ainda que por breves momentos surgiu por entre as nuvens com alguns aguaceiros breves mas moderados a fortes. No entanto o que foi digno de nota foi a intensidade do vento que passou de moderado a forte e até com algumas rajadas.

Quanto a valores actuais: 20.3ºC / 89% hr (em gráfico, mesmo separadas, estas linhas são quase paralelas desde há dias...)


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Lisboa acaba de entrar em alerta laranja e setubal em amarelo


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 20:03)

Quando começar o temporal vou para a rua filmar tudo.  

Já está o equipamento todo prontinho.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 20:04)

Lightning disse:


> Quando começar o temporal vou para a rua filmar tudo.
> 
> Já está o equipamento todo prontinho.



Aqui o mesmo


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 20:05)

sigo com 22.0º, vento moderado a forte de SSW, ceu muito nublado e periodos de chuva.
começam-se a formar celulas no golfo de cadiz e em todo o litoral oeste


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Espero que tanta antecipação da festa não nos traga uma desilusão...
Por aqui continuamos à espera da animação, pois não chove desde o final da manhã, e mesmo assim foi pouco...
Sigo com 22ºC, 89%HR, 1014hpa.
O vento vai soprando com rajadas.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 20:11)

o amarelo e a agua que esta na estrada
:


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Vince disse:


>



O resultado dessa mancha de forte precipitação:





11,1mm em Torres Vedras e 9,1mm no Cabo da Roca.
A estação amadora de Santa Cruz acumulou cerca de 11mm também.


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2009 às 20:21)

Boas! 
Por Coimbra ouvi já um trovão e chove com muita intensidade.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Out 2009 às 20:22)

kikofra disse:


> Chuva hoje segundo meteleiria Total de Chuva
> 15,7 mm sendo que 10mm cairam nos ultimos 30m



Confirmadissímo, eu sai do trabalho por volta das 19, a chuva era tanta que demorei 30minutos para fazer 6 Km, agora acalmou


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2009 às 20:22)

Lightning disse:


> Quando começar o temporal vou para a rua filmar tudo.
> 
> Já está o equipamento todo prontinho.



Eu também ia, mas amanhã é dia de *bulex*


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 20:24)

Por aqui chove moderadamente, 22ºC e o vento ta a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

ui ui...como isto estaa ficar
22.1º vento forte e chuva fraca


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

E continua a trovejar por Coimbra já e o segundo trovão que ouço.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 20:28)

Bom por aqui a noite cai com Céu muito nublado, Vento Moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas fortes, temperatura nos 22,3ºC e pressão em 1011hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 20:29)

Chuva a parar agora por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Por aqui estou com 20.1ºC e 99% e 2.2 mm.

Neste momento o nevoeiro tá a começar a levantar será sinal de chuva


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Por aqui o vento a ficar mais forte, ainda não chove, nao tenho dados


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui estou com 20.1ºC e 99% e 2.2 mm.
> 
> Neste momento o nevoeiro tá a começar a levantar será sinal de chuva



Aqui o nevoeiro também começa a levantar


----------



## bewild (6 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Muito boa noite!

Bem pessoal vinha eu da Amadora para Sobral de Monte Agraço e no decorrer da viagem começou a chover forte, num período de 15m foi o suficiente para alagar estradas.

Está uma noite muito "agradável" para quem gosta de chuva e vento (o meu caso).

Aproveito para deixar a questão aos visitantes mais assiduos, esta noite será que podemos ter mais chuva forte e alguma trovoada? Estou tentado a subir aqui a uma serra perto para apreciar este "festival".

Abraço,
be WILD


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Boas,
Ontem acumulei 8,2mm. Hoje já vou nos 19,2mm, acumulados principalmente numa grande chuvada por volta das 2 horas ( a estragar o meu habitual jogo de futebol depois de almoço) e a chuva contínua e forte desde as 7 horas até agora. 
Extremos de hoje (até agora):
18,2ºC/23,7ºC.
Actualmente 21,9ºC, céu muito nublado, chuva forte, vento moderado e humidade a 86%.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Em Almada ainda não há nada de importante a assinalar, apenas o vento que se mantém moderado com rajadas. Ainda não chove.

Há momentos*

Temperatura:  	 21.8 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	20.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	94% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	27.8km/h /
Rajada de vento: 	32.0km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDESTE 	
Pressão: 	1013.8hPa 
Precipitação: 	4.1mm

*Cais do Sodré


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Não se passa nada, ate o vento acalmou


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Sigo com 21,9º e muito vento...
Espero ás 22:00 estar aqui a festa


----------



## Madragoa (6 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Boa noite...

Isto da (Isabel)...,ou vem atrasada,ou mudou de ideias...,pelo menos aqui para o centro de Lisboa.

Temperatura actual 21.6c
Humidade nos 88%
Vento fraco a moderado S/SE
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013 mb
Céu muito nublado,como esteve todo dia

Quanto a chuva...desde manha que não cai uma pinga (segundo informaçoes aqui do pessoal de casa...)


Cumprimentos...


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 21:07)

Fui agora ate a janela e esta na calma antes da tempestade espero eu


----------



## Thomar (6 Out 2009 às 21:09)

Enquanto no Norte é a festa a loucura,
aqui pelo centro de Lisboa, é a seca...
é só ver as nuvens a passar e de muito 
de vez em quando uma rajada... enfim...


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 21:10)

O vitamos também reporta trovoada dispersa e vento forte em Coimbra.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Olá

Sigo com 21.0ºC e sem chuva neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2009 às 21:13)

Eis que o nevoeiro se intensificou.

Temperatura nos 20,2ºC e vento a 24,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 21:13)

Devo viver na terra mais seca de Portugal
Porem ainda gosto dela.
Vai chovendo algo apenas...


----------



## RMira (6 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Por Setúbal muito seco ainda.

Nuvens a passar mas o que é bom...não é para aqui!

Força pessoal do Norte! Aproveitem!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Tanto desespero junto, tenham calma  a zona centro ainda vai ver muita coisa.

Estou com 20.1ºC 99% e 2.2 mm.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 21:17)

mocha disse:


> Não se passa nada, ate o vento acalmou



É a bonança antes da tempestade.  

Bem, vou para a rua daqui a pouco. Os meus relatos vão ser escritos pelo JoãoPT. 

Podem ver (caso chova bastante e isso) todas as informações detalhadas na parte dos dados em tempo real no meu site (velocidade do vento, rain rate, acumulado, etc).


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 21:25)

As nuvens continuam a correr, esperemos que as que tragam acção passem mais devagar.

Mais uma vez, à excepção do vento, nada a assinalar:

*
Temperatura:  	 21.8 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	20.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	94% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	28.3km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	31.5km/h 
Vento: 	SUL 	
Pressão: 	1013.8hPa 	
Precipitação: 	4.1mm


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 21:28)

Avistei um flash a NO.
Por agora chuvisca ao som de uma aragem.


----------



## jaca (6 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Boa noite !!!!!
Ou não!!!!

Por ca so tive luz agora uma hora e meia sem luz 

chuva,trovoada,vento,

pareçe que ia tudo abaixo....

resultado hoje 56.4mm chuva ja nao via nada assim ha algum tempo .....


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 21:35)

Neste momento 21,2mm acumulados, 19,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e chuva fraca.
Já houve alguns relâmpagos, mas como eu estava a tomar banho não tenho fotos nenhumas.


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2009 às 21:37)

Por aqui o vento acalmou.

Neste momento 21,5º e a tarde foi algo solarenga e ventosa.

Será que já chegou a Coimbra?


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 21:37)

Pois, por aqui até abertas o céu tinha há bocado...
Continua tudo tranquilo, seguindo com 21.8ºC, 91%HR.
O vento lá vai murmurando, mas chuva, zero!!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 21:38)

E caiu agora um pequeno período de chuva forte.
A ver o que a noite reserva.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Aqui por agora não chove, mas aparece vento.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Por aqui desde manhã que a Estrada continua bem seca, Céu muito nublado, Vento moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas fortes, temperatura nos 22ºC e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Efectivamente a grande Lisboa não está com sorte, neste momento há acção ao sul do Tejo, no Algarve e a norte do mesmo, de Leiria para cima. Nas próximas horas será a nossa vez certamente.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 21:46)

É o contrário do normal, em que Lisboa mama tudo o que há no país.
A temperatura por aqui é de 19,1ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 21:51)

Por aqui nada de chuva, o nevoeiro dissipou-se um pouco, mas eis que o vento já se faz sentir.


----------



## cardu (6 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Em lisboa e arredores só deve haver alguma coisa lá pela madrugada dentro


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 21:53)

20.6ºC
Não chove 
Não faz vento
Nada...
E ainda dizem que no Algarve há seca.


----------



## DRC (6 Out 2009 às 21:58)

cardu disse:


> Em lisboa e arredores só deve haver alguma coisa lá pela madrugada dentro



Choveu forte á alguns minutos aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas em curtos períodos.
Agora parou, céu encoberto.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 21:58)

Os algarvios estão melhor que eu
Sigo com 21,7º e a pensar que os algarvios tao melhor que eu


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Não creio em alguma coisa de especial para aqui esta noite, tudo na mesma por enquanto Céu muito nublado e Vento moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas.


----------



## cardu (6 Out 2009 às 22:05)

DRC disse:


> Choveu forte á alguns minutos aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas em curtos períodos.
> Agora parou, céu encoberto.



estás com mais sorte que eu.... 

aqui em vfxira nem uma pinga.... 


vamos aguardando


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Ouvi uns trovões agora mesmo, mas não vi nada. Chove fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Ouvi mais uns dois trovões, mas entretanto a chuva tornou-se muito forte!


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 22:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Ouvi mais uns dois trovões, mas entretanto a chuva tornou-se muito forte!



Por aqui ainda nada, mas o vento esse, ta cada vez mais forte


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Vi agora um relâmpago e estou a ouvir o trovão. Continua a chover bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Mas que triste que isto é, no norte é chuva á farta no algarve é uma trovoada daquelas, e cá por estas zonas nem um pingo, isto não se admite, alis também não estou á espera de grande coisa mas enfim


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Aproxima-se qualquer coisa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Sem chuva de momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.

Acumulados 5,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Jopiro (6 Out 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Evento Especial  «Isabel»: Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009*

Lisboa.
Só choveu de manhã e nada de especial, por agora nem chuva nem trovoada, só um ventito e algumas núvens.
Que seca!!!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Mais um relâmpago e agora o respectivo trovão. Chove torrencialmente, mas mesmo muito forte, a minha rua está-se a tornar um rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que triste que isto é, no norte é chuva á farta no algarve é uma trovoada daquelas, e cá por estas zonas nem um pingo, isto não se admite, alis também não estou á espera de grande coisa mas enfim



Também já começo a achar que para aqui a coisa não vai deixar grandes recordações...
O céu está com abertas...
Sigo com 21.7ºC, 91%HR.

Extremos do dia:

20.8ºC
25ºC
Precipitação até agora: 2,3mm... um dilúvio...


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que triste que isto é, no norte é chuva á farta no algarve é uma trovoada daquelas, e cá por estas zonas nem um pingo, isto não se admite, alis também não estou á espera de grande coisa mas enfim



Para as nossas zonas, um juntar de dois mundos  Ainda estou expectante que a grande Lisboa também terá o seu momento.

Por agora:

*
Temperatura:  	 21.8 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	20.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	94% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	16.6km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	24.8km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDESTE 
Pressão: 	1013.8hPa


----------



## RMira (6 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Por Setúbal as núvens preparam-se para a maratona...

E já não é mau porque podia falar das estrelas que brilham no céu


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Pelo que vejo só o único com sorte. Mais um relâmpago e continua a chover, e pareceu-me ver granizo lá fora.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 22:18)

mirones disse:


> Por Setúbal as núvens preparam-se para a maratona...
> 
> E já não é mau porque podia falar das estrelas que brilham no céu



Estás-te a referir maratona, temporal?


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Forma-se qualquer coisa a Sul, veremos no que vai dar...


----------



## RMira (6 Out 2009 às 22:20)

andres disse:


> Estás-te a referir maratona, temporal?



Antes fosse...

Isto não está nada bom prós nossos lados


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Ele refere-se á velocidade das nuvens por sinal aqui é a mesma coisa  .


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 22:22)

mirones disse:


> Antes fosse...
> 
> Isto não está nada bom prós nossos lados



Olha o meu vizinho desaparecido de Setúbal  Tão isto está difícil!! mas acredito que por volta da meia noite ou uma da manha isto rebenta aqui 

Temperatura de 23,7ºC e vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Por aqui 21ºC, vento fraco a moderado e nada de chuva.

O Lightning relata neste momento céu com algumas abertas e vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Pois é Miguel reparem:


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 22:26)

andres disse:


> Pois é Miguel reparem:



Sim, está-se algo a formar e vem p'ra cá


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que triste que isto é, no norte é chuva á farta no algarve é uma trovoada daquelas, e cá por estas zonas nem um pingo, isto não se admite, alis também não estou á espera de grande coisa mas enfim



parece que adivinho 

há uns posts atrás referi isso mesmo, parecendo através do satélite que dificilmente alguma coisa de jeito acontecesse...mas pronto já estou habituado.

espero pelo menos que se forme algo por aqui


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Boas , por aqui o dia nem tem sido mau de todo , até ao momento o total de percipitação acumulada aqui foi de 17mm. Aqui fica algumas fotos:


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 22:28)

20h30? Não devia ter passado por estas bandas já?

Bons registos Teles


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2009 às 22:29)

PedroAfonso disse:


> 20h30? Não devia ter passado por estas bandas já?



Não, pelo que vejo no satelite so passa as 23:00


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 22:49)

O Céu vai começando a limpar por aqui e o Vento mantém-se moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 22:51)

E enquanto vocês se queixam da má sorte, eu vou-vos fazer inveja e dizer que já vi mais de uma dezena de relâmpagos, acumulei 36,1mm e estou à espera de mais. Temperatura de 16,2ºC (actual mínima)!


----------



## Zapiao (6 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Aqui por Coimbra está tudo calmo agora, ás 20h fui ao Continente no Vale das flores e levei uma porrada d agua nas costas q ia jurar q tinha 1 horta nelas


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Boa noite a todos!
Depois de algumas horas a chover com alguma intensidade, as coisas agora estão mais calmas.
A pressão subiu um pouco (1013 Hpa) e a temperatura tambem ( 18 para 19ºC).
Olhando a linha de costa que é possivel de minha casa, avistam-se clarões permanentes,  Fantástico
Vendo as imagens do radar, é bem possível que as coisas para o inicio da madrugada mudem bastante! QUE FANTÁSTICA FRENTE COM CHUVA E TROVOADA.
O Freemeteo para a minha localização aponta algo de interessante!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Podem ver a minha web cam aqui: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/setubal#

Animação maior daqui a umas duas horas


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Parece que de aqui a pouco as coisas animam-se sim
Sigo com 21ºC e vento fraco, nada de chuva.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 23:01)

miguel disse:


> Animação maior daqui a umas duas horas



Espero bem que sim, já estou impaciente...

Céu com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Out 2009 às 23:03)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:24.4ºC 14:36
TEMP MIN: 20.1ºC 06:19 
RAJADA MAX:24.8 km/h 17:17

Temp actual 21.1ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1013.3Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 13.8 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3 
Direcção do Vento:S 
Temperatura do vento: 19.8ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa:88% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00:00horas : 2.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento tudo calmo vento fraco a moderado e nem uma pinga

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 23:06)

miguel disse:


> Podem ver a minha web cam aqui: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/setubal#
> 
> Animação maior daqui a umas duas horas



que grande ventania 

Aqui ta o grafico da precipitação em leiria:


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Obrigado Miguel. Que vendaval que vai em Setúbal. Um pouco à margem do que se passa aqui.


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Aqui é praticamente inexistente!


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Realmente que grande ventania que p'rai vai
Aqui vai pingando


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Aqui é praticamente inexistente!



Aqui tambem


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Despeço-me com 16,8ºC e céu muito nublado. A mínima foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 23:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 19.5ºC

Máx - 20.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 60 km/h

Humidade mínima de 95% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 2.4 mm

Dia marcado por muito nevoeiro céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 23:32)

#
		Total de Chuva
15,7 mm
#
		Máxima
26,3ºC 2:10 PM
#
		Mínima
21,1ºC 8:20 PM


Neste momento estao 24cº


----------



## ct5iul (6 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Sigo com 21.1ºc 
A pressao atmosferica esta a cair 1012hpa
Alerta dada pela ANPC de lisboa 
Zona da Grande Llisboa e Arredores
Válido desde 06.10.2009 23:30 CET Até 07.10.2009 02:00 CET 
Precipitação  Nível de perigo: Laranja  
rainfall 21-40 mmph
rainfall 41-60 mm
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada 
Vamos ver no que isto vai dar 

http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 23:56)

..., muito boa noite! 

Por agora e desde há algumas horas o cenário por aqui tem estado mais calmo, alguma precipitação geralmente fraca, tal como agora e que se projecta na horizontal devido ao vento de intensidade fraca a moderada de S/SW.

_*Extremos de hoje:*_ 

*Máximos:* 22.5ºC / 90% hr

*mínimos:* 20.1ºC / 83% hr

Valores do momento: 20.9ºC / 88% hr


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 00:03)

Céu agora mais nublado e o vento aumentou de intensidade. 

Espero que esta madrugada haja uma revolução pelo menos nos valores de precipitação e velocidade do vento. 

Dados actuais:

21,6ºC
96% HR
1011 mb

Precipitação acumulada de ontem, dia 6 de Outubro:

4,3 mm


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Bem tristemente me despeço , espero que na madrugada tenha uma surpresa, ate amanha pessoal


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Por aqui o vento acalmou um bocadinho, mas acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, 20ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 00:22)

O pessoal da linha de Sintra acabou por ter mais sorte já que ainda cairam uns quantos aguaceiros, contrastando com a região. Este principio de noite acabou por ser uma desilusao para aqui. Veremos as próximas horas. Até amanhã.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 00:57)

Renasce a esperança para esta zona, com o nascimento de uma célula a sudoeste (há outra mais a norte e mais potente a oeste da Figueira)


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Precisamente..acabei de ver um relâmpago mas parece.me que vai passar como sempre de raspão pela Margem Sul.


----------



## seqmad (7 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Bah, como tudo o resto de hoje, a zona que promete e que parece vir na nossa direcção (NE) acaba por desviar para NNE seguindo o deslocamento da frente... ou seja vai passar ao lado, talvez dê para a zona a W de Lisboa... Por aqui já não espero grande coisa para esta noite, para já apenas aumentou o vento e nada de chuva.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Agora sim, um grande clarão a sul!! 

Vento fraco a moderado de sul.
Vai pingando.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 01:01)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão aqui, e deve ser uma coisa nova que não está ainda no satélite (devido ao atraso)


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:03)

Vince disse:


> Acabei de ouvir um trovão aqui, e deve ser uma coisa nova que não está ainda no satélite


Grande aumento do vento nestes últimos minutos.Também ouvi o trovão,muito longe no entanto.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Out 2009 às 01:04)

Boa noite

Aqui, por Lisboa, tempo 'pesado', relativamente quente e abafado. Céu muito nublado, vento moderado SW. Caem alguns pingos

Temp = 22,2 ºC
HR = 91%
PA = 1014 hPa

Curiosamente, o weather chanel dá como tempo presente para Lisboa, trovoada. Eu ainda não ouvi/vi nada


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2009 às 01:04)

No meio da pasmaceira vou a janela e avisto um clarao la ao longe  o vento parece que ta  aumentar


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:08)

Belo clarão agora  Está a aproximar-se,aqui de Paço de Arcos/Oeiras


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 01:09)

Também já consegui avistar alguns clarões. Infelizmente, o nevoeiro impossibilita-me de avistar mais.

Trovões? Ouvi um agora!

Vento fraco de S (180º) e pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:09)

Trovoadaaaa ouvi agora.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:10)

O Vento aumentou de intensidade e vejo clarões e raios enormes na direcção do mar, o que lá vem deve ser enorme pena que eu tenho a certeza que vai passar de raspão.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 01:10)

Ouvi um trovão agora 

1:15 à 1:20 - vários relâmpagos


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Infelizmente agora não tenho o campo de visão bastante abrangente que tinha na outra casa, mas daria para ver algo a Sul ou Sudeste; upss! Parece que ouvi agora mesmo um trovão à distância, seria? Ou é o vento a fazer das suas? 

O vento sopra forte de Sul com algumas rajadas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:12)

Epa nao estou a ver bem é a direccao. Estou agora do lado sul-sw e aparecem da direita mas algo distantes. Suponho ainda no mar.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:14)

A Sul da minha casa está a ficar muito nublado e avistam-se raios por todo o lado, espero não me enganar mas é capaz de ficar interessante, o vento também aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 01:16)

O Rebelo está próximo do Cabo Espichel mas a visibilidade é nula, muito nevoeiro, vê muitos flashes mas nem consegue perceber onde são.


----------



## seqmad (7 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Pelo sat24 a melhor zona vai passar aí na zona Oeiras-Cascais nos próximos 15-30 minutos, e vai passar rápido. Por aqui finalmente algum chuva e uma ventania considerável


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Ja vi onde está a fazer. É mesmo no mar mas mais para nw. Crizor talvez tenhas razao vai assar ao lado. Ainda assim esta a fazer uns bonitos


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Pena não estar na casa dos meus tios,com vista total para o mar,ou seja para a Costa,Carcavelos,e bugio.  Na minha casa vista bem mais limitada,os clarões veem de SUdoeste! Bem mais próximo este


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:20)

Eu oiço.os daqui. Estao com um intervalo de 25 segundos entre o flash e o som


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:20)

Estou a ouví-la mas ainda fraca e sem ter avistado algum clarão!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:22)

Boa Sorte a quem calhar pois porque onde ela cair vai ser forte, duvido que passe aqui mas espero enganar-me.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 01:23)

Há 3 minutos atrás!
A sudoeste!

É pena as nuvens baixas...


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:23)

Talvez me ponha na estrada e veja o espectáculo no mar.Parece estar muito bom!


----------



## almadaboy20 (7 Out 2009 às 01:24)

Estou em Lisboa e ja avistei um raio, e varios clarões.Ja esta perto


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:25)

Avistam-se por aqui algumas nuvens isoladas que deslizam ao sabor do vento sob a base das mais acima e compactas mas com um aspecto estranho!


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:26)

As nu8ens baixas mantem.se mas por cima está a celula. O vento esta agora mais forte mas contrnua a nao chover. E deiyou de trovejar (?)


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 01:26)

Ouvi trovões contínuos durante bastante tempo mas nenhum muito próximo.

Satélite das 00:00


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 01:27)

boas. estou para para os lados de amadora, venda nova. e ja se ouve qualquer coisa!
gostava de vos colocar uma questão!não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas porque é que o instituto de meteorologia mete avisos de chuva forte e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas, e o certo é que passa-mos o dia todo a ver as nuvens passar, e nada.... nem pinga! será a "teoria do caos"...


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:27)

AnDré disse:


> Há 3 minutos atrás!
> A sudoeste!
> 
> É pena as nuvens baixas...



Deve ser por isso que os relâmpagos ainda não se conseguem observar daqui!


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 01:27)

Aqui na Charneca viu-se um clarao e mais nada, está vento fraco e um chuvisco. 
Desilusao


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 01:29)

Por aqui pararam os relâmpagos, estou com muito nevoeiro com 20.0ºC e 98% e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:30)

O vento está moderado a forte.Começou a pingar,mas a trovoada parou.Agora quando trovejar,é aqui em cima


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 01:32)

E fresquinho quando vem?
Nos sites todos dao maximas na ordem dos 25ºC nos proximos dez dias


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 01:32)

Por aqui também parou tudo de repente


----------



## Henrique (7 Out 2009 às 01:33)

Don Corleone disse:


> Aqui na Charneca viu-se um clarao e mais nada, está vento fraco e um chuvisco.
> Desilusao



Ao contrario de ti, vi pelo menos uma dezena.
Consegui captar 3 ou 4 clarões em video.
Entretanto parou de dar descargas mas ainda chove, fraco.
21,0ºC e 87% Hr.
Abraço.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:34)

rfll disse:


> boas. estou para para os lados de amadora, venda nova. e ja se ouve qualquer coisa!
> gostava de vos colocar uma questão!não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas porque é que o instituto de meteorologia mete avisos de chuva forte e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas, e o certo é que passa-mos o dia todo a ver as nuvens passar, e nada.... nem pinga! será a "teoria do caos"...



Olá...

Parece mais a teoria das probabilidades, não?
Se foi colocado o aviso de que tais condições poderiam ocorrer, não significa que se saiba o número e forma dessas ocorrências!
A atmosfera está saturada e instável, obviamente a tendência segue nessa direcção!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:34)

Chove fraco por aqui e vi mais um relâmpago, o Vento continua moderado de sudoeste com rajadas fortes.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Edit: continua a fazer trovoada. O vento mantém.se moderado com rajadas e começou a chover. Como estou no telemovel nao consigo ver se poderá haver mais disto.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Henrique disse:


> Ao contrario de ti, vi pelo menos uma dezena.
> Consegui captar 3 ou 4 clarões em video.
> Entretanto parou de dar descargas mas ainda chove, fraco.
> 21,0ºC e 87% Hr.
> Abraço.



Devo estar distraido  ou virado para o lado errado.

Foi um dia demasiado calmo para tanta expectativa


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Relampago a Sul penso eu! Pena as nuvens baixas,senão daria para ver.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 01:38)

Agora sim grande relampago, na direcçao da serra da arrabida,  vento mais forte, e começa a chover novamente.

Agora vi outro e parece-me que se estao a dirigir para este


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:40)

COmeça a chover bem,tocado a vento..Muito rápidas as nuvens baixas,e o céu parece escurecer! Trovoada agora bem mais perto.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 01:40)

Aqui a festa recomeçou, o vento é que não há meio de se fortalecer 

19.9ºC e 98%.


----------



## almadaboy20 (7 Out 2009 às 01:40)

Estou no barco para Cacilhas e à poucos minutos houve mais um clarao aqui


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2009 às 01:41)

Aqui apenas consigo ver clarões nos espaços entre as nuvens baixas!

vento moderado com rajadas e 23,4ºC


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 01:43)

E vai-se caminhando para mais uma noite tropical


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:44)

Mais um Relâmpago a Oeste e o Vento mantém-se.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 01:44)

A visibilidade é péssima e quase ninguém percebe bem onde andam elas 

Aqui recomeçou a trovejar e também a chover.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:44)

Lisboetas que grande raio que vi agora para essa zona.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 01:45)

por aqui já troveja!!


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 01:45)

aqui paras os lados de venda nova, Amadora, acabei de ouvir bem perto


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:46)

O melhor trovão há 2 minutos! Acompanhado por chuva e vento forte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:46)

Daqui continuo a ve.los na direccao da linha. Estão mais constantes e ligeiramente mais próximos. Chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 01:46)

Aqui após um belo clarão começou a chover


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:48)

Não fosse o elevado grau de humidade e a intensidade um pouco forte do vento, certamente o cenário seria outro...


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 01:51)

Tornou a parar. A ver se durmo alguma coisa. Não sei se continua assim, se melhora (mais instabilidade) ou o contrario...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 01:52)

Viram-se mais uns relâmpagos, alguns perto, com direito a trovões.

Agora chove moderado. Tenho *1,0mm* acumulados.

Vento a 24,1 km/h de SSO (202º), e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 01:52)

1.2 mm  chuva cada vez mais forte.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:53)

A Chuva aumentou um pouco mais de intensidade.


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 01:56)

Que grande chuvada,há já 5 minutos 

Diluvio agora!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 01:56)

Chuva forte neste momento e rajadas de Vento igualmente fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 01:57)

O nevoeiro levantou, mas continua a chover com intensidade!

*4,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h!


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 01:59)

Eis que um aguaceiro e vento forte se precipita por aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:00)

Está a chover forte 

20.0ºC e 2.2 mm.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 02:02)

Chuva torrencial que dura há uns bons 10 minutos


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 02:03)

E continua... Nestas alturas é que uma estação faz mesmo falta! 15 minutos de chuva forte/muito forte,sem interrupções.Fantástico  Há quantos meses!! OLha,clarão fantástico/ estrondo(1 seg depois!)


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 02:04)

ai esta chuva, vento forte e trovoada


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 02:05)

Eish grande relampago agora. Tenho o estore aberto e estava de olhos fechados só vejo grande flash e o trovão logo a seguir. Elas andam ai. Chuva e vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 02:06)

Chove fraco agora, ao menos serviu para molhar a estrada e as plantas.


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 02:08)

hehe!é o diluvio aqui pela venda nova,Amadora...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 02:10)

Cerca de seis trovões em um minuto! 

Dois dos quais, os últimos, gigantes!!

Já não há luz em Famões!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:12)

Chuva muito forte por aqui...8.0 mm


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 02:12)

Esta Isabel foi um fracasso para a margem sul sem dúvida mas nada que não estejamos habituados.


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 02:12)

Estes trovões são muito engraçados.O seu barulho é repentino,1 segundo,rápido e pronto,já está.Não há cá prolongamento do som..

E depois da acalmia,voltou a chuva e a trovoada...


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:12)

Finalmente vi e ouvi algo digno de registo.
Um grande trovão a Sul. 

Continua o regime de precipitação e vento fortes a deslocar o que quer que se encontre na rua!


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 02:13)

5mm em dois minutos!!

Está uma tempestade lá fora... Brutal!!


----------



## rbsmr (7 Out 2009 às 02:13)

Sacavém: Trovoada, chuva e vento forte q.b.
Pressão: 1009 hpa


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:15)

já chove por aqui 
ainda só ouvi aquele trovão de há bocado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:16)

9.6 mm e trovoada 

Já tive 128.0 mm/hr


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:17)

meteo disse:


> Estes trovões são muito engraçados.O seu barulho é repentino,1 segundo,rápido e pronto,já está.Não há cá prolongamento do som..
> 
> E depois da acalmia,voltou a chuva e a trovoada...



Confesso que desconheço se assim é, mas as trovoadas que tenho presenciado aquando da existência de nebulosidade muito baixa, geralmente o som parece ter mais dificuldade em expandir-se. Corrijam-me se estou errado!

Bem, por aqui está neste preciso momento um temporal que só visto!


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 02:17)

AnDré disse:


> 5mm em dois minutos!!
> 
> Está uma tempestade lá fora... Brutal!!



Pois,o que passou aqui,foi para Norte. Foram 15 minutos de diluvio.
Bastante azar a estação MeteoOeiras estar inoperativa,e eu não ter estação..
Por aqui está em franca acalmia...


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 02:22)

reparei agora que o instituto de meteorologia passou para aviso laranja Lisboa, e ainda há pouco não tinha nenhum aviso?


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:22)

Isto está fantástico, palavras não existem... 

Um enorme relâmpago aqui a Este iluminou o céu de forma brutal e só 10 a 15 segundos se ouviu e algo forte. 

Só o Alentejo e Algarve estão a amarelo agora!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:23)

O nevoeiro está a voltar e a chuva a voltar 

Estou com 19.8ºC 98% e 9.8 mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:25)

Eis que a Isabel chegou realmente e mostra o seu poder! 

Um dilúvio autêntico...


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:25)

já vi mais 2 clarões a sul e a chuva intensifica-se!!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 02:26)

Muita trovoada, chuva forte, que noite espectacular!

*23,2mm* até ao momento!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 02:26)

Tudo calmo por aqui, Vento moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 02:30)

E de repente,vento fraco,sem chuva e sem trovoada.

Acabou,assim parece,mas foi excelente !

Boa madrugada e boas trovoadas/chuvadas para quem ainda virá ter


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 02:30)

Flashes e mais flashes a norte.
As nuvens baixas não deixam ver raio nenhum...

A chuva caiu bem durante alguns minutos, mas agora só pinga.
O vento é que se mantém forte de sudoeste.

Precipitação acumulada: 9,8mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:30)

Os relâmpagos sucedem-se com trovões de moderada intensidade.

Os céus abriram as suas comportas.      
Incrível


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:33)

Absolutamente impressionante isto o que parece uma parede de água que não deixa transparecer nada por trás dela.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 02:34)

joseoliveira disse:


> Absolutamente impressionante isto o que parece uma parede de água que não deixa transparecer nada por trás dela.



É que os relâmpagos aí para norte não param!!!

Deu agora um mais forte que se ouviu bem aqui.

O vento está cada vez mais forte de SSO!

Vai pingando.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:35)

Aqui o panorama para oeste (mas está por todo lado) é este 

19.9ºC e 10.0 mm.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:36)

esta aqui uma bela ventania 

a chuva acalmou ou parou, mas o vento esse está bem forte


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 02:39)

E por aqui continua tudo calmo, vê-se relâmpagos em Lisboa quase de segundo a segundo disfrutem Lisboetas  .


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:40)

Agora trovões mais audíveis e muito menos chuva!
Tudo muito rápido desde há 1 minuto apenas!


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 02:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui o panorama para oeste (mas está por todo lado) é este
> 
> 19.9ºC e 10.0 mm.



Xii aqui Não há nevoeiro nenhum.Aqui está uma noite optima de Verão agora,vá quase 
E se não me engano,o teu palpite para esta semana era inferior a esses 10 mm que já contaste hoje


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:40)

ouvi agora um trovão (ainda um pouco longe)
parece que agora vai ser a minha vez


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 02:41)

Avistam-se clarões quase ao segundo!!

Por agora não chove, mas mantém-se o nevoeiro.

*24,2mm* acumulados e 18,8ºC de temperatura.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:45)

WOW!!! agora fui a janela e vejo clarões atras de clarões a S/SE (há pouco fez um mais forte que até iluminou isto tudo) e troveja.


----------



## Bastien (7 Out 2009 às 02:45)

Forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva diluviana mesmo aqui por cima acerca de 30 minutos


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 02:46)

bem acho que vou desligar o pc, isto parece ser "poderoso"


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 02:47)

Entre as 2h00 e as 2h30: imensas descargas eléctricas ao longo de todo o litoral entre a foz do Minho e a Figueira da Foz e depois ao largo do Cabo Carvoeiro (FONTE: guiWeather).


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 02:49)

E agora uma breve pausa para: (não,não é doce!) referir que de momento registo 18.8ºC / 89% hr.

Sucedem-se ainda alguns flashes a Este e Nordeste.
Tudo muito calmo agora e sem precipitação apreciável.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 02:51)

Valente carga em Lisboa..


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 02:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> E agora uma breve pausa para: (não,não é doce!) referir que de momento registo 18.8ºC / 89% hr.
> 
> Sucedem-se ainda alguns flashes a Este e Nordeste.
> Tudo muito calmo agora e sem precipitação apreciável.



19,5ºC e 95% de humidade relativa!!
Relâmpagos a norte, relâmpagos a sul.

Sinto-me nos trópicos!! Está-se bem! 

Vento moderado a forte de SSO, algum nevoeiro e sem chuva, por enquanto...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 02:59)

A instabilidade vai seguindo para nordeste ... O Minho e o Douro Litoral devem estar a ser atingidos em cheio ... SATÉLITE


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 02:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> E agora uma breve pausa para: (não,não é doce!) referir que de momento registo 18.8ºC / 89% hr.
> 
> Sucedem-se ainda alguns flashes a Este e Nordeste.
> Tudo muito calmo agora e sem precipitação apreciável.



Aqui também


----------



## belem (7 Out 2009 às 03:05)

AnDré disse:


> 19,5ºC e 95% de humidade relativa!!
> Relâmpagos a norte, relâmpagos a sul.
> 
> Sinto-me nos trópicos!! Está-se bem!
> ...



Eu vim do Polo Universitário da Ajuda há um bocado e lá estava nos 20/21ºc.
Aqui embaixo, na encosta, está nitidamente mais quente ( ao sair do carro foi logo evidente), não sei precisar quanto ( talvez uns 23ºc), mas no jardim ainda se sente mais quente. lol
Relâmpagos tem sido a valer. E tem chovido!


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 03:07)

A madrugada está a dar lugar ao vento por vezes com fortes rajadas e ainda se observam a E/NE alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 03:09)

Aqui o nevoeiro está a levantar é sinal que está a chegar algo 

19.9ºC 99% e vento moderado, rajada máxima até agora de 56 km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 03:11)

Após uma breve pausa chega um aguaceiro que aumenta de intensidade e vento muito forte!!!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 03:12)

Principais focos tormentosos às 3h00:


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 03:15)

O nevoeiro cerrado voltou. No entanto, ainda se avistam alguns clarões e, por vezes, ouvem-se os respectivos trovões.

Situação interessante, nevoeiro e trovoada.


Vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## Bastien (7 Out 2009 às 03:24)

Depois de uma pausa, volta a chover com intensidade, com nova trovoada no horizonte com muitas descargas a oeste do meu ponto de observação.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 03:24)

Começa a trovejar e a diminuir a cadência entre relâmpagos 

19.9ºC, 99% 10.0mm e 63km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 03:26)

Dois valores desde há pouco a aumentar: 20.4ºC / 91% hr.

Apesar de quase inaudíveis ainda persistem as trovoadas a NE  e que mesmo assim iluminam toda esta área.
O vento acalmou mais uma vez e não chove.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 03:36)

Áreas de trovoada às 3h20: zona a sul da Figueira da Foz, o noroeste do distrito de Santarém e a área envolvente ao Cabo da Roca.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2009 às 03:39)

Aqui foi ver tudo a passar ao lado e bem longe  não se pode ter sempre sorte 

Continua o vento moderado com rajadas e uma bela temperatura de 23,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 03:45)

Despeço-me com calmaria total...

Nevoeiro e vento moderado de SSO (202º).

Temperatura nos 19,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 03:52)

Eu também fico por aqui porque o cansaço não perdoa! 

Sem alteração apreciável deixo estes 20.5ºC / 90% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 03:58)

Por aqui também me pior para o vale dos lençóis com 19.8ºC, 99% rajada máxima de 63 km/h e 10.2 mm.

Bom resto de madrugada


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 04:37)

Chuva intensa já há 10minutos e já vejo pequenas inundações aqui perto.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 04:38)

Que maneira de ser acordado
Chuva torrencial durante 15 min com alguma trovoada à mistura bem forte por vezes
PS:continua


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 04:41)

E continua a chover com intensidade..


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 04:48)

Boas!
Já fui acordado pelas sirenes da PSP e Bombeiros a mandar acordar o pessoal de Sta. Marta, que vive na zona baixa (que não é o meu caso), pois os carros estão inundados, e há que tirá-los...
Há cerca de 20 mins que chove com intensidade, tendo acumulado para já 8.4mm, com rain rate de 60mm/hr, em alguns momentos... (pelo menos em que já estava a pé)...


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2009 às 07:38)

Bastante chuva e  por volta das 6.30

Agora tudo calmo e 18.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 08:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Já fui acordado pelas sirenes da PSP e Bombeiros a mandar acordar o pessoal de Sta. Marta, que vive na zona baixa (que não é o meu caso), pois os carros estão inundados, e há que tirá-los...
> Há cerca de 20 mins que chove com intensidade, tendo acumulado para já 8.4mm, com rain rate de 60mm/hr, em alguns momentos... (pelo menos em que já estava a pé)...



Resumo desta madrugada: trovoada entre a 1 da manhã e as 3 da manhã, bem visível, apesar de não ser aqui. 

Depois uma calma estranha, seguida de chuva torrencial a partir das 04h mais ou menos e durante mais de meia hora, por vezes com picos de chuva muito intensos. Ainda registei vários rain rate's, de mais de 114 milímetros por hora, 81,8 mm/h, 96,9 mm/h, sempre dentro desses valores.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *37,1 mm.*

Registo de inundações na estrada nacional 10, de Corroios, e também junto aos correios e ao jardim da quinta da água. 

O dia mal começou e já levo 37,1 mm, interessante... Era ver o acumulado a saltar de 5 em 5 mm...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2009 às 08:19)

Lightning disse:


> O dia mal começou e já levo 37,1 mm, interessante... Era ver o acumulado a saltar de 5 em 5 mm...



E eu aqui tão perto levo somente 2,2 mm acumulados. Há dias assim


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2009 às 08:43)

Boas , por aqui  acordei por volta das 3h30m desta madrugada com uma violenta chuvada , e muitos trovões a oeste , se tudo correr bem logo espero ter fotos  
Desde as duas da manha até ao momento acumulou um total de 12mm , neste momento céu nublado com nuvens baixas com algumas abertas das quais se avistam torres a sul


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado em Coimbra, com vento por vezes moderado.

Ás 4h forte trovoada, com raios pouco espaçados e chuva intensa seguido de um grande vendaval até ao raiar do dia! Agora tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a frente só choveu um aguaceiro forte ás 6:00h da manhã, mas foi por pouco tempo, por agora caiem de vez em quando uns breves aguaceiros moderados e estão 22.4ºC.
A Minima de hoje foi de 20.6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia ontem adormeci nao pode acompanhar a "Isabel" hoje quando acordei a minha estaçao marcava 6,5mm nada mal  quando vinha para o trabalho por volta das 07h00 no Marques Pombal chovia bem, Pessoal de Ferreira de Zezere Parabens estive a falar com um amigo meu da Protecção Civil e ele disse-me que na zona de Ferreira de Zezere formou-se um pequeno tufão ouve de tudo chuva vento granizo neve etc etc .... o pior foi as pessoas que ficaram com as casas e os carros destruidos enfim a "Isabel" ou seja a tempestade tropical Grace esteve no seu melhor 

Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa com 21.8ºc vento fraco por vezes moderado um bom dia para todos


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 09:13)

Pessoal aí de Santarém, alguém sabe explicar-nos o que se passou? Está tudo a dizer nas edições das notícias da manhã que houve aí bastantes estragos e inundações (até aí tudo bem ), inclusivo telhados que voaram e árvores caídas.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2009 às 09:20)

Olá

Hoje pelas 3:00 acordei de repente com um carro que não parava com o alarme, isto deveu-se ao facto da forte chuva vento e trovoada que se fazia sentir no momento, foi espéctacular!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2009 às 09:21)

ct5iul disse:


> Pessoal de Ferreira de Zezere Parabens estive a falar com um amigo meu da Protecção Civil e ele disse-me que na zona de Ferreira de Zezere formou-se um pequeno tufão ouve de tudo chuva vento granizo neve etc etc .... o pior foi as pessoas que ficaram com as casas e os carros destruidos enfim a "Isabel" ou seja a tempesdade tropical Grace esteve no seu melhor



Desculpa ct5iul, mas nunca vi tanta informação errada em tão pequeno pedaço de texto.

Não houve Tufão, nem neve  Nem Tempestade Tropical Grace. Essa tempestade já era e este sistema não tem nada a ver com ele.

Tufões só no pacifico e neve com 20ºC é um pouco difícil.

Existiram realmente alguns problemas em Ferreira do Zezere mas relacionados com precipitação forte e suspeita-se de um tornado ou downburst.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 09:24)

Lightning disse:


> Resumo desta madrugada: trovoada entre a 1 da manhã e as 3 da manhã, bem visível, apesar de não ser aqui.
> 
> Depois uma calma estranha, seguida de chuva torrencial a partir das 04h mais ou menos e durante mais de meia hora, por vezes com picos de chuva muito intensos. Ainda registei vários rain rate's, de mais de 114 milímetros por hora, 81,8 mm/h, 96,9 mm/h, sempre dentro desses valores.
> 
> ...



A minha contabilidade não foi tão alta, longe disso...
Das duas uma: ou o aguaceiro foi mais forte aí, o que não me parece, dada a sua dimensão, ou então o facto de a chuva vir predominantemente de SO (uma direcção pouco habitual) fez com que o penico não apanhasse tudo, pois esse é o quadrante em que ela se perde mais...
De qualquer forma, registo uns interessantes 11,5mm.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 09:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Desculpa ct5iul, mas nunca vi tanta informação errada em tão pequeno pedaço de texto.
> 
> Não houve Tufão, nem neve  Nem Tempestade Tropical Grace. Essa tempestade já era e este sistema não tem nada a ver com ele.
> 
> ...



Estou  a seguir a informação mas ela vai caindo a conta gotas... De facto não é de excluir a possibilidade de eventual tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere... Mas para já muito pouca informação. Talvez daqui a  pouco seja possível começar a avançar cenários.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Numa pesquisa da net encintrei isto:



> Mau tempo: Quatro desalojados no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere
> Lisboa, 07 Out (Lusa) - Quatro pessoas ficaram hoje de madrugada desalojadas na sequência de um mini-tornado que atingiu às 04:42 a freguesia de Beco, concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, disse à Lusa o Centro de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.
> Lusa
> 9:22 Quarta-feira, 7 de Out de 2009
> ...


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 09:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> A minha contabilidade não foi tão alta, longe disso...
> Das duas uma: ou o aguaceiro foi mais forte aí, o que não me parece, dada a sua dimensão, ou então o facto de a chuva vir predominantemente de SO (uma direcção pouco habitual) fez com que o penico não apanhasse tudo, pois esse é o quadrante em que ela se perde mais...
> De qualquer forma, registo uns interessantes 11,5mm.



Não tens o pluviómetro totalmente exposto de todos os quadrantes, é isso?


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 09:39)

Lightning disse:


> Não tens o pluviómetro totalmente exposto de todos os quadrantes, é isso?



Se ele está na varanda, não está exposto a todos os quadrantes, especialmente o Sul, que foi de onde ela veio... Enfim, faz-se o que se pode com o que se tem...
De qualquer forma, não excluo que o aguaceiro tenha sido muito mais forte aí, pois ele foi bem localizado, senão repara, segundo dados do IM: Almada +\- 15mm, Lisboa +-3mm, Setúbal +-2mm, Barreiro +\- 15mm...

De momento, céu nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco, 21.9ºC, 89%HR, 1015hpa.
Mínima de 20.2ºC.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Sobre o possível Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere usem este tópico para colocar mais informação:
 Possível Tornado ou downburst em Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 09:46)

Que noite. Depois das 3 voltou a chover com intensidade. Mas às 5 terminou o espectáculo. Agora está céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 09:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> De qualquer forma, não excluo que o aguaceiro tenha sido muito mais forte aí, pois ele foi bem localizado, senão repara, segundo dados do IM: Almada +\- 15mm, Lisboa +-3mm, Setúbal +-2mm, Barreiro +\- 15mm...



Pois. Eu confirmo totalmente a 100% esse valor de precipitação, 37,1 mm acumulados, porque fui eu que os escrevi à mão (para não misturar com a precipitação já antes acusada na estação) à medida que iam caíndo  pois estive a pé durante esse período de tempo todo. É de facto impressionante o que um aguaceiro muito localizado pode fazer.


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia a todos, parece que isto esteve animado, aqui na margem sul não houve trovoada mas muita chuva e vento por volta das 4h que me acordaram.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2009 às 10:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Desculpa ct5iul, mas nunca vi tanta informação errada em tão pequeno pedaço de texto.
> 
> Não ouve Tufão, nem neve  Nem Tempestade Tropical Grace. Essa tempestade já era e este sistema não tem nada a ver com ele.
> 
> ...



Bom dia so adientei o que um amigo meu da  Protecção Civil me disse  sorry


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2009 às 10:16)

bons dias
ás 8.07h estavam 20.7º, vento moderado de SSW e ceu muito nublado por cumulus de baixa altitude.
a noite foi calma, notando-se apenas as rajadas esporadicas ( talveza na ordem dos 40-50km.h pelo que quando sai de casa haviam trancos e folhas espalhados assim como caixotes do lixo tombados) e a precipitação foi fraca estado a estrada quase seca.
desta vez a encarnação ficou fora da rota da "tempestade"....outras virao concerteza


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2009 às 10:27)

Aqui em Setúbal foi um fiasco isto... apenas caiu 1,1mm de madrugada e relâmpagos só ao longe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 10:36)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia ontem adormeci nao pode acompanhar a "Isabel" hoje quando acordei a minha estaçao marcava 6,5mm nada mal  quando vinha para o trabalho por volta das 07h00 no Marques Pombal chovia bem, Pessoal de Ferreira de Zezere Parabens estive a falar com um amigo meu da Protecção Civil e ele disse-me que na zona de Ferreira de Zezere formou-se um pequeno tufão ouve de tudo chuva vento granizo neve etc etc .... o pior foi as pessoas que ficaram com as casas e os carros destruidos enfim a "Isabel" ou seja a tempestade tropical Grace esteve no seu melhor





Como é que te deixaste enganar essa maneira ?


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 10:36)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal foi um fiasco isto... apenas caiu 1,1km de madrugada e relâmpagos só ao longe



1,1 km = 1.100.000 mm !!!

Com essa precipitação Setubal estaria enterrada no Oceano Atlântico !!

Percebi 1,1 mm de madrugada !!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

Acumulados 5,6 mm esta madrugada, com períodos de chuva forte, mas pouco duradouros.

O vento soprou moderado, mas sem nada de relevante a registar.

Agora 22,4 ºC e ainda 80 % de humidade relativa, com o vento a soprar fraco de Sul.


----------



## PDias (7 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

foi um final de tarde e noite dentro um bocado agitado por estes lados como já não via há uns tempos, com muita chuva e vento, acumulei desde ontem 34,2mm. Quando vim para o trabalho observei que as estradas aqui na zona tinham muitos detritos (troncos, folhas, lama, pedras). 
Até logo!


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 11:04)

Gilmet disse:


> O nevoeiro cerrado voltou. No entanto, ainda se avistam alguns clarões e, por vezes, ouvem-se os respectivos trovões.
> 
> *Situação interessante, nevoeiro e trovoada.*
> 
> ...



Realmente, situação mesmo muito interessante...

Por aqui foi uma verdadeira tempestade sem exagerar, começou a chover forte por volta das 1:00 e intensificou-se para o dilúvio total às 1:30, assim se manteve acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas algo fortes e trovoada bastante intensa, isto até às 3:00 mais ou menos.
A estrada já era um autêntico rio
Sigo com 22ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado, veremos se a "Isabel" ainda nos traz algumas surpresas

EDIT: de salientar que a chuva era tão forte, que mais parecia nevoeiro e os alarmes dos carros já apitavam!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 11:44)

Por cá a noite acalmou a partir das 4h pelo menos que indique a estação, o céu manteve-se nublado e com muito nevoeiro.

Acumulei até agora 10.2 mm e rajada máxima de 63 km/h.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, o nevoeiro levantou estão 20.9ºC e 84%.


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2009 às 11:48)

Aqui ontem por volta das duas da manha apanhei uma bela trovoada mas parecia que estava um pouco afastada pois so choveu de forma fraca


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 11:52)

Bom dia!

*25,3mm* acumulados esta madrugada! Belo valor!

A temperatura mínima ficou-se nos *18,8ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 23,8ºC, e o céu apresenta bastantes Cumulus.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## under (7 Out 2009 às 12:12)

Acabaram de noticiar na TV que uma pessoa morreu na zona de Viseu devido ao temporal....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Gilmet disse:


> *25,3mm* acumulados esta madrugada! Belo valor!



Comparando com os meus 5,6 mm é, sem dúvida, um bom valor.

De destacar também os 37,1 mm de Corroios.


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 12:17)

Por aqui céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas.

Está tudo mais calmo, mas o dia ainda não acabou.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Boas tardes, depois de uma noite que eu pensava já ter a sua história contada eis que ás 4h da manhã sou brindado com 15 minutos de Chuva intensa acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento, não foi um fiasco como eu pensava , reparei também quando acordei que houve bastantes estragos infelizmente já esperados pelo País e uma situação interessante a acompanhar em Ferreira do Zêzere com a possível passagem de um pequeno Tornado pela região.

Um aparte: é de notar a falta de informação das pessoas que vi na televisão que continuam a atribuir o nome de " Tufão " a um Tornado, Tufão é o nome atribuído ao Fenómeno de Furacão mas no Pacífico Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Comparando com os meus 5,6 mm é, sem dúvida, um bom valor.
> 
> De destacar também os 37,1 mm de Corroios.



Acrescento ainda que no aeroporto, na estação de Gago Coutinho, se acumularam apenas 4,5 mm. 

Fenómenos bastante localizados, os de esta noite.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 12:28)

Por agora Céu muito nublado, Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste, temperatura nos 24,3ºC e pressão em 1012hpa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 12:40)

Aqui em Odivelas, a precipitação acumulada também não foi nada de especial.
9,8mm. Da qual metade caiu em 5 minutos.

O impressionante mesmo foi o aparato eléctrico. Havia alturas em que davam relâmpagos espaçados de 10 segundos. Pena as nuvens baixas e o nevoeiro que resumiam os relâmpagos a meros flashes que nem se percebiam bem de onde vinham. 

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado de sudoeste e 22,9ºC.
Humidade nos 74%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 12:49)

AnDré disse:


> O impressionante mesmo foi o aparato eléctrico. Havia alturas em que davam relâmpagos espaçados de 10 segundos.



Interessante que nem dei por isso.  

Mas mesmo a nível de precipitação foi dentro daquilo que esperava, apesar de ter sido pouca.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Céu encoberto e 24,2ºC de temperatura.

Humidade a 77% e vento moderado de SO (225º), nnos 16,2 km/h.

A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de *47,2 km/h* de SSO (202º), às 2:04.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 12:53)

bom dia! 

Esta folga desde ontem foi cirúrgica o que deu para acompanhar sem outras preocupações o vigoroso evento desta madrugada.  

Por aqui o dia decorre mais calmo a avaliar pela intensidade do vento que de momento sopra fraco a moderado de SW.
O céu está pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus e também Cirrus uncinus.

Valores actuais: 24.6ºC / 70% hr


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2009 às 12:54)

Ontem, por incrível que pareça, tive a 3ª mínima tropical do ano com 20,3ºC

Hoje a mínima também foi de 20,3ºC mas duvido que se aguente até ao fim do dia.


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2009 às 12:57)

neste momento a linha de instabilidade cruza  o extremo SE do pais, a SE do eixo setubal-portalegre causando aguaceiros fortes.
nas proximas horas uma outra linha delocar-se-ha para leste lentamente podendo afectar a AML e o litoral centro e norte a norte de sines/setubal durante a tarde ou inicio da noite.
nas zonas montanhosas do interior devido ao efeito de barreira de condensaçao formam-se neste momento celulas bastante intensas.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 12:57)

Por aqui vai reinando o sol, dando já um cheirinho do que aí vem para os próximos dias...
Céu nublado com muitas abertas, vento moderado de O, 24,3ºC, 76%HR, 1015hpa, UV3.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 13:11)

Estão a falar das inundações em Corroios na TVI neste preciso momento.


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 13:32)

Não me digam que eu fui o que acumulei mais precipitação de vocês todos aqui no litoral centro.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 13:39)

Voces que sao especialistas, quais são as previsoes para as proximas horas?


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2009 às 13:44)

Incrível aqui foi a mínima de 23,0ºC e agora tenho 23,8ºC  precipitação de hoje 1,1mm, para as próximas horas não espero nada  a tendência é apenas a melhorar.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui sigo com 22ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 14:17)

Boas a todos!
Bem isto é que foi uma animação esta madrugada 
uma trovoada como não via há muitos anos, os relâmpagos eram de segundo a segundo que iluminavam tudo...impressionante. Houve alguns mesmo aqui por cima, tendo um mesmo deitado abaixo por momentos a electricidade daqui do Cartaxo  e trovões bem potentes que estremeciam as janelas, espectáculo!!! nessa altura chovia moderadamente, mas parou repentinamente...de seguida levantou-se muito vento, quando de repente abateu-se uma forte tempestade de vento e chuva  Talvez um "microburst" (acho que é assim que se escreve) ou como a comunicação social diz "mini-tornado" 
só se viam folhas e ramos de árvores a voarem de repente, teve-se que logo fechar os estores até a acima, porque nestes casos...todo o cuidado é pouco
Por fim a terminar a festa, caíram dois "diluvios": o 1º quando terminou a "festa" por volta das 3:40h da manha e outro ás 8:00h da manha. Impressionante mesmo, nunca vi tanta agua a cair do céu e o barulho era impressionante (parecia as comportas abertas de uma barragem ).

Para finalizar ainda fiz 2 filmes no meu telemóvel, que mais logo a ver se ponho no Youtube

Foi uma despedida da "Isabel" em grande


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui só tenho uma coisa a dizer... que vergonha, em todo o lado choveu e bem menos aqui nesta terra onde a seca reina e reinará.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 15:07)

Eu sei que é off topic mas alguem me podia dizer um programa que me diga a temperatura actual para meter na barra de tarefas, assim ao lado das horas


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 15:21)

Don Corleone para as próximas são previstos possibilidade de Aguaceiros e Trovoada mais frequentes no Alentejo e Algarve e á medida que se for aproximando o fim do dia uma melhoria do Estado do tempo. Para amanhã estão previsto Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e boas abertas.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 15:24)

Acabou a festa então.
E AGORA É SOL MAIS UM MES SE FOR PRECISO


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 15:33)

Pelo menos nos próximos dias será isto..


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 15:38)

Don Corleone disse:


> Acabou a festa então.
> E AGORA É SOL MAIS UM MES SE FOR PRECISO



Estamos em Portugal!Há sempre umas quinzenas de sol  Se fosse na Escócia,era " MAIS 1 MES A TREMER E TODO MOLHADO,SE FOR PRECISO "
Mas se tudo correr normalmente haverá bastante chuva.Só agora começou o Outono!


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 15:39)

Alta pressão, quer isso dizer que vamos ter sol até esse dia pelo menos é?


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 15:39)

Boas...
A noite passada foi de chuva forte, trovoadas por vezes intensas, e vento muito forte...
Um verdadeiro temporal, a minha rua inundou e tudo
Sigo com 26,0º e para hoje ao fim da tarde espero sol e muitas nuvens, e para a noite chuva fraca, a nao ser que se forme algo até lá
Por enquanto o distrito de Setubal e Lisboa estão em alerta amarelo chuva pontualmente forte até ás 20:00 desta noite, mas pode ser que se forme algo até lá


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 15:40)

meteo disse:


> Estamos em Portugal!Há sempre umas quinzenas de sol  Se fosse na Escócia,era " MAIS 1 MES A TREMER E TODO MOLHADO,SE FOR PRECISO "
> Mas se tudo correr normalmente haverá bastante chuva.Só agora começou o Outono!



Quem me dera, chuvinha durante um mes


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 15:49)

Don Corleone disse:


> Quem me dera, chuvinha durante um mes



Também eu queria...Chuva de Outubro até ao próximo Verão se possível! Mas não estou pessimista.O tempo em Portugal para chover bem é de OUtubro até Maio. Por isso é aproveitar o sol.Está bem,que precisamos de chuva,e a queremos,mas ou choramos ou aproveitamos. 
Portugal sempre teve dias de sol e calor mesmo no Outono.   Em Novembro vai ser chuva,e mais chuva,sem dorsais de África a subir para cá!


----------



## Jopiro (7 Out 2009 às 15:50)

Don Corleone disse:


> Eu sei que é off topic mas alguem me podia dizer um programa que me diga a temperatura actual para meter na barra de tarefas, assim ao lado das horas



Instala o *WeatherPulse 2_23* que é Freeware e muito jeitoso.

Podes ver as condições em muitos locais do mundo.

Cumps


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 15:54)

meteo disse:


> Também eu queria...Chuva de Outubro até ao próximo Verão se possível! Mas não estou pessimista.O tempo em Portugal para chover bem é de OUtubro até Maio. Por isso é aproveitar o sol.Está bem,que precisamos de chuva,e a queremos,mas ou choramos ou aproveitamos.
> Portugal sempre teve dias de sol e calor mesmo no Outono.   Em Novembro vai ser chuva,e mais chuva,sem dorsais de África a subir para cá!



Que o Pedro te ouça


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 16:04)

O que é o dew point?


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 16:05)

Jopiro disse:


> Instala o *WeatherPulse 2.1.0 Build 13* que é Freeware e muito jeitoso.
> 
> Podes ver as condições em muitos locais do mundo.
> 
> Cumps



Jopiro podes-me dar o link do download?

Sigo com 25,4º e céu encoberto, sem sol


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Já não espero nada para hoje.
O Sol tem sido a tónica dominante do dia.
Ambiente de fim de festa com 24.1ºC, 72%HR.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 16:29)

Boa tarde... 

De momento na biblioteca em Loures, antes de sair de casa tempo para anotar os valores há cerca de meia hora atrás que foram: 23.8ºC / 69% hr.

As condições por aqui pelo que observo, apresentam forte tendência para uma melhoria, mesmo a surgir alguma surpresa, além de breve será também pontual, o que não creio que aconteça pelo menos para já!

Então o céu está com muitas nuvens mas com boas abertas, Cumulus fractus e alguns congestus bem como por cima alguns Cirrus fibratus. O vento com deslocação de S/SW apresenta-se de um modo geral fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 16:29)

Bom, Tanto como o Aladin, tanto como o ECMWF, preveem aguaceiros para as 21:00 de logo á noite para a zona de Lisboa e setubal:

Aladin:





ECMWF:


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 16:41)

O radar mostra bem o que se passou por aqui nesta madrugada.


----------



## Kispo (7 Out 2009 às 16:48)

Choveu bastante por volta das 02:00!

Neste momento, céu com períodos de muito nublado, 21.7ºC, 78%Hr, 1014mb


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 16:49)

Por aqui acaba de ocorrer um aguaceiro forte... Agora volta tudo a acalmar.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 16:55)

Voces teem todos os vossos proprios dados.
Suponho que compraram tipo uma especie de mini-estaçao meteorologica?
Onde se vende?


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 17:02)

Don Corleone disse:


> Voces teem todos os vossos proprios dados.
> Suponho que compraram tipo uma especie de mini-estaçao meteorologica?
> Onde se vende?



Essa é uma pergunta com múltiplas respostas... Sugiro que comeces a tua busca por aqui: 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html


----------



## Jopiro (7 Out 2009 às 17:21)

andres disse:


> Jopiro podes-me dar o link do download?
> 
> Sigo com 25,4º e céu encoberto, sem sol



Já está activo o link e já existe a versão 2_23.

Vai á mensagem #713 e clica no nome do programa.
Façam bom uso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

Por cá neste momento estão 24.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.9ºC

T.Minima: 20.6ºC


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 17:50)

por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens mas o sol brilhou durante a tarde toda. 
Enfim, agora lá vem mais umas semanas de "marasmo", coitadinhos de nós que ainda não tivemos "marasmo" nenhum não é São Pedro/AA?

25.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Out 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui existiram 3 períodos de chuva forte, onde posso arriscar que ambos com cerca de 15 mm: Cerca das 22H30 de ontem, e pelas 04H00 e 09H45 de hoje.

Nas duas primeiras existiu trovoada fraca e dispersa.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 18:26)

Com o tempo a acalmar, volta a calmaria de posts...
Bom, por aqui tudo na mesma, céu com abertas, o sol a brilhar quase todo o dia, e a máxima a cifrar-se nos 25.1ºC.
De momento, 22.4ºC, 81%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2009 às 18:35)

aqui na encarnação sigo com 22.3º. vento moderado e ceu muito nublado por cumulus.
durante o dia, infelizmente pouco ou nada choveu..a estrada ta quase seca...


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2009 às 18:38)

Aqui chuva apenas de madrugada e muito pouca apenas rendeu no meu penico 1,1mm...

Agora já bati a mínima e tenho 22,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado, o céu está nublado com abertas, vento a imagem de Satélite deverá aumentar de nebulosidade nas próximas horas e poderá ocorrer algum aguaceiro mas muito localizado na zona da grande Lisboa


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 16:50, aguaceiro esse que foi moderado.
Sigo com 23ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 19:08)

Aproxima-se qualquer coisa já avisto vários relâmpagos na zona de Lisboa e o Vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2009 às 19:12)

Olá

A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos 25.0ºC
Durante toda a manhã e tarde não ocorreram quaisquer precipitações, tendo apenas ocorrido de madrugada.

Sigo com 23.7ºC e céu muito nublado, pode ser que ainda venha algum aguaceiro

A pressão está nos 1014.0 hPa


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2009 às 19:13)

Por aqui agora chove mas no satelite nao da para ver a celula


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Boas, 
A precipitação ontem ficou-se pelos 40,3mm e hoje já vai nos 12,4mm. Pelas 10 horas o céu começou a limpar, mas voltaram a aparecer nuvens pelas 5 horas.
Actualmente céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de 20,7ºC.


----------



## dahon (7 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Boas por Coimbra volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## rfll (7 Out 2009 às 19:21)

boas. começa agora a chover também para os lados da venda nova, Amadora.vêm ai mais alguma coisa?


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 19:28)

rfll disse:


> boas. começa agora a chover também para os lados da venda nova, Amadora.vêm ai mais alguma coisa?



Em Odivelas têm estado a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
Mas anda que acumule.

Para já, céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado de SO e 20,0ºC.
Humidade nos 69%.

A precipitação acumulada mantém-se nos 9,8mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Para os lados de Lisboa, parece que está a querer chover, pois o céu está muito ameaçador...
Por aqui idem... pela primeira vez desde a madrugada, parecem existir reais possibilidades de precipitação...
Venha ela então!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Boas! Trago uma boa e uma má notícia: consegui ligar novamente a estação, mas o pluviómetro não está a funcionar. Oxalá não tenha ido desta para melhor.

Neste momento chove, em Almada:

Temperatura:  	 21.3 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	18.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	86% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	5.0km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	17.2km/h /
Vento: 	SUDESTE 
Pressão: 	1013.8hPa 

Ao longo do dia não choveu vez nenhuma.


----------



## almadaboy20 (7 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Agora há minutos fui de propósito à rua, e vi que algumas nuvens estão a ficar saturadas, se conseguirem ficar mais, pode ser que tenhamos uma boa trovoada. Por acaso os raios às vezes caem perto da minha casa,pois está situada a cerca de 100 ou 200 metros do pára-raios.


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 19:33)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui idem... pela primeira vez desde a madrugada, parecem existir reais possibilidades de precipitação...
> Venha ela então!!



Será que ainda chove mais hoje?


----------



## almadaboy20 (7 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Ainda não me esqueço do dia 09 de Setembro, grande madrugada.Com cada faísca,mesmo de pregar cagaços. Tenho alguns videos mas tenho receio da qualidade dos videos.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 19:42)

Eis que chove fraco. A tarde foi marcada por céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos.

Temperatura actual de 20,3ºC e vento moderado de SSO (202º), nos 17,6 km/h.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2009 às 19:57)

avisto uma "bigorna" a Sul.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 20:02)

Boa noite
Céu muito nublado, 21.2ºC, 13mm hoje.
Vejo que ainda continuam com esperança de uma segunda ronda


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 20:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Para os lados de Lisboa, parece que está a querer chover, pois o céu está muito ameaçador...
> Por aqui idem... pela primeira vez desde a madrugada, parecem existir reais possibilidades de precipitação...
> Venha ela então!!



Se foi o que eu percebi, estás a querer dizer que vem ai muita chuva durante a noite, confirma-me


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Acumulados hoje já 15,1mm.
Actualmente chove fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Chuva forte neste momento!

Tenho *28,7mm* acumulados!


----------



## belem (7 Out 2009 às 20:11)

Gilmet disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento!
> 
> Tenho *28,7mm* acumulados!



A serra agora finalmente respira!!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 20:11)

andres disse:


> Se foi o que eu percebi, estás a querer dizer que vem ai muita chuva durante a noite, confirma-me



Eu não posso confirmar se vem chuva ou não...
O que posso confirmar é que do lado do oceano, se aproxima uma célula com aspecto ameaçador, mas até ver, nem pingou...
21.4ºC, 86%HR.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Chuva forte agora


----------



## DRC (7 Out 2009 às 20:15)

andres disse:


> Se foi o que eu percebi, estás a querer dizer que vem ai muita chuva durante a noite, confirma-me



Choveu muito forte agora aqui, mas são já os últimos cartuchos desta "Isabel", a partir de agora a possibilidade de aguaceiros torna-se cada vez mais diminuta.


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Chove moderadamente agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 20:19)

mr. phillip disse:


> Eu não posso confirmar se vem chuva ou não...
> O que posso confirmar é que do lado do oceano, se aproxima uma célula com aspecto ameaçador, mas até ver, nem pingou...
> 21.4ºC, 86%HR.



É esta?


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 20:20)

Agora já não chove, 15,4mm acumulados hoje.
Extremos de hoje (até agora):
17,7ºC/24,1ºC.


----------



## snowstorm (7 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Vila Franca de Xira


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 20:31)

A chuva abrandou. Fiquei com *29,7mm* acumulados.

De momento, 20,0ºC e vento fraco de S (180º).


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 20:32)

Chove fraco agora. Calma que a Isabel ainda não acabou.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Aqui agora chove de forma mais fraca, sigo com 22,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Acumulados desde as 0h apenas 5,8 mm e agora não chove.


----------



## Henrique (7 Out 2009 às 20:39)

Estou no Monte da Caparica. Cai agora um valente aguaceiro. 

Abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 20:56)

Começa agora a chover um pouco mais


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 21:03)

almadaboy20 disse:


> Ainda não me esqueço do dia 09 de Setembro, grande madrugada.Com cada faísca,mesmo de pregar cagaços. Tenho alguns videos mas tenho receio da qualidade dos videos.




Não tens que ter receio de nada Se tens fotos e quiseres podes colocar aqui no forum


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Mais um aguaceiro, 16,1mm acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 21:26)

Em alguns minutos cheguei aos 8,0 mm acumulados. Melhor agora.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO e 20,8 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 21:28)

Voçes apanham tudo...e eu nada
Sigo com 21,3º e céu encoberto


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Aqui na última hora têm estado a cair aguaceiros moderados.
Vou com 15,7mm desde as 0h. Dos quais 5mm ocorreram na última hora.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Actualmente vento fraco, céu muito nublado e 19,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco por aqui... Nem registou nada no penico...
Pode ser que ainda venha mais qualquer coisa, mas isto são mesmo os restinhos da Isabel...
20ºC, 90%HR.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Chove moderadamente aqui e o Vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Aguaceiro muito intenso neste momento na Nazaré.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 21:46)

Chove com alguma intensidade aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 21:47)

Eu aqui
Nã....Seco
Céu encoberto


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 21:48)

A noite está mais interessante que ontem à mesma hora, vento e chuva moderada por aqui:

Temperatura:  	 20.2 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	18.7 °C 	
Humidade: 	91% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	8.2km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	13.2km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1014.1hPa


----------



## Madragoa (7 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Boa noite,afinal a `Isabel`não se esqueceu da gente,veio foi mais tarde...


Temperatura actual 20,0c
Humidade 97%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013mb
Vento vai fraco (até aos 10 km/h),de S/SO
Céu muito nublado,e neste momento cai um aguaçeiro moderado ,chove bem

Ora bem...a ´Isabel´,chegou aqui (a sério...),por volta das 2 horas da manha,e partiu ai por volta das 4h30m /5horas..e deixou 6.8mm,não foi mau,mas houve sitios não muito longe daqui que no minimo choveu o dobro...,´´mas a cavalo dado não se olha aos dentes´´´,por isso mais vale pouco do que nada 

Quanto a trovoada,houve ...mas penso que foi bem mais forte,exemplos:na Margem Sul,e na Linha de Sintra

O vento aqui,não foi nada de especial....


Cumprimentos....


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 21:55)

Está a chover moderado. Mais um milímetro. 

Acumulado desde as 0 horas: 38,1 mm.

Milímetro a milímetro, vai lavando o penico...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 21:57)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A noite está mais interessante que ontem à mesma hora, vento e chuva moderada por aqui:
> 
> Temperatura:  	 20.2 °C
> Ponto orvalho: 	18.7 °C
> ...



Pois, vocês tem muita sorte, eu aqui tou a seco!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Por aqui agora chuvisco fraco...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Lightning disse:


> Está a chover moderado. Mais um milímetro.
> 
> Acumulado desde as 0 horas: 38,1 mm.
> 
> Milímetro a milímetro, vai lavando o penico...



Exacto, mais 1.3mm no penico...
O meu total diário é que é bem mais modesto: 12.8mm

Agora cai uma chuva fraca...
Temperatura nos 20.6ºC, 91%HR.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 22:10)

Aquela mancha é muito interessante...


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 22:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Exacto, mais 1.3mm no penico...



1,3 mm? Como conseguiste registar isso se a resolução dos nossos pluviómetros é de 1,0 - 1,1 mm?


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Parou de chover...
Por aqui me fico por hoje, num dia marcado então pela forte chuvada que caiu entre as 4h18 e 5h01 da manhã.

Extremos do dia:

20.2ºC (ainda pode ser batida)
25.1ºC
Precipitação: 12.8mm


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Avistam-se clarões a NE!

Temperatura nos 19,6ºC e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Lightning disse:


> 1,3 mm? Como conseguiste registar isso se a resolução dos nossos pluviómetros é de 1,0 - 1,1 mm?



Não sei, é o que a consola me diz...  A resolução mínima é de 1mm, mas geralmente depois apresenta casas decimais...
Enfim, modernices...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 22:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Aquela mancha é muito interessante...



Consigo ver os clarões dessa célula que está no Ribatejo!
Parece muito activa!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 22:23)

Finalmente começa a chover com intensidade moderada


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Agora está um pouco pior 







Será que houve mais algum evento extremo?


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Lightning disse:


> Agora está um pouco pior
> 
> 
> 
> ...






De certeza que se está a passar algo que no mínimo é chuva!


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Consigo avistar clarões a NE, vindos da respectiva célula, célula interessante até.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 22:28)

thunderboy disse:


> De certeza que se está a passar algo que no mínimo é chuva!



Pois, mas será outro tornado?


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 22:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, mas será outro tornado?



Esperemos que não


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 22:30)

Daqui de Almada também a consigo ver. Mas por cima de mim, nuvens baixas apenas. Até a Lua e algumas estrelas já se conseguem ver.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 22:31)

alguém consegue identificar a zona que tem a mancha vermelha??


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Chuva moderada que se intensifica progressivamente


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Como é que te deixaste enganar essa maneira ?



Boa noite Daniel nem sei bem ainda devia estar meio adorminhado: precipitei-me a dar a noticia sem ter mais informaçao para a proxima vou ter mais cuidado

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:24.9ºC 14:27
TEMP MIN: 19.5ºC 22:25 
RAJADA MAX:43.7 km/h 03:10

Temp actual 19.5ºC 22:25 
Pressão: 1014.5Hpa 22:25 
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 22:25 
Escala de Beaufort : 0 
Direcção do Vento:w 
Temperatura do vento: 19.5ºC 22:25 
Humidade Relativa:90% 22:25 
Chuva Precipitação ultima hora : 0.2 mm 22:25 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00horas : 12.7mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento Céu nublado por vezes chuvisca a temperatura desce a minima foi batida neste momento

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 22:32)

*22:00*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 22:36)

Espectacular festival de relâmpagos a norte do couço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Pelas 21h caiu um aguaceiro forte que rendeu 2 mm em alguns minutos.

Assim tenho 9,0 mm desde as 0h e já não espero muito mais.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Até daqui consigo ver o aparato eléctrico.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 22:38)

Daqui já não se vê nada, mas enquanto se viu foi interessante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 22:39)

Brunomc disse:


> alguém consegue identificar a zona que tem a mancha vermelha??



É o Cartaxo, zona de Pontével, assim de cabeça.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 22:40)

Brunomc disse:


> alguém consegue identificar a zona que tem a mancha vermelha??







Arrisco dizer que será algures por Marinhais


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 22:41)

> É o Cartaxo, zona de Pontével, assim de cabeça.



obrigado pela informação Daniel  



> Arrisco dizer que será algures por Marinhais



sim também pode ser


----------



## rufer (7 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Espectacular festival de relâmpagos a norte do couço



Na Bemposta que fica a norte do couço os relâmpagos estão para sul o que significa que essa célula deve estar para os lados de ponte de sor, Montargil.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 22:44)

Kraliv disse:


> Arrisco dizer que será algures por Marinhais



Sim, as zonas de Marinhais e Salvaterra também apanham em cheio com ela.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2009 às 22:45)

Chuva forte...


----------



## under (7 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Vince disse:


> *22:00*



onde posso visualizar o mapa da esquerda?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 22:50)

rufer disse:


> Na Bemposta que fica a norte do couço os relâmpagos estão para sul o que significa que essa célula deve estar para os lados de ponte de sor, Montargil.



Pois tudo indica que seja para esses lados, mas o que se vem é muito bonito


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Bem... 

Vamos lá ver qual delas ganha


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 22:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Bem...
> 
> Vamos lá ver qual delas ganha



Algo engraçado, ambas bem activas, mas uma é Portuguesa e a outra Espanhola


----------



## ferreirinha47 (7 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Kraliv disse:


> Bem...
> 
> Vamos lá ver qual delas ganha



Parece-me pela deslocação, que ja esta a atingir a zona de tomar e abrantes? alguém pode confirmar


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2009 às 23:02)

Boas

Por Abrantes já não chove e também não foi muito.

Estão 19.2ºC


----------



## rufer (7 Out 2009 às 23:02)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Parece-me pela deslocação, que ja esta a atingir a zona de tomar e abrantes? alguém pode confirmar



Eu não estou em Abrantes, mas falei agora mesmo para casa e apenas se viam relâmpagos para sul.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 23:05)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Parece-me pela deslocação, que ja esta a atingir a zona de tomar e abrantes? alguém pode confirmar


Ainda está muito a sul para chegar a Abrantes então a Tomar nem se fala.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 23:08)

Bem por aqui o festival já acabou, mas foi bom ver estes relâmpagos todos, até amanhã


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Ás 20 e 30,chuva moderada no campo grande.E ás 21 e 30 também moderada na baixa-chiado.Nada de trovoadas.


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado aqui agora, acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 23:32)

Chuva fraca e 9,2 mm acumulados até agora.

O vento já rodou de Sul para OSO e a pressão vai subindo.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 23:33)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *47,2 km/h* de SSO (202º)

Precipitação: *29,7mm*

---

Vento nulo e céu muito nublado. 19,3ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 23:44)

formou-se uma célula a SW de Setubal


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 23:50)

boa noite_ 

Foi um dia com franca melhoria verificada até quase ao final da tarde, a qual deu lugar a alguns aguaceiros fracos, isolados e breves apesar da aparência cinza escura dos cumulus. 

Ainda há pouco por cerca de uma meia hora, caiu um aguaceiro bem forte e que me fez pensar sobre o que é que se estaria a cozinhar por aqui na zona!

A temperatura mínima ainda está em queda o que até às 00H00 a alteração se pode manter.

Valores actuais: 19.4ºC / 87% hr


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 23:52)

Hoje fico por aqui.

Dia marcado por precipitação forte a muito forte e inundações. Total acumulado de 38,1 mm.

Destaque para o elevado rain rate que foi registado, entre 81,6 e 114 milímetros por hora. Durante cerca de mais ou menos uma hora, o rain rate manteve-se sempre perto dos 70 milímetros por hora.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Minima batida as 23:59 19.1ºc neste momento o ceu continua nublado esta a chuviscar


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Ora então, os valores extremos de 07-Out. por aqui verificados são:

*Máximos:* 24.8ºC / 91% hr

*mínimos:* 19.4ºC / 65% hr


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2009 às 00:07)

Brunomc disse:


> formou-se uma célula a SW de Setubal



 Estou de olho nela


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 00:10)

> Estou de olho nela



não vai dar em nada..também não ia passar por aqui nem por ai


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Não vi nada dessa célula...aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu mais 1,0mm o que faz um total do dia 7 de 2,1mm acumulados.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 00:21)

> Não vi nada dessa célula...aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu mais 1,0mm o que faz um total do dia 7 de 2,1mm acumulados.



formou-se uma pequena celula na serra da arrabida..

se calhar foi a que acabou de passar ai


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2009 às 00:36)

Por aqui muitas nuvens, vento fraco e 18ºC.
A humidade está nos 91%.

*
Extremos do dia 7 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 18,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC
Precipitação: 15,7mm

O total de precipitação acumulado nos últimos 3 dias, é de 30,5mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 01:23)

Está uma noite muito calma com vento fraco de Oeste o qual arrasta consigo alguma nebulosidade mais ou menos compacta composta essencialmente por cumulus fractos, mas com abertas.

Sem grande alteração: 19.4ºC / 88% hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2009 às 01:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.9ºC

Máx - 22.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 79% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 12.6 mm rain rate máximo de 128.0 mm/hr.

Dia marcado por muito nevoeiro céu muito nublado trovoadas, vento e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 02:01)

Um forte aguaceiro cai neste momento por aqui!


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 02:54)

De momento não chove e o céu agora está menos nublado.
Nota-se sobretudo uma descida da temperatura apesar de não ser acentuada.

Despeço-me com os valores: 18.6ºC / 86% hr.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 07:25)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *17,1ºC*, numa madrugada de céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto.

Não detectei queda de precipitação, mas pode ter havido.

Actualmente tenho 17,5ºC.

O vento é nulo.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2009 às 07:30)

Boas , por aqui uma temperatura de 15.4, céu muito nublado e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2mm


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2009 às 08:26)

Os aguaceiros pós 00H ainda renderam 1,2 mm de precipitação.

Mínima de 15,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 18.0ºC.
Por agora estão 19.4ºC e está uma ligeira neblina no ar.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2009 às 09:06)

Boas....
Sigo com 19,4º e 88% de Humidade
Ontem deitei-me ás 23:00 e fui surpreendido por dois fortes aguaceiros, um ás 23:05 e outro ás 23:30, talvez fosse o mesmo...
Para hoje
Nada...Não prevejo nada, a nao ser um chuvisco pequeno


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, o sol vai ainda espreitando raramente.

A noite foi de aguaceiros, que por vezes foram fortes. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2009 às 09:44)

O céu aqui está negro
Chuvisca...


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2009 às 10:00)

Depois de mais um aguaceiro moderado o céu começou a limpar. Últimos cartuchos queimados.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia!
Ontem, depois de ter ido visitar Vale de Lençois, ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro antes da meia noite que rendeu mais 1mm... Total de ontem foi de 13.8mm, resultado final...
Esta noite ainda terão caído uns pingos, mas poucos, pois nem registou e na rua segue quase tudo seco...
Mínima de 17.9ºC (fim às noites tropicais)...
Temperatura nos 21.2ºC, 85%HR, 1019hpa.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia!

Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.5ºC, tendo já ocorrido um aguaceiro pelas 9:00

Sigo com 20.5ºC e céu  nublado com abertas.


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2009 às 12:02)

bons dias
ás 8.04, 19.0º vento fraco a moderado de WNW e ceu parcialmente nublado por cirrus dispersos e cumulus, especialmente a norte e noroeste


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 12:22)

Eis que esta manhã acumulei mais *1,1mm*.

De momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e a temperatura é de 21,5ºC.

Humidade nos 61%, vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º) e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 12:58)

bom dia! 

Levantei-me ás "501" e não notei que tivesse chovido pelo menos durante esta manhã, acho que o cenário está belamente preenchido pelo contraste entre o céu de um azul intenso e alguns Cumulus fractus e também congestus que deambulam por aqui ao sabor do vento fraco vindo de Oeste.

Valores do momento: 23.7ºC / 50% hr.


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2009 às 13:20)

Boas tardes, por aqui Céu parcialmente nublado na sua maioria por Cumulos e o Vento fraco de Noroeste, temperatura nos 24,2ºC e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2009 às 13:28)

Boas tardes, eis que já se aproxima o tempo de Verão, por aqui sigo com 22,5ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2009 às 13:46)

O céu segue pintalgado de cumulus, e a temperatura está agradável...
Sigo com 24.8ºC, 62%HR, 1019hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2009 às 16:50)

Extremos de hoje:

*27.1 °C (14:54)*
*15.8 °C (06:42)*

1,2 mm de precipitação


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2009 às 16:55)

A mínima foi de 15,5ºC e acumulei 0,2mm.
Actualmente 21,8ºC.


----------



## Kispo (8 Out 2009 às 16:59)

boas!

de manhã ainda choveu um pouco, mas agora o céu está praticamente limpo.

Sigo com: 22.3ºC, 61%HR e 1018mb


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Out 2009 às 17:02)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 21.4ºC e com céu praticamente limpo.

A pressão é de 1017.8 hPa


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2009 às 17:28)

A máxima foi de 22,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Temperatura máxima de *22,7ºC* pelas 13:35.

Actualmente sigo com 21,1ºC, humidade nos 68% e vento moderado de N (360º).

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2009 às 19:22)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

T.Máxima: 26.4ºC

T.Minima: 18.0ºC


----------



## Madragoa (8 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com...

Temperatura actual 20.2c
Humidade 68%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1017mb (agora é só subir...)
Vento fraco a moderado de O/NO

O dia começou algo nublado,com alguns aguaceiros,de manha...a tarde tanbem houve alguns cumulus (bastante bonitos ),mas já sem aguaceiros,e agora para o fim de tarde,inicio de noite...tornou se pouco nublado a limpo 

Está um inicio de noite fresquinho...,talvez se note mais devido ao vento... 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Out 2009 às 19:43)

A temperatura máxima foi de 22.9ºC

Sigo com 18.8ºC


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2009 às 19:45)

boas noites
sigo com 20.0º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de norte


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Temperatura nos 18,1ºC, com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NO (315º).

Humidade a 81%.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 20:07)

boa noite... 

Aí está uma mudança de padrão aguardada pelo vento de NW, não só pela quase ausência de nebulosidade bem como pela já notada descida da temperatura por esta hora comparada com os dias anteriores.

Valores actuais: 18.4ºC / 78% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2009 às 20:44)

Dia muito agradável, com máxima na casa dos 26 ºC mas com grande parte da tarde abaixo dos 25 ºC.

Agora uns agradáveis 19,1 ºC e 77 % de humidade relativa.

Não acumulei precipitação.

Já sabe bem...


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2009 às 21:18)

E pronto,dia mais quentinho e maior parte do dia com sol.Achei piada ontem estar na rua e ouvir uma senhora-" Finalmente chegou o Outono.Já estava farta de calor" 
Ui,ui na próxima semana vai tudo de casacos,com dias de 30 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 21:51)

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com maior incidência de neblusidade a NO.

Temperatura nos 17,7ºC, e vento fraco.

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Boas

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu 1,1mm para fechar as contas destes dias de instabilidade.

Tive uma máxima de 25,4ºC, a rajada máxima foi de apenas 23,4km/h de W

Agora sido com céu limpo o vento é nulo e a temperatura é de 19,7ºC sendo a mínima ate agora do dia...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.1ºC

Máx - 21.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 65% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 0.4 mm

Dia marcado por muitas nuvens que foram desaparecendo ao longo do dia e vento fraco.


----------



## Don Corleone (8 Out 2009 às 23:37)

A estaçao do caramulo estava inactiva certo?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 23:41)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,0ºC* (Ainda pode descer mais)
Temperatura Máxima: *22,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *28,1 km/h* de NO (315º)

---

Actuais 17,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Dia agradável, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Agora está um pouco mais fresco, com 18.8ºC, que é a mínima do dia e 75%HR...

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
24.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, já de Norte.

De momento 18,4 ºC e 78 % de humidade relativa.

A pressão tem subido bastante e já se encontra nos 1019,4 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2009 às 23:58)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:25.3ºC 13:58
TEMP MIN: 16.5ºC 07:32 
RAJADA MAX:22.3 km/h 21:05

Temp actual 17.3ºC 23:55
Pressão: 1018.9Hpa 23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 3.9 km/h 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1 
Direcção do Vento:Nw 
Temperatura do vento: 17.2ºC 23:55
Humidade Relativa:79% 23:55
Chuva Precipitação ultima hora : 0.0 mm 23:55
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00horas : 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2009 às 00:08)

boa noite! 

Após um final de tarde com existência de alguma nebulosidade visível mais a Oeste, apenas observo de momento por aqui um céu limpo com vento fraco predominante de Norte. Uma noite de facto mais fresca!


*Extremos de 08-Out:*

Máximos: 23.9ºC / 90% hr

mínimos: 17.1ºC / 47% hr


Valores actuais: 17.4ºC / 83% hr.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Out 2009 às 00:45)

Sigo com 17.1ºc


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2009 às 02:57)

A madrugada prossegue com Céu limpo, 16,8ºC, Vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão em 1018hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2009 às 08:47)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje foi de 15.2ºC
Por agora estão 16.2ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2009 às 10:14)

bons dias
ás 8.04h estavam 18.4º, vento fraco de norte e ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis e altocumulus dispersos.
nos proximos dias espera-se calor embora as manhas possam ser frescas especialmente em areas depressionarias como o centro da peninsula de setubal, a depressao do sado, etc onde as minimas poderao aproximar-se dos 10º ( hoje a praia da rainha, alcacer do sal, alvalade do sado e aljezur tiveram 10-13º de minima).
as maximas atingirão 26-30 um pouco por todo o lado e ate mesmo no litoral já a partir de amanha ou domingo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Noite mais fresca, com temperatura mínima de *16,2ºC*, esta madrugada.

Neste momento sigo com 19,9ºC, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º), nos 19,8 km/h e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Humidade a 69%.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2009 às 12:01)

bom início de tarde... 

Após uma noite mais fresca com a mínima a atingir os 16.1ºC, o dia amanheceu com muitas nuvens, sobretudo por Cumulus fractus, mas com algumas abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Norte.

Virão para os próximos dias situações de grandes amplitudes térmicas?

Valores actuais: 21.3ºC / 57% hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2009 às 12:08)

Bom dia, mínima de 16ºC, a mais baixa destes dias, sigo com 22ºC, céu muito nublado por Cumulus e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Boa tarde!
Dia de céu nublado com abertas, embora de manhã, as abertas fossem poucas e o céu estivesse bem carregado.
Mínima de 17.2ºC, seguindo agora com 21.8ºC, 54%HR, 1020hpa, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 12:52)

20,6ºC, neste início de tarde ainda com céu muito nublado por Cumulus!

Humidade a 54% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2009 às 14:37)

Boas tardes, dia algo ameno com 22,8ºC, Vento fraco de Nordeste e Pressão em 1019hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 14:58)

Boas,
Mínima de 12,7ºC. Actualmente 21,8ºC, céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:33)

A temperatura actual é de 22,1ºC e aparece um vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Out 2009 às 18:16)

Boa tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

Temperatura mínima: 16.4ºC
Temperatura máxima: 22.5ºC

O dia foi até ao momento foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado de manhã e à tarde céu parcialmente nublado e nuvens altas.

Sigo com 20.1ºC
Pressão: 1020.4hPa


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 19:20)

N_Fig disse:


> A temperatura actual é de 22,1ºC e aparece um vento fraco.



A máxima acabou por ser mesmo de 22,1ºC. Actualmente vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo, 18,6ºC e humidade a 70%.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2009 às 19:28)

..., boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana! 

Por aqui (work) esteve uma tarde de céu pouco nublado, composto por Cirrostratus fibratus e Cumulus fractus; por agora, só mesmo os primeiros marcam presença. 
O vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco vindo de NW.

A temperatura actual ronda os cerca de 19ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Temperatura máxima de *22,3ºC* pelas 14:28.

Neste momento sigo já com 17,7ºC, e o céu apresenta bastantes Cirrus, e alguns Cumulus.

Humidade nos 75% e vento fraco de NNO (338º), a 3,8 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 20:24)

Aqui e agora 17,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 62%.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Neste momento 16,3ºC e humidade a 72%.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 16,4ºC e a máxima de 23,6ºC

A rajada máxima não foi alem dos 28,8km/h de NW

Agora céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é de 18,4ºC fresquinho já de noite mas de dia upa upa


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 21:30)

A neblusidade é cada vez menos.

Está _frio_ ! *16,5ºC* neste momento, com vento fraco de N (360º).

Sabe bem sentir este fresco na pele!


----------



## Madragoa (9 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite...

Sigo com...

Temperatura actual 17,1c
Humidade nos 77%
Vento fraco de NO
Pressão atmosférica nos 1020mb

O dia aqui começou com céu muito nublado,vindo a tornar se pouco nublado com o decorrer da tarde

Está uma noite ainda mais fresquinha,do que a noite de ontem!,pelo menos a esta hora


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.1ºC

T.Minima: 15.2ºC


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Boas , por aqui o céu esteve todo dia muito nublado , por aqui temperatura actual de16.4


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Sigo com 15ºC, a algum tempo que não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.5ºC

Máx - 21.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 56% e máxima 93%

Dia marcado por algumas nuvens e algum vento de norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Dia agradável pelo lado oriental, com vento fraco de Norte.

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus, 17,3 ºC e 81 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão já nos 1021,5 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Out 2009 às 00:37)

Segue fresca a noite, para desenjoar desta amenidade nocturna dos últimos meses... hoje é dia de mínima do mês até agora, parece-me...
Quanto a valores sigo com 17.9ºC, 80%HR, 1021hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
24.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 01:06)

mais uma vez boa noite! 

Já em casa, a noite por aqui decorre fresca sobretudo devido ao vento que se faz sentir fraco a moderado vindo de Norte.
O céu Apresenta-se praticamente limpo, apenas se observam alguns Cirrus e também alguns Fractus mais a Oeste.


*Extremos de 09-Out:*

Máximos: 23.5ºC / 87% hr

mínimos: 16.1ºC / 42% hr


Valores actuais: 16.7ºC / 80% hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2009 às 01:30)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temp: Max:* *22,8ºC* / *Min:* *18,7ºC*


Sigo com céu limpo e vento inexistente.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 02:06)

E a amplitude intensifica-se cada vez mais à medida que a noite avança! 

Despeço-me com 16.5ºC / 82% hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 13.0ºC.
Agora estão 14.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de hoje de *15,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 19,5ºC, e o céu apresenta bastantes Cumulus.

Humidade nos 63% e pressão a 1023 hPa. Vento moderado de NNE (22º).


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Out 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia!
Noite mais fresca, mas não refrescou tanto como estaria à espera... Mínima do mês, com 17ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, 20.2ºC, 68%HR, 10121hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 11:12)

bom dia! 

Por aqui um sol radioso com céu limpo e vento geralmente fraco de NE o qual contribui para uma sensação de secura!

15.6ºC foi a mínima atingida esta madrugada e até ao deitar notava-se já uma frescura típica de Outono.

Valores do momento: 23.2ºC / 46% hr.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou nos 15,8ºC 

Agora céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura actual é de 19,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2009 às 11:49)

Actuais 21,9ºC, com céu limpo.

Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º) e humidade nos 52%.


----------



## meteo (10 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Que dia quente já hoje. Vento fraco e céu completamente limpo.Se hoje está assim,amanha imagino,dia 11 de Agosto,perdão,11 de Outubro.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2009 às 13:25)

Boas...
Que calor que já está...
Sigo com 26,4º e 43% de Humidade.
Para hoje prevejo céu limpo, com poucas nuvens e acho que poderá existir a possibilidade de nevoeiro durante a noite...

Já tenho as minhas 150 mensagens!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2009 às 13:57)

Sigo com 26,7º


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2009 às 14:21)

Bom dia, por aqui sigo com 22,5ºC após uma mínima de 14,7ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2009 às 15:18)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 23,1ºC.
Continuação de céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Out 2009 às 15:38)

Um dia magnífico é o que está...
Temperatura nos 25.2ºC, 48%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2009 às 16:41)

Boas tardes, dia agradável por aqui com Céu limpo, 26,5ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1018hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!  

Mesmo em serviço não deixa de ser fim-de-semana e não diferente de outros registos, o céu por aqui também está limpo com o vento a soprar de modo geral fraco de W/NW.

Não é inédita esta temperatura que se verifica no momento, em épocas homólogas já tem surgido isto, agora veremos por quanto tempo será e aí poderá fazer toda a diferença!

O meu fiozinho de mercúrio de "serviço" aponta neste momento para os 25ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Extremos de hoje:
12,6ºC/24,7ºC.
Actualmente 21,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 18:56)

_Neste momento, 2 diferenças se notam:_

Um aumento da intensidade do vento, de fraco para moderado, permanecendo de W/NW e uma descida da temperatura que vai sendo gradual, provavelmente atingindo mínimos semelhantes á noite anterior. 
Agora pelos 23ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Nota-se agora um aumento do vento, neste momento encontra-se moderado com algumas rajadas de vez a vez e também um aumento de nebulosidade a Oeste, sigo com 19,8ºC após uma máxima de 23,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Actuais 18,7ºC, 82% de humidade, e vento moderado de NNO (338º), nos 24,8 km/h.

Pressão a 1021 hPa. Os Fractus restringem-se à Serra.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 21:43)

boa noite!

O céu continua limpo e o vento pelos vistos veio para nos fazer companhia esta noite, permanece fraco a moderado de N/NW.

Para já fico por aqui, altura em que o mercúrio do termómetro marca neste momento 20ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.1ºC

Máx - 25.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 53% e máxima 89%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.


----------



## Madragoa (11 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite

Sigo com..

Temperatura actual 19,3c
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1019mb
Céu limpo
Vento actualmente fraco de NO,mas durante o dia,e inicio de noite...houve certas vezes que soprou moderado


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 00:32)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *25,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *35,2 km/h* de N (360º)

---

Actuais 18,1ºC e bastantes Fractus na faixa Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2009 às 00:35)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de ONO.

De momento 20,3 ºC e a humidade relativa já nos 80 %.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 01:06)

Olá de novo! 

Ao chegar a casa, verifiquei que o vento não só se desloca com menor intensidade, como não apresenta direcção definida.
O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo, apenas se observam alguns Fractus dispersos que tão rápido surgem como desaparecem!
Uma noite um pouco mais agradável do que ontem...


*Extremos de 10-Out:*

Máximos: 26.5ºC / 84% hr

mínimos: 15.6ºC / 39% hr


Valores actuais: 19.0ºC / 83% hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 01:16)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 23,4ºC / Mín: 14,3ºC*


Sigo com 17,6ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 02:03)

Despeço-me com 17,9ºC e bastantes Fractus na faixa Oeste.

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *16,7ºC*, nesta noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Actualmente sigo já com 24,8ºC, humidade nos 46% e pressão a 1021 hPa.

Vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2009 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém dia 10 de Outubro de 2009:

T.Máxima: 27.2ºC

T.Minima: 13.0ºC.

Hoje a Minima foi de 16.1ºC.
Por agora estão 26.8ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2009 às 12:05)

Boas...
Hoje estou a reportar do Barreiro 
Sigo com 27,1º e 54% de Humidade...
Para hoje espero Sol, calor, e .............................dias de Agosto


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2009 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima desta noite 18,5ºC uma bela noite 

Agora sigo com o céu limpo com o vento a soprar fraco quase nulo mesmo e a temperatura é de 23,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2009 às 12:54)

Céu limpo e calor na Grande Lisboa, Viva o Verão e a seca


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, céu limpo, vento fraco de este, 27,1ºC e 40% de humidade relativa.

Hoje a mínima foi de 17,8ºC.

---------------------
*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 16,6ºC
Tmáx: 26,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Boa tarde!
Ontem já não deu para vir aqui, mas aqui ficam os extremos do dia 10:

17ºC
26.2ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.1ºC.
Sigo agora com 25.9ºC, 54%HR, 1019hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco...
Enfim, um típico dia de Verão... perdão, Outono...


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 14:21)

Por aqui bastante calor, sigo com 26ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e um dia de Agosto
Mínima de 16,7ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Out 2009 às 14:43)

Que belo dia de verão pessoal!! 
Sigo neste momento com 29,2ºC e 42% RH
Tá bom é para estar na praia


----------



## lsalvador (11 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Por Tomar

33.0 ºC (13:39)
15.2 ºC (07:49)

Humidade de 31%

Dia de verão


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 15:32)

Temperatura actual de *29,6ºC*!

Estaremos em Outubro ou em Junho?

De qualquer forma, o dia de hoje está a ser muito mais agradável que grande parte dos dias de Verão. O ambiente encontra-se _limpo_!

Não há qualquer neblina, e o vento sopra fraco e constante.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2009 às 15:37)

Boas tardes, por aqui um dia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão com 30,5ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1019hpa.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2009 às 15:54)

leiria(cidade)seguia as 13h com uns fantasticos 33.9º


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 16:01)

olá boa tarde... 

Está um típico dia de Verão, sem dúvida, com um céu completamente desprovido de nuvens; aliás, a camada de humidade em altitude certamente é tão reduzida que duvido que os níveis de radiação não estejam elevados, (estarei enganado?) apesar do ângulo dos raios solares já apresentar uma inclinação acentuada.

Por aqui (work) a temperatura ronda os 28ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2009 às 16:45)

Um dia de Verão fora de época...
28.8ºC, 40%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 17:18)

Temperatura máxima de *30,0ºC*!

Actualmente sigo com 27,9ºC, e humidade nos 42%. Esta chegou a atingir os *28%*.

Vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 13,3 km/h.

Pressão a 1019 hPa.

Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2009 às 18:31)

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 29ºC.
De momento, 28.4ºC, 38%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Bom...De volta ao Montijo sigo com 27,1º e 43% de Humidade e céu limpo...
Hoje registei 31,6º.
Agora Previsão de Chuva..................Nada
Já agora visitem o meu site e depois deem a vossa opiniao aqui no Fórum
http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2009 às 19:40)

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco de NNO, com 27,5 ºC de momento e ainda 51 % de humidade relativa.

Um dia quente por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Ainda 22,5ºC, e humidade nos 64%.

O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N (360º).


----------



## ct5iul (11 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:29.7ºC 16:33
TEMP MIN: 18.9ºC 03:12 
RAJADA MAX:28.8 km/h 22:10

Temp actual 25.4ºC 20:40
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa 20:40
Intensidade do Vento: 14.3 km/h 20:40
Escala de Beaufort : 3 
Direcção do Vento:N 
Temperatura do vento: 23.9ºC 20:40
Humidade Relativa:58% 20:40
Chuva Precipitação ultima hora : 0.0 mm 20:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00horas : 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Após uma máxima de 27,8ºC, sigo com 21,6ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, um dia muito agradável, melhor que alguns dias no Verão.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2009 às 21:08)

Desce tranquilamente a temperatura...
Sigo agora com 23.9ºC, 65%HR.


----------



## meteo (11 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Boa noite!
Ou esteve um dia incrivel em zonas normalmente pouco quentes,ou o termómetro do carro estava estragado! Por volta das 13H passei perto de SIntra,e estavam 30 graus..Chegado ao Guincho,a temperatura estava nos 30 graus também.. Um dia quentissimo,e sem vento no Guincho até por volta das 3H..A partir dai algum vento,mas nada de especial,vento fraco a moderado.

Belo dia,melhor que 95% dos dias de Verão no Guincho.

Depois desta semana quente,era bom que viesse a belissima instabilidade,quiçá a aproveitar este muito calor que se encontra na atmosfera.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 21:37)

boa noite...

Ainda por aqui (work), o ar quente timidamente vai atenuando os seus efeitos, no entanto ainda não estou abaixo dos cerca de 25ºC.
Com vento neste momento a deslocar-se de W/NW, ao manter-se, talvez refresque um pouco a noite!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2009 às 21:38)

Vento bastante fraco e céu limpo, ainda 25,1 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Céu limpo, 23.4ºC, 69%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

18.1ºC
29ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Mas que dia hoje, foi um dia de verão em pleno outono, a temperatura máxima foi de 30,4ºC.

T.Minima de hoje: 16.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2009 às 22:36)

Ainda 21,6ºC com vento _fraquinho_ de Norte!

Humidade nos 63%, estagnada.


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Depois de mais um dia de calor

Neste momento ainda 21.8ºC


----------



## Teles (11 Out 2009 às 23:06)

Por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 19.6Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.8ºC

Máx - 29.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 37% e máxima 93%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 23:47)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 27,8ºC / Min: 16,4ºC*


Sigo tropical ainda, 21ºC, nem em muitos dias no Verão tenho temperaturas tropicais a esta hora, vento fraco e céu limpo...
Ai este "Verão" vai bem


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2009 às 00:08)

olá de novo! 

Já em casa mas com vontade de voltar a sair devido à noite fantástica que por aqui se sente! 
O céu como seria de esperar está limpo e sente-se uma leve brisa que se desloca de Norte.


_Extremos de 11-Out:_

*Máximos:* 29.9ºC / 85% hr

*mínimos:* 17.5ºC / 26% hr


Valores actuais: 21.7ºC / 61% hr.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *30,0ºC*

Vento Máximo: *28,1 km/h* de N (360º)

---

De notar um acontecimento interessante esta tarde. A mudança _brusca_ da direcção do vento, de NE para NO, o que influênciou os valores de humidade, temperatura e ponto de orvalho. Em duas actualizações de 40 segundos, a temperatura caiu 1,5ºC, a humidade subiu 12%, e o ponto de orvalho subiu 3,7ºC. A intensidade do vento manteve-se.

Temperatura, Humidade, Ponto de Orvalho







---

Actualmente sigo ainda com 21,8ºC, estagnados. A humidade desceu um pouco, para os 58%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2009 às 00:21)

A temperatura desce lentamente após um dia quente.

De momento ainda 23,8 ºC e pressão bastante estável, a subir muito ligeiramente para os 1018,2 hPa.

Vento muito fraco de Norte e apenas 61 % de humidade relatuva.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2009 às 01:19)

Está um céu com muito boa visibilidade para observar as estrelas, de tão limpo que se encontra!
O vento, praticamente inexistente, agora não tem direcção definida.
Apenas existe uma muito ligeira alteração dos valores verificados há pouco.

Despeço-me com 21.4ºC / 63% hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.9ºC e céu limpo, hoje vai ser mais um dia de verão.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Out 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia, por aqui sigo com 23,4ºC, dia de Verão como há muito não tinha-mos, até cheira a Verão, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu praticaente limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

Atualmente 23,9 ºC e 60 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *21,4ºC*! Manter-se-á até ao final do dia? Registarei uma mínima destas em pleno Outubro?

Actualmente sigo já com 27,2ºC, humidade a 34% e vento fraco de E (90º).

Pressão a 1020 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 10,0ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2009 às 12:00)

Bom dia! 

Continuação de tempo quente que calculo que se irá reflectir num ainda que talvez ligeiro aumento das máximas.
Céu completamente limpo, claro..., e vento muito fraco vindo de E/NE.

A mínima até agora atingida não desceu além dos *19.5ºC* e neste momento, com um ar muito seco e quente, sigo com 29.7ºC e 28% hr.


----------



## Jodamensil (12 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Dia autêntico de verão. Noite agradável. Sigo neste momento com 29,8 ºC e 32% RH.
Nem uma brisa corre. Dia bastante agradável e assim vai ficar por uns dias. Qualquer previsão de chuva é inútil.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 12:55)

29,0ºC, sendo a máxima do dia até ao momento. Certamente subirá mais.

Humidade nos 30%, vento a 7,2 km/h de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

Ponto de orvalho nos 9,6ºC.

---

Pela Arroja, o André relata uma mínima de *21,7ºC*!

Há pouco, por lá, estavam 27,1ºC.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2009 às 14:41)

Boas tardes, mais um dia de Verão com 30,1ºC, Vento nulo e pressão em 1015hpa.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Out 2009 às 14:50)

Por Tomar até ao momento,

Temperaturas-----------------
34.6 ºC (14:35)
11.8 ºC (08:06)

Humidade---------------------
100% (00:00)
25% (14:46)

Vai ser batido ainda os 34,6, quase de certeza.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Out 2009 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!
Dia quente, a fazer-nos esquecer que no calendário já estamos em meados de Outubro...
Mínima tropical, de 20.3ºC, seguindo neste momento com 29.8ºC, 35%HR, 1015hpa.
Vento fraco de leste, céu limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Out 2009 às 17:03)

Extremos de Hoje:

*33.2 °C (15:15)*
*15.7 °C (06:55)*

Palavras para quê, ainda é verão 

Valor máximo para Outubro nos últimos 3 anos.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2009 às 17:06)

E por aqui atingi uns tórridos 33ºC, um dia de pleno Verão digamos assim, Vento nulo e pressão em 1015hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Out 2009 às 17:10)

Foi ultrapassada a barreira dos 30ºC...
Máxima de 30.4ºC.
Presentemente, ainda 30.1ºC. HR nos 34%.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2009 às 17:34)

Boas

Mínima de esta noite em Setúbal de *19,9ºC*

A máxima foi das mais altas do ano com *34,6ºC*

A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de apenas 25,6km/h WNW

Agora sigo com céu limpo o vento fraco e a temperatura actual é de 31,1ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2009 às 17:54)

boas tardes
na encarnação sigo com ceu praticamente limpo ( ha uns cirrus dispersos), vento fraco de NE e 30.7º.
é de destacar as maximas e minimas muito elevadas no litoral oeste, tipicas de dias com fluxo de leste.
com a aproximação de massas de ar polar continental modificado é esperada descida gradual das temperaturas a partir de amanha ou 4f; nos 850hpa espera-se uma queda para valores na ordem dos 10º no decorrer dos proximos dias.
á superficie é possivel a ocorrencia de inversoes mais ou menos acentuadas consoante o local.
quanto ás maximas elas deverão descer para valores normais ou ligeiramente acima da media.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2009 às 19:09)

Extremos de hoje:
14,8ºC/31,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 19:23)

Temperatura máxima de *32,0ºC*!

Agora ainda 25,0ºC!



Humidade nos 40%, vento fraco de N (360º) e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2009 às 19:32)

A esta hora ainda registo 29,1ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2009 às 19:39)

Depois de mais um dia de muito calor com uma máxima de 32.3ºC

Agora ainda 29.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.1ºC e céu limpo.

T.Máxima de hoje: 31.0ºC

T.Minima de hoje: 15.6ºC

Desculpem a minha ignorância mas este calor é normal para a época ou não


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2009 às 19:44)

Máxima de 32,9 ºC.

Um dia de sol e vento fraco de Norte a fazer lembrar o Verão.

Agora ainda 27,9 ºC e vento fraco mas constante de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Boa noite!

Hoje o dia foi muito quente, tendo em conta o mês do ano, estar ao sol no pico do calor era difícil de suportar.

A mínima pela Amadora foi tropical em que o seu valor foi de 20.2ºC

A máxima que obtive foi de 28.5ºC (à sombra e em local virado a Norte) o que influênciou a temperatura que deve ter rondado os 32ºC

De momento sigo com 25.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui sigo com 26,6ºC.
Depois de um dia de autêntico verão.
Humidade nos 36%.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2009 às 20:06)

E ainda estão 28,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2009 às 20:20)

boa noite! 

Aqui pelo local de serviço ainda está um ar muito abafado, a temperatura ronda os cerca de 25ºC; penso que o melhor a extrair de tudo isto é que a humidade está muito baixa, caso contrário seria ainda menos suportável...

O vento apresenta-se de modo geral fraco de NW mas por enquanto nada fresco.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Actualmente 23,4ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 65%.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2009 às 21:20)

*Bem.... eu hoje tive uma Máxima de 32,1º e agora sigo 24,8º, tive tambem cirrus....Chuva agora........Só para o fim de Outubro, e o Calor parece-me que vai ficar até dia 19...*


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Out 2009 às 21:38)

Provavelmente esta noite será uma das mais quentes do ano, pois a esta hora registo ainda uns quentes 26.7ºC...
A HR está nos 37%, e a pressão nos 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

20.3ºC
30.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 22:01)

Que _rica_ noite de Verão! Ainda *23,1ºC* e humidade nos 39%.

Vento a soprar moderado de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1018 hPa.

Pontod e Orvalho nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:28.1ºC 18:01
TEMP MIN: 31.6ºC 15:40
RAJADA MAX:24.4 km/h 21:12

Temp actual 26.2ºC 22:00
Pressão: 1015.8Hpa 22:00
Intensidade do Vento: 18.0 km/h 22:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3 
Direcção do Vento:N 
Temperatura do vento: 24.2ºC 22:00
Humidade Relativa:46% 22:00
Chuva Precipitação ultima hora : 0.0 mm 22:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00horas : 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 22:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Ainda 25,9 ºC e 42 % de humidade relativa.

Dados actuais dignos de uma tarde de inícios de Outubro e não de uma noite.


----------



## meteo (12 Out 2009 às 22:34)

Calor de noite,em meados de Outubro. Está mesmo calor.Então o dia no centro de Lisboa... Deve ter estado por volta dos 33 graus


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Ainda 22,1ºC a esta hora.


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2009 às 22:38)

neste momento sigo com 25.8º, vento fraco de NE e ceu limpo.
mais uma noite tropical...


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Aqui a esta hora sigo com 25,1ºc e vento nulo...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2009 às 22:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 22.5ºC  

Máx - 30.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 32% e máxima 62%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.

No entanto a nortada ainda anda aí


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2009 às 22:57)

Ainda 25.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2009 às 23:07)

F_R disse:


> Ainda 25.0ºC



Estou com 26.1ºC e não pára de subir  o vento vai rodar durante a noite para leste por isso as temperaturas vão disparar


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2009 às 23:10)

É provável que esta seja uma das noites mais quentes do ano, 25ºC por aqui, vento nulo e pressão em 1015hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 26.1ºC e não pára de subir  o vento vai rodar durante a noite para leste por isso as temperaturas vão disparar



O calor aqui do lado oriental chegará aí. Apenas um cheirinho. Mas a mínima, como sempre, aqui atinge-se tarde e deverá descer bem até lá.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 23:10)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a esta hora sigo com 25,1ºc e vento nulo...



Eu este fim de semana estive na zona da  Arrábida. Ora na vertente norte, ora na vertente sul e como já é hábito coisas curiosas acontecem. No domingo eram umas 2 da manhã, quando passei por uma praia virada a sul/sudeste e as condições eram estranhas: um vento morno soprava de diferentes direcções e aquecia a temperatura até a uns metros antes de chegar à praia, sendo que mais junto ao mar as temperaturas eram normais e amenas. A água estava bastante boa, pois estive lá dentro um bom bocado. Encontrei variadas e interessantes formas de bioluminescência marinha.
Em todos os outros locais que visitei, tanto no lado norte como sul, as temperaturas nocturnas nem se aproximavam às daquela zona onde estive.
Penso que o facto de ter um corredor de acesso entre escarpas calcárias fez com que houvesse irradiação de calor durante a noite.
Saí de lá eram 4 da manhã e a temperatura continuava elevada ( certamente não menos de 23ºc). No cimo da Arrábida, viam-se nuvens...
No lado norte, perto da Piedade, desde pouco depois da meia-noite, os carros já tinham orvalho, as temperaturas andavam em cerca de 19ºc-20ºc e não havia vento.
Por isso as diferenças foram bastante notórias.
No domingo, às 21.00 na Lagoa de Albufeira, reparei que na parte mais interior as inversões térmicas são notórias. A temperatura, às 22h não devia exceder muito os 20ºc. Já mais perto do mar, subia um pouco. Hoje na Piedade, durante o dia, estiveram cerca de 35ºc.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Catano  - 23h15


----------



## iceworld (12 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Vim agora da rua e 26º
E esta hein??


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 23:29)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Actualmente sigo com *25,1ºC*, em rápida subida, depois de ter atingido os 22,6ºC!


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite (tropical)

Pois é. Noite tropical em pleno outono. Isto está a pedir uma  
Por aqui, Lisboa, vou com 25,5 ºC e vento fraco com tendência a rodar para leste. De resto:

HR = 42%
PA =1017 hPa (variável, com alguma tendência para pequena descida)


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2009 às 23:54)

E eu em Odivelas sigo com 25,6ºC, e vento fraco de leste, claro está.
Humidade nos 34%.

A mínima de hoje foi de 21,7ºC.

Veremos quanto será a de amanhã.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui sigo com 24,5ºC a subir após ter descido aos 21,7ºC, há quanto tempo não tinha temperaturas destas a esta hora...
Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 00:24)

boa noite!

Céu limpo, vento muito fraco a deslocar-se de N/NE e aqui aos 120m com uma sensação térmica bem agradável... 


_Extremos de 12-Out:_

*Máximos:* 31.2ºC / 63% hr

*mínimos:* 19.5ºC / 24% hr


Valores neste momento: 22.8ºC / 34% hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 01:17)

Se eventualmente a temperatura tenda a subir pela madrugada de acordo com alguns registos, até agora a tendência por aqui é de descida acompanhada de ligeira subida da hr. 

Despeço-me com 21.9ºC / 36% hr.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 07:21)

Mais uma grande _noite de ananases _!


Temperatura mínima de *21,7ºC*, até ao momento, registada há pouco!

Agora sigo com 21,8ºC, humidade nos 38%, vento moderado de ENE (68º), nos 19,1 km/h, e pressão nos 1016 hPa.

Ponto de orvalho nos 6,8ºC

---

De salientar que às 00:00 registava 25,3ºC!


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia

Afinal não é noite tropical, pois a  mínima está-se a atingir agora com uns fresquinhos 19.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2009 às 08:00)

Bom dia.

O sol já acima do horizonte e 21,8 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NNO mas constante e a pressão atmosférica sobe novamente.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2009 às 08:03)

Aqui a inversão não perdoa, tão perto em kms e tão longe em mínima.

Algumas mínimas:

Lisboa(Cais do Sodré) - *22,3ºC*
Queluz - *21,8ºC*
Portela - *21,6ºC*
Cova da Piedade - *21,9ºC*
Amadora - *21,0ºC*
Mira-Sintra - *21,6ºC*

aqui para destoar...

Moita - *14,9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com vento moderado bem desagradável e o céu povoado por nuvens altas. Um dia que será, certamente, de contrastes.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Aqui, e para não fugir à regra, a mínima foi de 21,1ºC.
Já perdi a conta às noites tropicais que ocorreram este ano.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 11:12)

bom dia 

O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo, apenas se observa o que aparentam ser alguns Cirrus fibratus mais a norte.

O vento sopra de um modo geral fraco embora por vezes moderado de E/NE.

A mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos *19.7ºC* (bem semelhante à anterior), contudo a maior diferença verificou-se na hr que não avançou dos *44%*.

Neste momento: 25.5ºC / 30% hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Out 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com 23,6ºC após a subida da temperatura ontem durante uma parte da madrugada, ainda registei 21,6ºC.
Vento fraco de Este com rajadas, céu apenas com um lindo Cirru a passar a norte.


----------



## meteo (13 Out 2009 às 12:03)

Mais um dia de calor incrivel aqui para Oeiras,tendo em conta a altura do ano.
Pena a melhor estação aqui de Oeiras estar sem funcionar nestes dias,a estação MeteoOeiras.Tanto a temperatura estes dias seria interessante de acompanhar(a madrugada de hoje teve quentissima),como aquela madrugada de precipitação forte na grande Lisboa.
Lá fora já está a aquecer bem


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2009 às 13:46)

Boas

Aqui não tive noite tropical fiquei com 19,4ºC...

Agora é que volta a apertar o calor e sigo com céu limpo o vento fraco quase nulo e a temperatura de 31,3ºC


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Grande "Lestada"!
Uma raridade, 30º no Cabo Raso, sempre fresco, ali praticamente enfiado no mar!  




Também o Cabo Carvoeiro vai nuns muito invulgares 28º! E estamos em Outubro!


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2009 às 15:15)

Boas tardes, depois de mais uma noite tropical muito agradável a tarde prossegue com 31,3ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2009 às 15:50)

Boa tarde!
Mais uma mínima tropical, a enésima deste ano... Hoje foi de 20.9ºC.
Por agora sigo com 28.8ºC, 30%Hr, 1013hpa, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2009 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 27.4ºC 17:40
Pressão: 1013.8Hpa 17:40
Intensidade do Vento: 3.9 km/h 17:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1 
Direcção do Vento:S/SE 
Temperatura do vento: 27.4ºC 17:40
Humidade Relativa:43% 17:40
Chuva Precipitação ultima hora : 0.0 mm 17:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00horas : 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 17:40  
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2009 às 17:58)

Extremos de hoje:

*33.0 °C (16:13)*
*14.9 °C (06:02)*

Estas condições sinópticas em Julho ou Agosto deviam ser engraçadas...


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2009 às 18:08)

Hoje a máxima não superou os 30ºC.
29.4ºC foi o valor.
De momento, 26.6ºC, 34%HR.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2009 às 18:15)

Boas

Hoje em Setúbal a mínima foi de *19,4ºC*

A máxima foi de uns incríveis *35,7ºC* 

A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 24,8km/h W agora mesmo

Neste momento registo 29,5ºC e o vento a querer aparecer mais agora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Out 2009 às 18:40)

Ora boa tarde, finalmente consegui arranjar o PC, agora sim está ligado 24 horas por dia todos os dias, sem se ir abaixo.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima 32.4 às 17h03
Mínima 21.9 às 7h38

O dia ficou marcado pelo calor. Ainda que de manhã estivesse algum vento, à tarde praticamente estagnou. Neste momento:

Temperatura:  	 27.4 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	11.3 °C 	
Humidade: 	37% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	3.9km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	7.4km/h 	
Vento: 	OESTE 	
Pressão: 	1014.1hPa


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Depois de uma máxima de 27.3ºC

Agora estão 25.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 19:20)

boa tarde!  

 (_work_) 
Posso estar enganado mas parece que hoje a sensação de calor foi ligeiramente menor!

O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado por "Cirrus Fibratus" e também bonitos "vertebratus" que quanto a estes últimos só agora consegui observar e identificar desde que frequento este espaço!

Sinto que poderão estar talvez uns 26ºC e vento fraco em deslocação de N/NE.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Bom crepúsculo vespertino!

Temperatura máxima de hoje de *31,1ºC*!

Actualmente sigo com 22,2ºC, mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora!

Humidade nos 45%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Extremos de hoje:
13ºC/27,5ºC.

Actualmente ainda 23,6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Hoje segue ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem a esta hora...
Ainda assim, estão 24ºC, 41%HR.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 20:01)

Neste momento vento fraco a moderado, céu pouco nublado, 22,6ºC e humidade a 49%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2009 às 20:23)

Mais um dia quente, mas a descer hoje mais depressa que ontem, com 25,4 ºC de momento.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 20:47)

A temperatura actual é ainda de 20,6ºC.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2009 às 20:54)

boas noites a todos
depois de mais um dias com maximas e minimas no minimo interessantes em todo o pais sigo com 24.8º, vento nulo e ceu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 21:07)

Bato agora, consecutivamente, a temperatura mínima do dia.

Actuais *20,9ºC*, humidade nos 49%, pressão a 1017 hPa, vento fraco de N (360º) e ponto de orvalho nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Out 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui já sigo com 21,1ºC após uma máxima de 30ºC, mais um dia de Verão, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Olá

Hoje o dia foi um pouco menos quente em relação a ontem tendo sido caracterizado com céu limpo.
A mínima mais uma vez foi tropical 20.6ºC tendo sido ligeiramente superior à registada ontem.
A máxima foi de 27.2ºC (à sombra).

Sigo com uns impressionantes 22.9ºC

A pressão é de 1015.8 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2009 às 22:08)

Por aqui ainda 24.1ºC, 42%HR, 1015hpa.
Curiosamente ou não, a temperatura está a subir na última meia hora. Subiu 1,5ºC, e a HR desceu cerca de 8%... Provavelmente pela rotação do vento para leste.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

20.9ºC
29.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 22:09)

A temperatura neste momento é de 16,6ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite

Está tudo sereno, uma serenidade tropical. Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Dados actuais:

Temp = 24,0 ºC
HR = 32%
Pa = 1017 hPa (estável)


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Neste momento 15,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Neste  momento 21.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 23:06)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Actuais 19,9ºC, humidade a 49 e vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:30.9ºC 16:07
TEMP MIN: 21.4ºC 08:15 
RAJADA MAX:24.8 km/h 09:16

Temp actual 23.6ºC 23:10
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa 23:10 
Intensidade do Vento: 13.2 km/h 23:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:N 
Temperatura do vento: 22.3ºC 23:10
Humidade Relativa:38% 23:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 19:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2009 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 21.8ºC

Máx - 30.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Humidade mínima de 27% e máxima 50%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 00:20)

Boa noite! 

Tempo bastante seco com céu a apresentar-se limpo (_que novidade...!_) e mais uma vez com óptimas condições para observação das estrelas e uma suave brisa que se desloca de NE.


_Extremos de 13-Out:_

*Máximos:* 30.1ºC / 44% hr

*mínimos:* 19.7ºC / 20% hr


Valores do momento: 20.6ºC / 23% hr


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Out 2009 às 00:36)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Max: 30,0ºC / Min: 21,3ºC*

Actualmente sigo com 18,8ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2009 às 00:39)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia foi igualmente de verão.
Os extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 21,1ºC
Tmáx: 30,5ºC


Por agora 22,3ºC e apenas 29% de humidade relativa.


----------



## meteo (14 Out 2009 às 00:43)

rozzo disse:


> Grande "Lestada"!
> Uma raridade, 30º no Cabo Raso, sempre fresco, ali praticamente enfiado no mar!
> 
> 
> ...





Já Domingo no Guincho,uma praia normalmente amena estavam 30 graus.Indo para o interior a temperatura estava igual.Ou seja sem qualquer influencia o gigante e poderoso oceano. É realmente fantástico se pensarmos na hipótese deste puzzle atmosférico acontecer em Agosto,chegariamos aos 43 em Setubal? 35 em Setubal,meados de Outubro é incrivel. 

Em Oeiras hoje ás 3 da tarde acima dos 30 estavam de certeza! 
Isto é para se aprender a não falar em fim de Verao quando ele ainda vai a meio( de lá até agora já passaram quase 2 meses)


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Boas

Por aqui noite tranquila com vento fraco e temperatura actual de 19,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 01:04)

meteo disse:


> Já Domingo no Guincho,uma praia normalmente amena estavam 30 graus.Indo para o interior a temperatura estava igual.Ou seja sem qualquer influência o gigante e poderoso oceano.



Eis o poder imbatível das massas de ar de Este que arrastam consigo o ar quente e seco do interior subjugando o oceano à sua passagem! 



meteo disse:


> Isto é para se aprender a não falar em fim de Verão quando ele ainda vai a meio( de lá até agora já passaram quase 2 meses)



Acho que este é talvez o último Verão deste ano porque o anterior decorreu antes da data de inauguração!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 01:28)

Diferença verificada, se bem quer pouco significativa!

Despeço-me com 19.4ºC / 27% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 08:20)

E mesmo depois de uma noite a começar super-tropical, a manhã começa na casa dos 17 ºC. Afinal a noite não foi tropical como estava à espera.

De momento 18,3 ºC e em normal subida após o nascer-do-sol, vento muito fraco a nulo de Norte e 61 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Out 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2009 às 10:23)

bons dias
as 8.11: 18.5º, ceu limpo e vento de NE na encarnação


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Por cá, temperatura mínima de *18,7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 23,8ºC, humidade a 33%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento fraco de ENE (68º).

Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia!
Como estou no trabalho, não tenho dados, nem liguei ainda o meu pc, mas a mínima deve ter rondado os 17.5ºC, pois saí de casa às 6h20 com 18ºC.
O céu segue limpo, com bastante calor na rua...
Aguardam-se dias melhores (entendam-se piores)...


----------



## Lightning (14 Out 2009 às 11:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Como estou no trabalho, não tenho dados, nem liguei ainda o meu pc, mas a mínima deve ter rondado os 17.5ºC



Ora nem mais nem menos. 

Foi exactamente essa a mínima aqui. No entanto espero valores ainda mais baixos para os próximos dias.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 11:40)

Actualmente sigo com 26,1ºC.

O vento é nulo e a humidade encontra-se nos 31%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 12:56)

Temperatura actual nos 27,4ºC, com um valor máximo até ao momento de *28,1ºC*.

O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de Sul!

Humidade nos 31% e pressão a 1017 hPa. Ponto de orvalho nos 8,8ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Out 2009 às 13:26)

Bom dia, neste momento sigo com 27,1ºC, após uma mínima de 18,7ºC.
Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 14:32)

Boa tarde, por aqui um dia tranquilo um pouco mais fresco que ontem com Céu limpo, 26,4 Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1014hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2009 às 15:48)

Hoje segue ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem.
26.2ºC e 39%HR são os valores neste momento.
Mínima de 17.8ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2009 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o calor continua.
Estão de momento 28,8ºC, que corresponde à máxima do dia até ao momento.
A humidade está nos 29%.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 18,8ºC.


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2009 às 17:46)

boas tardes
sigo com 27.5º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2009 às 18:02)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima já foi mais baixa com *15,9ºC*

A máxima também foi mais baixa que nos últimos dias mas mesmo assim foi de *32,0ºC*

A rajada máxima até agora foi apenas de *16,2km/h NE* 

Agora céu limpo mas com ainda alguns cúmulos pequenos que se forram formando a Este, a temperatura actual é de 29,0ºC e o vento é nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Out 2009 às 18:51)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima já não foi tropical, tendo sido de 17.7ºC.

A máxima foi de 25.7ºC.

Sigo com 23.9ºC e céu limpo.
A pressão está nos 1014.5 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 19:39)

boa noite! 

O calor teima em marcar presença e a máxima de hoje atingiu os 29.2ºC. Nestes últimos 3 dias a temperatura tem descido a uma média de 1ºC, por esta ordem amanhã terei uma máxima com cerca de 28ºC? Veremos...

Foi mais um dia de céu limpo, claro..., com vento sobretudo à tarde a soprar fraco de Oeste; de momento o mesmo desloca-se de NW.

Valores actuais: 24.5ºC / 28% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2009 às 19:48)

A máxima hoje foi novamente mais baixa, com 26.9ºC.
De momento, 24ºC, 43%HR.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Extremos de hoje:
8,5ºC/29,4ºC.
Actualmente 22,9ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 52%.


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2009 às 20:19)

sigo com 25.2º vento fraco e ceu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *30,6ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 21,5ºC, humidade a 37% e vento nos 10,1 km/h de NE (45º).

Pressão a 1016 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 6,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.4ºC

T.Minima: 13.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Neste momento 14,9ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 53%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Ainda 24,0 ºC e 40 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica bastante ponderada, nos 1014,4 hPa.

O vento sopra muito fraco a nulo de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2009 às 22:33)

Não corre uma ponta de ar...
Céu limpo, vento nulo, 22.4ºC, 48%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.8ºC
26.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 23:10)

olá de novo! 

Céu limpo, vento quase nulo e sem direcção definida..., isto é-me familiar!
Valha-nos esta monotonia para ter algo em que pensar! 


_Extremos de hoje:_

*Máximos:* 29.2ºC / 46% hr

*mínimos:* 17.2ºC / 23% hr


Valores actuais: 21.9ºC / 30% hr


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Out 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite, extremos de hoje, 14 de Outubro:

Máxima 29.6 °C
Mínima  18.2 °C

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 23.3 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	9.9 °C 	
Humidade: 	43% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	5.6km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	5.6km/h 	
Vento: 	NOR-NORDESTE 
Pressão: 	1014.4hPa 

Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 23:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 19.6ºC

Máx - 28.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 32 km/h

Humidade mínima de 29% e máxima 49%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.

---------------

Hoje andei pela linha de Cascais era só subsidio-dependentes de papo pro ar nas praias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 23:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mín - 19.6ºC
> 
> Máx - 28.9ºC



Por aqui, mínima na casa dos 17 ºC e máxima de 29,4 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Por aqui sigo com 23,1ºC e humidade nos 32%.

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmin: 18,8ºC
Tmáx: 29,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 23:56)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






De realçar a humidade máxima de apenas *41%*!

---

Nese momento sigo ainda com 21,2ºC e 36% de humidade. Vento moderado de NNO (338º).

Pressão nos 1016 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 5,5ºC.


----------



## kikofra (15 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Maximum temperature     = 30.7°C  on day 14 at time 16:25
 Minimum temperature     = 13.1°C on day 14 at time 07:33

 Maximum humidity        = 64% on day 14 at time 23:57
 Minimum humidity        = 21% on day 14 at time 16:27


quase 31 cº em Outubro, tive um amigo que no termómetro do carro registou 35cº


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Out 2009 às 01:49)

meteo disse:


> Já Domingo no Guincho,uma praia normalmente amena estavam 30 graus.Indo para o interior a temperatura estava igual.Ou seja sem qualquer influencia o gigante e poderoso oceano. É realmente fantástico se pensarmos na hipótese deste puzzle atmosférico acontecer em Agosto,chegariamos aos 43 em Setubal? 35 em Setubal,meados de Outubro é incrivel.
> 
> Em Oeiras hoje ás 3 da tarde acima dos 30 estavam de certeza!
> Isto é para se aprender a não falar em fim de Verao quando ele ainda vai a meio( de lá até agora já passaram quase 2 meses)





O sistema de ventos que existe ao longo da nossa costa ocidental, no verão, é devido ao aquecimento intenso do interior da Península ibérica e a disposição das isóbaras faz com que haja circulação sobre o mar desses ventos (a nortada) com frequentes nevoeiros e neblinas. Como agora já não temos o interior da Península fortemente aquecido, a brisa marítima não existe, daí estas temperaturas altas, no outono, em locais que não as têm tão altas de verão.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Out 2009 às 01:54)

Boa noite

Por aqui, Lisboa, nova noite com cariz tropical em meados de Outubro. 

Dados actuais:

Temp = 23,0 ºC
HR = 35%
PA = 1015 hPa (estável)

PS. Hoje à tarde, observei, para os lados do Alentejo, a formação de uma linha de pequenas núvens convectivas. Pode ser que tenhamos aí em breve


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Out 2009 às 07:20)

bom dia! 

(work)
Não foi das noites mais quentes mas também não andou muito longe disso!
Antes de sair verifiquei os primeiros dados e notei que a mínima da madrugada atingida foi de 19.7ºC e um baixissimo valor máximo de hr de 26%.

O vento muito fraco desloca-se de N/NE e o céu está limpo.
O amanhecer denuncia mais calor, sinceramente já começo a saturar de temperaturas tão elevadas...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2009 às 07:26)

Bom dia!

Embora a humidade se tenha mantido em valores baixos, uma ausência de vento fez a temperatura descer mais, hoje.

Até ao momento, a mínima é de *16,7ºC*. É também a temperatura actual.

Humidade a 46%, pressão a 1015 hPa e ponto de orvalho de 5,0ºC.

O céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2009 às 07:39)

Bom dia

Neste momento estão 12.8ºC que é a mínima


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Out 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.9ºC.
Por agora estão 14.7ºC e o céu mais uma vez apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia!

Manhã a convidar o casaco apertado. Vento moderado e  fresco, céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Out 2009 às 09:14)

Refrescou um pouco mais, mas ainda assim uma mínima alta: 17ºC, a igualar a mínima do mês.
De momento, 18,4ºC, 64%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Out 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.4ºC

Sigo com 19.2ºC, com céu limpo e sem vento.
A pressão é de 1015.2 hPa.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2009 às 10:24)

bom dia
manhã mais amena que ontem...19.5º ás 8.06, ceu com alguns contrail´s e vento fraco de NE


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,0ºC.

Por agora 22,0ºC com a humidade nos 37%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de sol, com céu limpo e 24,1 ºC, vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Bom início de tarde! 

Diferente do que pensava ao início da manhã e ainda bem, está consideravelmente mais fresco, mesmo sem dados para apresentar, mas provavelmente estarão uns 25ºC.

O céu está praticamente limpo, apenas resistem alguns Cirrus muito dispersos e um vento de modo geral fraco vindo de N/NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Out 2009 às 13:33)

Hoje o dia está a seguir um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores...
De momento, sigo com 23.6ºC, 39%HR, 1013hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui, está praticamente igual a ontem.
27,3ºC e 27% de humidade relativa.

Alguns cirrus e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2009 às 15:52)

Boas tardes, por aqui o " Verão " mantém-se com Céu pouco nublado, 27,8ºC Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1011hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2009 às 17:14)

A mínima de hoje foi de 9,8ºC. Actualmente 26,2ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Out 2009 às 17:24)

Boa tarde!

Pela Reboleira sigo com 23.8ºC e céu limpo.
Pressão nos 1013.5 hPa (estável)


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2009 às 17:49)

Temperatura máxima de *29,4ºC* pelas 13:05.

Actualmente sigo com 23,7ºC, vento, alternando entre fraco e nulo do quadrante Oeste, e humidade nos 32%.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2009 às 17:57)

Boas

A mínima foi de novo mais alta esta noite com *17,8ºC*

A máxima baixou de novo mas ainda assim foi alta com *30,3ºC*

A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 24,1km/h N...

Agora sigo com 25,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Out 2009 às 18:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.1ºC

T.Minima: 12.9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Out 2009 às 19:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mín: *18.4ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *25.1ºC*

Por agora sigo com 21ºC.
Pressão nos 1014.2 hPa (a subir)


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Out 2009 às 20:17)

joseoliveira disse:


> bom dia!
> 
> (work)
> Não foi das noites mais quentes mas também não andou muito longe disso!
> Antes de sair verifiquei os primeiros dados e notei que a mínima da madrugada atingida foi de 19.7ºC e um baixissimo valor máximo de hr de 26%.



Boa noite! 

Começo por fazer uma rectificação ao valor de hr apontado como máximo esta madrugada até às 05H00, o qual por lapso registei como sendo 26%, o que na realidade foi de facto *36%*. 

O céu esteve geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas compostas essencialmente por Cirrus fibratus.
Não deixou de ser um dia quente atingindo uma máxima de 28.4ºC (novamente -1ºC face ao dia anterior!), talvez pela existência de vento com um ligeiro aumento de intensidade vindo (esta tarde) de Oeste.

O início de noite permanece igual aos anteriores com os valores 20.8ºC / 35% hr.


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Boas por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 10.7 e a máxima de 26.8


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui hoje a máxima chegou aos 29,4ºC (+0.2ºC que ontem).
A mínima foi de 18,8ºC.

Por agora 20,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Out 2009 às 22:45)

Olá mais uma vez... 

O céu mantém-se limpo e uma leve brisa sopra de NE.

_Extremos de hoje:_

*Máximos:* 28.4ºC / 51% hr

*mínimos:* 18:0ºC / 20% hr

Valores actuais: 20.4ºC / 37% hr


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2009 às 23:25)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Actualmente sigo com 18,2ºC e humidade nos 52%.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1015 hPa. Ponto de orvalho de 8,2ºC.


----------



## kikofra (15 Out 2009 às 23:34)

O Sol nasceu às 07:45 e pôs-se às 18:55. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 19ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 31ºC às 3:45 PM e a mínima foi de 12,1ºC às 6:29 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 7:28 AM com 82% e a mínima às 3:45 PM com 20%. A temperatura aparente é de 15,2ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 21,3m/s às 4:37 PM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou -1mb o que geralmente não altera o estado actual.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 19.6ºC

Máx - 27.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 31% e máxima 49%

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Dados actuais:
Temp: 13,2
Pressão: 1015
Hr: 80%.
Uma noite que provavelmente vai ser a mais fria


----------



## meteo (16 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Mín - 19.6ºC
> 
> ...



Se hoje ai teve algum vento de Norte,então terá sempre 
Aqui em Oeiras,sitio menos ventoso que Queluz,mas também ventoso,até as 20 horas o vento médio não passou dos 7km/ hora  Passando pela marginal á tarde,nem passava uma aragem...Ai se fosse fim-de-semana


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Em mais um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e nenhum interesse meteorológico, aqui ficam os extremos do dia:

17ºC
26.2ºC

De momento, 18.9ºC, 64%HR ( bem mais húmido que nos ultimos dias), 1014hpa, céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia!

_(work)_
A pressa como inimiga da minha obrigação   impediu a 1ª colheita de dados de hoje (05H00)!
Notei no entanto um início de manhã mais fresco (talvez uns 17/18ºC ao sair).

Penso que desde aí sem diferenças significativas, nota-se é muito pouca humidade no ar, o que a essa hora também notei.

Céu limpo, pois então! Vento geralmente fraco predominando de NE.
Até logo…


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2009 às 08:52)

joseoliveira disse:


> Penso que desde aí sem diferenças significativas, nota-se é muito pouca humidade no ar, o que a essa hora também notei.



Sem dúvida.

Há pouco tinha 18,9 ºC e uns impressionantes 28 % de humidade relativa tendo em conta as horas e ainda para mais o mês em questão.

Por essa razão, o ponto de orvalho está nos 0 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 11.8ºC.
Por agora estão 14.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2009 às 09:11)

Manhã com céu praticamente limpo... praticamente porque se nota algum fumo no ar proveniente de incêndios.

O vento soprou moderado toda a noite. Agora ausência de vento, numa manhã fresca.


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Mais um dia de céu limpo
A mínima foi de 17.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Por aqui as mínimas não dão sinal de ceder... 18.2ºC... Até fico doente quando leio as mínimas dos nossos amigos de Bragança ou do Aristocrata...
De momento, 19ºC, 34%HR, 1016hpa, céu limpo, vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Grande ventania que por aqui vai!

O vento sopra moderado do quadrante Este, geralmente acima dos 20 km/h, estando nos 36,0 km/h actualmente.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,4ºC*, pouco depois das 00h.

Actualmente sigo com apenas 20,3ºC, humidade nos *24%* e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Ponto de orvalho nos -1,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2009 às 10:56)

Ainda 21,0ºC, com vento constante e moderado. 32,4 km/h neste momento, de ENE (68º).

Humidade nos 24%, pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de oevalho nos -0,4ºC.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2009 às 11:23)

Bons dias, por aqui o dia acordou com Céu limpo, 20,3ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1016hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 11:30)

_(work)_
O céu está completamente limpo; um dia bastante luminoso mas bem mais fresco e neste sentido mais próximo do normal para a época. 

A temperatura ronda os 20ºC com vento geralmente fraco embora por vezes moderado de E/NE. O ar permanece bastante seco e a avaliar por registos já apresentados, a hr deve estar mesmo em baixa!


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2009 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Tal como já alguns membros referiram, aqui a humidade também esteve baixa a noite toda, e o vento moderado.
A temperatura mínima foi de 17,7ºC.

Agora sol e alguns cirrus.
O vento sopra fraco.
A temperatura está nos 25,8ºC e a humidade nos 24%.

--------------------------

A entrada do vento moderado, a fazer disparar a temperatura na praia da Rainha ao início do dia:


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 17:16)

Boa tarde! 

A existência de algumas nuvens altas marcaram o cenário para esta tarde com alguns Cirrus desde "fibratus" a "vertebratus". Algum vento ainda que em deslocação de E/NE penso que contribuiu para atenuar um pouco a subida dos valores da temperatura face ao que talvez fosse na ausência dele, apesar de muito seco, ainda assim, considerado um dia quente sobretudo a partir do final da manhã.

De momento estou com 27.6ºC e 20% hr


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Out 2009 às 17:46)

Boas!

A mínima hoje foi de 17.3ºC

O dia foi caracterizado por uma manhã relativamente fresca em que as temperaturas devem ter rondado os 20/21ºC, pois depois da aula de educação física pouco tinha transpirado ao contrário do habitual quando as temperaturas são mais elevadas.
A tarde tem trazido temperaturas mais altas, mas mais baixas em relação aos dias anteriores, o que indica a mudança do tempo já esperada.

Por agora sigo com 25.2ºC e céu praticamente limpo com apenas algumas nuvens altas.
Pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2009 às 18:13)

ontem avis tinha uns 3%hr as 17-18h
e a hr max foi de uns 28%


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 19:16)

Final de tarde com abrandamento da intensidade do vento, e céu ainda com menos nuvens do que há pouco.

A temperatura parece não estar descer ao ritmo normal à medida que a noite se aproxima pela pouca diferença quanto à máxima obtida, talvez devido ao efeito de estagnação provocado por uma iminente mudança de direcção do vento, que como tem surgido por estes dias, poderá trazer ar ainda quente mas sobretudo seco do interior. Há 1 hora atrás vento de Norte, neste momento rodou, ainda que muito fraco, para Este.

Falta muito para 3ª feira?! 

Neste momento verifico que estão por aqui 24.9ºC mantendo-se os 20% hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Por aqui sigo com 23ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Out 2009 às 19:35)

De momento sigo com 23.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2009 às 19:50)

Temperatura máxima de *28,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 22,9ºC, humidade ainda nos 24%, vento nos 14,0 km/h de NE (45º).

Pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Extremos de hoje:

*30.8 °C (15:26)*
*11.9 °C (04:30)*

Dia marcado pela H.R. muito baixa...


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Sigo com 22.5ºC.
Pressão a 1017 hPa.

Esta noite irei para a Aroeira (fim-de-semana), por isso este relato provavelmente será o último a partir da Reboleira. Futuros relatos deverão ser já na Aroeira.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2009 às 20:58)

Impressionante como a humidade ainda desce! *22%* neste momento!

Temperatura nos 22,5ºC e vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Humidade nos 29%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2009 às 21:31)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco de Norte e 21 % de humidade relativa.

Devido à humidade excepcionalmente baixa para a hora do dia e à existência de vento, o ponto de orvalho está nos -1 ºC.


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2009 às 21:54)

Dados actuais 

22,8ºC
1015 mb
Vento fraco
22% HR 
Ponto de orvalho: 0,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2009 às 21:57)

15% de humidade actualmente he lá


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.6ºC

T.Minima: 11.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2009 às 22:24)

A humidade continua nos 21 % e o ponto de orvalho já nos -2 ºC.


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho uma pergunta...

Passando a citar, da wikipedia:

"O ponto de orvalho é temperatura a partir da qual o vapor d'água contido na porção de ar de um determinado local sofre condensação."

Os meus dados actuais são neste momento:

22,4ºC
22% HR
Ponto de orvalho: -0,3ºC

Ou seja, com esta humidade relativa de 22% era necessário estarem -0,3ºC para que houvesse orvalho por exemplo nas plantas certo?


----------



## belem (16 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A humidade continua nos 21 % e o ponto de orvalho já nos -2 ºC.



loool


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2009 às 22:48)

Lightning disse:


> Ou seja, com esta humidade relativa de 22% era necessário estarem -0,3ºC para que houvesse orvalho por exemplo nas plantas certo?



Sim, aqui vou com ponto de orvalho nos -7ºC   e estou com 21.9ºC, e humidade nos 14%.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho uma pergunta...
> 
> Passando a citar, da wikipedia:
> 
> ...



A minha HR, embora baixa, é bem diferente desses valores... O ponto de orvalho aqui hoje não chegou a valores negativos... O mínimo foi de 2.4ºC.
De momento, sigo com 21.4ºC, 32%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de leste.
Máxima de 26,2ºC, e HR mínima de 23%.
De facto, valores raros de HR, especialmente nesta altura do ano... Lestadas, é o que é...


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Olá

A partir de agora encontro-me a reportar a partir da Aroeira.

Sigo com 19.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho uma pergunta...
> 
> Passando a citar, da wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Sim. Em resumo, o ponto de orvalho reflecte os níveis de saturação do ar à superfície, sendo que quanto mais próximo o PO estiver da temperatura do ar mais saturado está o ar.

Quanto mais baixa a temperatura, mais baixa a HR e maior o vento MENOR será o ponto de orvalho. O vento seca o ar à superfície e diminui, por isso, as condições para a condensação do vapor de água ao elevar em altitude os níveis de saturação, que ficam cada vez mais acima da superfície, portanto mais seco fica o ar à superfície.

No caso de o ponto de orvalho ser igual à temperatura do ar, significa que a humidade relativa é de 100 % e que não existe vento e nesse caso existirá uma saturação total do ar, com a existência de nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2009 às 23:25)

Aqui a mima foi de 15,9ºC e a máxima foi de 31,9ºC outro dia bem quente por aqui...

Agora sigo com 20,2ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite... 

Noite calma semelhante a tantas outras, mas talvez a única diferença pode ser as mínimas confirmarem alguma tendência para uma acentuada amplitude térmica.
O vento quase inexistente sopra de NE.
A pergunta é inevitável: Por onde anda a humidade??!!

_Extremos de hoje:_

*Máximos:* 27.6ºC / 38% hr

*mínimos:* 16.3ºC / 14% hr 

Valores actuais: 19.8ºC / 16% hr


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Extremos de hoje:
12,2ºC/24,7ºC.
Actualmente 13,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 39%.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2009 às 23:41)

joseoliveira disse:


> Boa noite...
> 
> Noite calma semelhante a tantas outras, mas talvez a única diferença pode ser as mínimas confirmarem alguma tendência para uma acentuada amplitude térmica.
> O vento quase inexistente sopra de NE.
> ...



A humidade anda pelo Algarve (ou pelo menos às 21UTC e segundo o IM andava)...


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Out 2009 às 00:20)

Pela Aroeira sigo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2009 às 00:21)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Sigo com 20,3ºC de temperatura e *20%* de humidade!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 00:26)

A temperatura vai descendo suavemente, e a HR mantém-se baixa e estável.
Sigo com 20.2ºC, 33%HR, vento fraco a moderado de leste, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.2ºC
26.2ºC


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 00:36)

Mais um dia quente por aqui.Neste momento,aqui por Oeiras 21,3 ºC,vento fraco de Nordeste e 20% de humidade  
Dados retirados do http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 00:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.3ºC

Máx - 26.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 14% e máxima 47%....dew point de -7ºC.

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2009 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 19,6ºC e 26% de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Leste.


Extremos do dia 17 de Outubro:
Tmin: 17,7ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2009 às 01:33)

A temperatura é de 11,1ºC e a humidade relativa de 43%.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2009 às 01:37)

Boas noites, acabadinho de chegar da Caparica com um Vento moderado com rajadas e um frio de "rachar", mas aqui por Almada a noite está tranquila com 20,4ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1016hpa.


----------



## under (17 Out 2009 às 02:23)

So uma curiosidade...trabalho em Mira e sai a meia-noite.O carro marcava 5 graus lá e enquanto vinha para Coimbra foi aumentando ate chegar aos 17 graus a porta de minha casa.  
É normal haver esta grande diferença num raio de 50 km?


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 02:27)

under disse:


> So uma curiosidade...trabalho em Mira e sai a meia-noite.O carro marcava 5 graus lá e enquanto vinha para Coimbra foi aumentando ate chegar aos 17 graus a porta de minha casa.
> É normal haver esta grande diferença num raio de 50 km?



Pode acontecer nalguns locais baixos nestes dias como o de hoje devido às inversões térmicas


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 02:30)

Atmosfera muito seca hoje, tal como mostra a sondagem de Lisboa em toda a vertical.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 07:56)

bom dia e bom fim-de-semana!

(work)... ou nem por isso! 

Mais uma vez, ao sair de casa, ainda os galos dormiam..., (05H00) a 1ª colheita de dados de hoje apontava para *16.4ºC* e *20% hr* (...!!!) fresquinho portanto!

O céu continua limpo e com vento fraco de E/NE.
De momento o termómetro indica que por aqui estão 17ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.3ºC.
Por agora estão 13.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Esta noite bati a mínima do mês, fixando-se esse valor nos 16.3ºC.
De momento, sigo com 16.8ºC, 38%HR, 1017hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2009 às 09:41)

1ª mínima pós verão abaixo dos 10ºC. Mínima de *9,4ºC*

Salientar mais 2 valores baixos. Tomar com *2,3ºC* e Soito com *-0,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de hoje de *16,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 19,6ºC, e humidade nos 23%. (A humidade máxima do dia até ao momento é de *24%*)

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.

---

A estação de Rio Maior apresentava um valor de 4,1ºC pelas 8h! Vamos ver que notícias tem o *teles* para nos dar!


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 10:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Salientar mais 2 valores baixos. Tomar com *2,3ºC* e Soito com *-0,7ºC*



Nem dá para acreditar!!! 

_(work)_
Por aqui neste momento vou nos quase 18ºC e com vento geralmente fraco mas por vezes moderado de N/NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 11:09)

HotSpot disse:


> 1ª mínima pós verão abaixo dos 10ºC. Mínima de *9,4ºC*
> 
> Salientar mais 2 valores baixos. Tomar com *2,3ºC* e Soito com *-0,7ºC*



Impressionantes valores tendo em conta a situação meteorológica que ainda se vivia ontem, com máximas bastante elevadas. Inversões térmicas locais são sempre fenómenos muito interessantes.

Por aqui, mínima de 16,4 ºC. Absolutamente nada a ver com essas mínimas.

Melhores dias virão e se bem me parece, estamos mesmo quase a ver descer bem as mínimas, no pós-frontal.

Daqui a uns dias...


----------



## under (17 Out 2009 às 11:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Impressionantes valores tendo em conta a situação meteorológica que ainda se vivia ontem, com máximas bastante elevadas. Inversões térmicas locais são sempre fenómenos muito interessantes.
> 
> Por aqui, mínima de 16,4 ºC. Absolutamente nada a ver com essas mínimas.
> 
> ...


Foi como escrevi no post acima,as 00 horas de hoje em Mira, a 1km do mar estavam 5 graus e qd cheguei a Coimbra marcava 17 graus...


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 13,5ºC a mais baixa dos últimos meses 

Agora céu limpo com o vento fraco, a temperatura é de 22,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (17 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Bom dia/tarde
Extremos dos últimos 3 dias:
11.8ºC/30.2ºC
11.5ºC/29.8ºC
12.5ºC/26.8ºC

Mínima de 7.8ºC hoje.
Temp. actual:22.3ºC
HR:27%


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Out 2009 às 12:22)

Olá

Pela Aroeira a mínima foi fresca de *14.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 21.1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 12:27)

A temperatura está preguiçosa em arrancar, hoje.
19.1ºC, 35%HR.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2009 às 12:36)

under disse:


> Foi como escrevi no post acima,as 00 horas de hoje em Mira, a 1km do mar estavam 5 graus e qd cheguei a Coimbra marcava 17 graus...



Perfeitamente normal. Eu ainda este Inverno lembro-me de passar na Tocha e a temperatura estar nos 1ºC e quando passei pela Serra da Boa Viagem subir para os 8ºC...
A mínima foi de 8,8ºC. Actualmente 18,4ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 40%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 12:47)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NE, agora 21,1 ºC e 29 %.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2009 às 12:48)

Sigo com 25,4º e 23% de Humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 12:58)

Por aqui 22.2ºC e 20% de humidade, céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Duvido que a temperatura máxima de hoje concorra com a de ontem, mas tudo é possível por estes dias apesar de tudo tão estranhos.

De momento verifico que pouco difere do que anteriormente registei, 20ºC.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2009 às 16:12)

Boa tarde, por aqui a tarde segue tranquila com 24,8ºC, Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1014hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 16:35)

boa tarde! 

(_Biblioteca de Loures_) 

Antes de entrar, notei que talvez mais uma vez a tarde domina uma temperatura máxima ainda alta; possivelmente estarão uns 25/26ºC. Mais logo verificarei se há continuidade na descida média de *1ºC* por dia que se tem verificado desde o dia 12 e que tenho acompanhado com alguma curiosidade!

O céu também estava praticamente limpo, apenas alguns Cirrus muito dispersos resistiam a esta tarde que novamente se mostra bastante deficitária em termos de humidade relativa e vento geralmente fraco de E/NE.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2009 às 16:53)

Extremos de Hoje:

*27.7 °C (15:00)*
*9.4 °C (07:49)*

A humidade desceu hoje aos 18%

Parece que as máximas acima dos 30ºC disseram finalmente "até pró ano"

Agora vai ficar mais


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2009 às 17:47)

Boas , por aqui a mínima foi de 6,9  temperatura actual de 17.9


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 17:50)

A máxima aqui não foi hoje além dos 23.9ºC, já bem dentro dos valores normais para a época.
A HR tem vindo gradualmente a recuperar, embora ainda se encontre baixa.
Venha mas é o frio e a chuva, que isto já chateia!!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2009 às 18:05)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,5ºC e a máxima foi de 24,9ºC o vento foi fraco todo o dia com uma rajada máxima de 17,6km/h até ao momento...

Agora sigo com céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 20,1ºC


----------



## lsalvador (17 Out 2009 às 19:06)

Por Tomar hoje

30.3 ºC (15:42)
2.3 ºC (07:57)

A ver vamos se será esta noite a primeira mínima abaixo de zero


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 20:10)

boa noite... 

Apesar do céu continuar limpo, nota-se uma massa de ar diferente, parece que os níveis de hr estão em posição ascendente, veremos qual será a sua evolução nas próximas horas, se não haverá um retorno aos padrões anómalos que se têm feito sentir.
O valor da temperatura máxima não foi além dos *26.6ºC*, o que pelo 6º dia consecutivo se verificou uma descida do mesmo à média de *1ºC*/dia! 

O vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de NW.

Neste momento verificam-se 18.6ºC / 48% hr

lsalvador, isso é que são mesmo extremos, impressionante!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 21:50)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar hoje
> 
> 30.3 ºC (15:42)
> 2.3 ºC (07:57)



Absolutamente brutal.


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 22:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar hoje
> 
> 30.3 ºC (15:42)
> 2.3 ºC (07:57)
> ...



Absolutamente espectacular. Essa mínima seria aqui uma das mínimas mais baixas do ano,e 30,3 uma máxima de um grande dia de Verão.E ai,tens num só dia 
Quase 30 graus de amplitude térmica!


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

A máxima hoje foi de 25.5ºC

A mínima está a ser batida constantemente pelo que o seu valor actual é de 14.3ºC

Sigo com 14.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.9ºC

T.Minima: 10.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 16.6ºC

Máx - 25.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 14% e máxima 58%....dew point de -8ºC.

Dia marcado por céu limpo e algum vento de norte.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Out 2009 às 23:41)

A mínima continua a ser batida e já vou com 12.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 23:45)

olá de novo!

A noite está calma, o céu continua limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco de W/NW.
E os níveis de hr estão de novo em queda! 


*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 26.6ºC / 49% hr

*mínimos:* 14.7ºC / 16% hr


Valores actuais: 16.6ºC / 29% hr


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Não há frio nenhum.Noite sem vento e 19,8 em Oeiras


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 23:48)

meteo disse:


> Não há frio nenhum.Noite sem vento e 19,8 em Oeiras



Por aqui também não...
A curva da temperatura hoje apresenta-se muito pouco pronunciada.
Sigo com 18ºC, 46%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

16.3ºC
23.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2009 às 23:58)

Noite mais fria esta já com 15,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Out 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos de 17 de Outubro:

Temperatura mínima: *12.7ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *25.5ºC*

Sigo com 12.8ºC vamos ver até onde chega isto esta noite.


----------



## Lousano (18 Out 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Pelo Baleal 15,8º, vento fraco de NE (perto do nulo) e céu estrelado.

Noite bem mais fresca do que a de ontem.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de hoje:
8,8ºC/26,3ºC.
Actualmente a temperatura é de 10,6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Tenho agora 12.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 00:55)

Ainda 19,3 ºC e vento muito fraco a nulo de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Out 2009 às 01:21)

Despéço-me hoje com 12.0ºC


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2009 às 01:37)

meteo disse:


> Não há frio nenhum.Noite sem vento e 19,8 em Oeiras



Desceu bem em menos de 1 hora. Já vai nos 16,3ºC.. Menos 3,5 
Mais baixo que a mínima da ultima noite de 17 ºC.
Vento de 0,0 km/hora !
Finalmente estão a terminar as noites de Verão.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 01:39)

Neste momento a temperatura é de 8,1ºC e a humidade de 88%.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 08:05)

20H10:


joseoliveira disse:


> boa noite...
> 
> Neste momento verificam-se 18.6ºC / 48% hr



23H45:


joseoliveira disse:


> olá de novo!
> 
> Valores actuais: 16.6ºC / 29% hr




Bom dia!  

_(work)_
Ao sair, verifiquei que os valores atingidos durante a madrugada (mínimo) 13.6ºC com 20% hr, pelas 06H00 registavam-se 15.3ºC e os mesmos 20% hr.
Nada invulgar por estes dias!

O dia amanhece com Cirrus fibratus e radiatus a preencherem o cenário, o vento sopra fraco de N/NE.

Neste momento por aqui o termómetro marca 12ºC.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2009 às 09:10)

Boas, por aqui a minima foi de 3,2 temperatura actual de 7,0 e céu com muitos cirros


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
Noite mais fresca, com a mínima a ficar-se pelos 14.2ºC.
De momento, 16.5ºC, 64%HR, 1014hpa, céu com alguns cirrus dispersos e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2009 às 11:48)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 18.0ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus.
T.Minima de hoje: 6.8ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Boas

A mínima de hoje aqui ficou nos *9,6ºC* 

Agora o sol brilha e estão 18,6ºC com vento nulo...


----------



## thunderboy (18 Out 2009 às 12:22)

Bom dia/tarde.

A minima hoje não desceu alem dos 6.3ºC.
Agora já vai nos 21.1ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Bom dia!

Aquí na Aroeira a mínima foi abaixo dos 10ºC tendo sido de *8.8ºC* a mais baixa dos ultimos meses.
Agora sigo com 21.5ºC céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2009 às 13:27)

Boas!

Parece-me que o frio voltou, hoje voltei a registar uma mínima abaixo da barreira psicologica dos 10ºC, algo que não acontecia desde o dia *16-04-2009*
*9.7ºc* de mínima.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 13:42)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de ENE.

Agora 20,9 ºC e 34 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão a descer, estando de momento nos 1014,3 hPa.


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2009 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!
Uma boa mínima hoje,de 12.7°C às 8:11.Um dia mais fresquinho hoje por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 13:58)

meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Uma boa mínima hoje,de 12.7°C às 8:11.Um dia mais fresquinho hoje por aqui.



Nada má para a zona em questão. 

Agora é ultimar os preparativos para receber a aguardada chuva. Eu já fui fazer a vistoria à minha estação.


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2009 às 14:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nada má para a zona em questão.
> 
> Agora é ultimar os preparativos para receber a aguardada chuva. Eu já fui fazer a vistoria à minha estação.



Venha ela! 

Por aqui o céu já está a ficar nublado e o sol já vai ficando coberto.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2009 às 14:40)

Aqui mínima de *7,2ºC*, a mais baixa desde 22/Abril.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2009 às 14:44)

Boa tarde, por aqui o Céu encontra-se muito nublado, temperatura de 22,8ºC Vento fraco de Este e pressão em 1013hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 15:00)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 3,8ºC, muito fria.
Actualmente 21,4ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 38%.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2009 às 15:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui a mínima foi de 3,8ºC, muito fria.



Se moras mesmo na Figueira, é um valor impressionante tão junto ao mar...


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2009 às 16:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Se moras mesmo na Figueira, é um valor impressionante tão junto ao mar...



Na casa dos meus avos,no Litoral Centro,perto da Lourinhã e a 3 km do mar, em dias de céu limpo bastantes madrugadas a temperatura vai aos 0 graus ou negativos. Acorda-se de manhã e a água dos tanques congela.São interessantes estas mínimas tão perto do mar.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2009 às 16:56)

Aqui a mínima foi bem fria com *9,6ºC*...

A máxima ainda foi elevada com *26,5ºC*...

Agora segue o sol com um vento muito fraco e uma temperatura de 22,5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 18:01)

Boa tarde! 

E continuam os relatos de baixíssimas temperaturas! 
Na minha zona, a 120m, não tenho detectado nada de tão extraordinário. 

Tem sido um processo um tanto gradual esta diminuição dos valores máximos da temperatura que não acompanhou o ritmo de descida dos mínimos.
Os valores da humidade relativa voltaram a apresentar a anomalia antes verificada, no entanto, talvez à semelhança de ontem por esta hora, estão a aumentar.

O céu está pouco nublado com alguns Cirrus que ao longo do dia apresentaram formas bem interessantes do tipo fibratus e uncinus, até um halo ainda que tímido foi observado.
O vento, esse desloca-se com intensidade fraca vindo de W/NW.

Valores actuais: 21.9ºC / 27% hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Um pôr do sol cheio de cirros a anunciar a frente fria nos irá afectar já terça-feira 





Estou com 17.9ºC e 75% (já cheira a terra molhada).


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Isto parece prometer, ou talvez não...

Nota-se um ar mais frio neste momento. Os Cirrus ainda marcam presença e verifica-se um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento vindo de W/NW.

De momento obtenho 18.8ºC / 56% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2009 às 19:23)

A máxima hoje cifrou-se nuns frescos 23.7ºC.
A HR teve várias oscilações ao longo do dia, seguindo agora com 20.1ºC e 42%HR.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Aqui ainda não se cheira!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 20:25)

A máxima foi de 26,2ºC (amplitude térmica de 22,4ºC...).
Actualmente 16,1ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 57%.


----------



## Lousano (18 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite.

Pela Lousã o vento é fraco, com céu pouco nublado e 14,2º.

A mínima hoje foi de 5,2º 

EDIT: E 4,7º a mínima de ontem


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2009 às 21:36)

16.9ºC a esta hora...já há muito tempo que não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa a estas horas...talvez desde Abril.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu com alguns cirros , temperatura actual de 13.8


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 21:44)

Hoje um arrefecimento acentuado em relação a ontem e mais cedo que nos dias anteriores.

Uma diferença assinalável nos valores da humidade, que nos dias anteriores andavam entre os 20 e os 30 % a estas horas e hoje já se encontram nos 70 %.

Céu limpo, vento moderado de ONO e 17,8 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Actualmente a temperatura ainda de 14,7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2009 às 21:52)

Boa Noite 

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.4ºC

T.Minima: 6.8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui já sigo com 15,3ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Com a HR a subir rapidamente, a temperatura vai caindo a bom ritmo.
Valores actuais de 17.6ºC, 63%HR, 1013hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14.2ºC
23.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Boas

Neste momento estão 17.6ºC

Extremos de hoje
8.7ºC
26.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Olá de novo! 

Eis que a humidade muito rápido voltou e em força!

A temperatura entretanto também continua a descer..., enfim, será certamente uma noite mais outonal.

Por enquanto, existe um céu que segundo posso observar, está limpo com vento fraco de N/NW.

Neste momento verifico que estão 15.4ºC / 80% hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

13,6 ºC / 25,4 ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite: Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura:  	 15.6 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	10.2 °C 	
Humidade: 	70% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	5.0km/h 
Vento: 	OES-NOROESTE 	
Pressão: 	1013.4hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm

Os extremos:
15.6ºC às 23:02
25.8ºC às 16:37


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 14.3ºC

Máx - 23.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Humidade mínima de 26% e máxima 90%

Dia marcado por cirros e algum vento de norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 23:36)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boa noite: Neste momento sigo com
> 
> Temperatura:  	 15.6 °C



Interessante diferença de 1,4 ºC com a estação da escola de Almada a apenas cerca de 500 metros de distância em linha recta da tua estação.



Inversão térmica a assinalar. Aqui por vezes também ocorrem diferenças interessantes com a estação da Portela, a cerca de 1500 m em linha recta.

Mesmo com a estação de Gago Coutinho já registei diferenças momentâneas de 2 a 3 ºC e a distância, também em linha recta, ronda os 3500 m.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 23:48)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá de novo!
> 
> Eis que a humidade muito rápido voltou e em força!
> 
> Neste momento verifico que estão 15.4ºC / *80% hr*.



Novamente a HR a pregar-nos a habitual partida da noite! 
Só a temperatura parece comportar-se melhor.


_*Extremos de hoje:*_

*Máximos:* 25.9ºC* / 82% hr

*mínimos:* 13.6ºC / 20% hr


Valores do momento: 14.7ºC / 52% hr que grande quebra! Voltamos ao mesmo?!

(*) mais uma vez se repete a descida de 1ºC em média nas máximas por dia!


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2009 às 06:38)

Boas ,  por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 7.0


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2009 às 07:30)

Bom dia

Estão neste momento 8.7ºC que é a mínima


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Out 2009 às 07:40)

olá bom dia! 

_(work)_
Amanhecer algo fresco embora não tanto como pensava!
O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento quase nulo desloca-se de Norte.

Ao sair, verifiquei que estavam 13.7ºC com 84% hr tendo este último descido esta noite até aos *38%*. 

Neste momento poderão estar uns *13*/*14ºC*

até logo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2009 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento muito fraco a nulo de NO.

Agora 13,8 ºC e 82 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.2ºC.
Por agora estão 8.7ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 14ºC, mais frescote que nos últimos dias...
De momento, 15.5ºC, 80%HR, 1012hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, alguma neblina...


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2009 às 09:21)

bons dias
sigo com 16.5º, vento fraco de NW e ceu limpo apenas com alguma nevoa em superficie.
registrei hoje uma minima de 14.9º que é a minima mais baixa desde finais de maio


----------



## vitamos (19 Out 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Segundo o IM a estação de Alvega ás 7.00 horas estava com 2.2ºC

Em Santarém está fresco mas com o sol a brilhar
Às 8.00 estavam 9.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 10:26)

bom dia a todos. Mínima de 12.2c. Neste momento sigo com 18.5c humidade 74pc e pressão 1014.1 hPa, Ate logo!


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia, por aqui a mínima foi bastante baixa, já se faz sentir o verdadeiro "frio", 11,1ºC, actualmente sigo com 15ºC, céu pouco nublado por cumulus e alguns cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2009 às 10:40)

Por aqui, mínima de *8,1ºC*, mais alta que ontem.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Out 2009 às 10:40)

Por Tomar, já vai na terceira noite consecutiva que a mínima ficou na casa dos 2º, mais precisamente em 2.9º.

Neste momento ja sigo com 17.2º.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Out 2009 às 12:48)

Olá

Pela Amadora a mínima foi de 13.5ºC

Agora sigo com 19.3ºC e céu a ficar coberto por estratocúmulus.
Pressão nos 1013.0 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2009 às 13:21)

E aí estão os primeiros batedores a abrir caminho para a infantaria que chega mais logo ou amanhã... Céu a ficar nublado.
A temperatura segue nos 21.3ºC, 56%HR, 1011hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2009 às 14:11)

Boas tardes, por aqui continua tudo muito tranquilo por enquanto, apenas de registar um ligeiro aumento da velocidade média do Vento (Sudoeste) nas ultimas horas, 21,8ºC e pressão em 1011hpa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 14:17)

Boa tarde. Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 21.9 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	12.1 °C 
Humidade: 	54% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	13.2km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	13.2km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1012.1hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm

A pressão está a descer, já o vento está gradualmente a aumentar. Até logo!


----------



## ct5iul (19 Out 2009 às 15:49)

Boa Tarde 

Temp actual 21.8ºC 15:45
Pressão: 1011.4Hpa 15:45
Intensidade do Vento: 5.0 km/h 15:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SW 
Temperatura do vento: 21.6ºC 15:45
Humidade Relativa:60% 15:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 15:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 15:45
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2009 às 16:50)

Neste momento céu já completamente nublado em Santarém


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2009 às 17:23)

boas tardes
sigo com 20.0, ceu muito nublado por cumulus, cirroestratus, estratocumulus e nimboestratus e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Máxima de *23,9 °C* (13:29) 

Mais baixa do mês...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 18:30)

A máxima não foi além dos 22.0ºC às 14:31

Neste momento:

Temperatura:  	 19.1 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	11.2 °C 	
Humidade: 	60% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	14.3km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	14.3km/h 
Vento: 	SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1010.7hPa


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2009 às 19:08)

De volta a Abrantes já caíram os primeiros pingos, dos muitos que se esperam ver nas próximas horas, mas nada de especial ainda

Estão 18.8ºc

A máxima foi de 23.2ºC


----------



## Gongas (19 Out 2009 às 19:23)

Por Coimbra Céu Nublado, vento moderado. venha ela a chuvinha!!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 19:44)

Boa noite!

Os últimos dias foram caracterizados por uma descida geral das temperaturas, com um aumento da neblusidade!

A mínima de hoje foi de *11,9ºC*, e a máxima foi de apenas *19,8ºC*.

Neste momento tenho 17,2ºC, e humidade nos 64%.

Vento a 6,5 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Boas

Neste momento em Sesimbra, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 19ºc.

Pessoal vamos lá abrir um tópico de seguimento especial   dar um nome a bicha 

Anda tudo a dormir??? Deve ser do tempo! 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009*

boas noites
sigo com 19.0º, ceu muito nublado por cumulus e cirroestratus densos e vento fraco a moderado de SW.
na louriceira ás 19.44h estavam 16.8º, ceu muito nublado por cirroestratus e cumulus e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 20:41)

A intensidade do vento diminuiu nas últimas 2 horas. Agora sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 18.0 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	11.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	67% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	3.5km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	3.5km/h 
Vento: 	OES-SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1010.4hPa 

Destaque agora para a pressão a descer significativamente.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Out 2009 às 20:46)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:6.0ºC/23.0ºC
Pressão atmosférica:1009.0hPa
Temp. Actual:16.7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Por aqui sigo com 16,5ºC, máxima de 21ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Out 2009 às 20:51)

Boas!

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 21.6ºC
Por agora sigo com 17.7ºC e céu muito nublado. Estou já à espera da chuva!
Pressão nos 1010.2 hPa


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Extremos de hoje:
4,7ºC/20,9ºC.

Actualmente estão 16,3ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2009 às 21:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *9,8ºC*

Máxima: *20,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30km/h*

Agora céu encoberto e vento fraco a temperatura é de 17,3ºC...Só espero chuva aqui ao final da madrugada com especial destaque durante a manha...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Temperatura actual de 16,9ºC, com humidade nos 69%.

Pressão a 1009 hPa e vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Céu nublado, vento zero...

Venha o temporal, já estamos à espera dele...


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Boas noites, por aqui aguarda-se a bem dita Chuva, Céu muito nublado, 17,6ºC Vento fraco de Sudoeste e pressão em 1009hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.0ºC

T.Minima: 7.2ºC


----------



## mocha (19 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Boas, esta t udo a espera da festa
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento fraco, venha ela então


----------



## thunderboy (19 Out 2009 às 22:53)

A temperatura vai descendo, 14.9ºC.
Vento nulo.
Pressão:1008.7hPa
A ver o que nos aguarda...


----------



## ct5iul (19 Out 2009 às 22:57)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:21.9ºC 13:38
TEMP MIN: 12.5ºC 07:24 
RAJADA MAX: 27.7Km/h 15:18

Temp actual 17.8ºC 22:50
Pressão: 1009.3Hpa 22:50
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 22:50
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:SE 
Temperatura do vento: 17.8ºC 22:50
Humidade Relativa:75% 22:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 22:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 22:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Por aqui céu muito nublado e ja chuvisca vamos ver no que isto vai dar 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Extremos de hoje:

13,7 ºC / 22,4 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2009 às 23:11)

O *stormy* relata chuviscos na Encarnação, a menos de 1 km do aeroporto.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 13.2ºC

Máx - 17.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 55% e máxima 93%

Dia marcado por céu pouco nublado tornando-se muito nublado pra tarde, vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Neste momento ceu muito nublado, vento fraco/moderado de SW e 15,5º.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 23:33)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Dia fresquinho...)

Temperatura Mínima: *11,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *28,1 km/h* de O (270º)

---

Actualmente sigo com 17,6ºC e céu encoberto.

Pressão a 1009 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Boa noite!

Aqui também vão caindo uns pingos fracos.
O vento é que é praticamente nulo.
A temperatura está nos 17,1ºC. A humidade nos 65%.


Extremos de hoje: 
Tmin: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2009 às 23:40)

E eis que chega o elemento líquido!!
Cai já o primeiro aguaceiro, que começou como chuvisco quando vinha a passar a ponte e que se foi intensificando à medida que me aproximava de casa.
Por agora parece que parou, não tendo ainda registado nada, mas estão abertas as hostilidades.
Quanto ao dia de hoje, dia marcado pelo aumento gradual de nebulosidade.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
21.7ºC.

De momento, 17.7ºC, 77%HR, 1008hpa.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2009 às 23:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> estão abertas as hostilidades.



Hoje foram lançados avisos aí para santa marta, para as pessoas não estacionarem os carros em certos sítios que possam ficar amanhã inundados, foram afixados vários papéis.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Lightning disse:


> Hoje foram lançados avisos aí para santa marta, para as pessoas não estacionarem os carros em certos sítios que possam ficar amanhã inundados, foram afixados vários papéis.



Não vi os papéis, mas o que é facto é que na zona das inundações hoje não estão lá quase carros nenhuns...


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2009 às 23:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não vi os papéis, mas o que é facto é que na zona das inundações hoje não estão lá quase carros nenhuns...



Espero que pelo menos os carros se safem, a ideia é exactamente essa...


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Lightning disse:


> Hoje foram lançados avisos aí para santa marta, para as pessoas não estacionarem os carros em certos sítios que possam ficar amanhã inundados, foram afixados vários papéis.



Boas

Mas foste tu que afixaste os papeis ??

Bom trabalho 

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2009 às 23:51)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Ma foste tu que afixaste os papeis ??
> 
> ...



Não, foi o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia, depois de lhe ter explicado a situação que poderá tornar-se eventualmente difícil. Sempre que vem mau tempo, lanço avisos por sms para vários órgãos da Junta, e eles tomam as devidas precauções de avisar as pessoas para que limpem as sarjetas, tenham cuidado com zonas que poderão ficar inundadas repentinamente, e isso tudo. 

E sempre que posso eu próprio o faço.

Gosto de avisar as pessoas. 

E estou neste momento a tentar desenvolver um sistema de alerta de cheias, para os casos como este.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 23:51)

Boa noite, extremos do dia:

12.3ºC às 7:08
22ºC às 14:31

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 17.6 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	13.5 °C 	
Humidade: 	77% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	0.0km/h 
Vento: 	ESTE 	
Pressão: 	1009.4hPa 
Precipitação: 	0.0mm

Destaques da noite, vento fraco a nulo, pressão continua a descer.

Até amanhã, que esta noite não deve haver acção, só a partir da manhã. Em todo o caso, em situação extraordinária estarei por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Lightning disse:


> Não, foi o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia, depois de lhe ter explicado a situação que poderá tornar-se eventualmente difícil. Sempre que vem mau tempo, lanço avisos por sms para vários órgãos da Junta, e eles tomam as devidas precauções de avisar as pessoas para que limpem as sarjetas, tenham cuidado com zonas que poderão ficar inundadas repentinamente, e isso tudo.
> 
> E sempre que posso eu próprio o faço.
> 
> ...



Boas iniciativas se toda a gente se preocupasse com o bem publico e alheio como tu muitas destas de inundações urbanas podiam ser evitadas ou minimizadas


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Sem chuva por aqui e por agora, despeço-me com 17.7ºC, 80%HR, e 1007hpa (sempre a descer!).


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Boa noite! 

Começo por elogiar a grande empatia demonstrada pelo Lightning, uma atitude sem muitas palavras mas acima de tudo de muita acção. Fantástico... 

Uma noite serena por aqui com o céu carregado de nuvens embora não completamente, mas ainda sem chuva; pelo menos permanece tudo seco.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Sul.


*Extremos de 19-Out:*

*Máximos:* 22.8ºC / 87% hr

*mínimos:* 12.6ºC / 34% hr


Valores neste momento: 17.8ºC / 73% hr


----------



## Hazores (20 Out 2009 às 00:37)

Lightning disse:


> Não, foi o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia, depois de lhe ter explicado a situação que poderá tornar-se eventualmente difícil. Sempre que vem mau tempo, lanço avisos por sms para vários órgãos da Junta, e eles tomam as devidas precauções de avisar as pessoas para que limpem as sarjetas, tenham cuidado com zonas que poderão ficar inundadas repentinamente, e isso tudo.
> 
> E sempre que posso eu próprio o faço.
> 
> ...




boas,
estava a acompanhar a situação aí no continente, nos diversos seguimentos, quando encontrei o post que citei em anteriormente, e só tenho um  comentário a fazer se um terço dos portugueses fossem responsáveis aqui como Lightning, ou melhor se cada um partilhasse ou pouco do que sabe com oos outros tentando ajudar o próximo, aposto que Portugal seria um dos melhores países do mundo.

um bem haja!


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 00:39)

Caiu uma aguaceiro agora caia com força mas as gotas eram pequenas.


----------



## mocha (20 Out 2009 às 00:43)

Por aqui me despeço, sem chuva mas o vento ja a fazer se sentir, ate amanha pessoal


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Out 2009 às 00:56)

Por aqui o chão já se encontra molhado, chove de forma fraca, vento fraco e céu encoberto, 17,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Nos últimos minutos o vento aumentou de velocidade.
Sopra agora moderado de SO.

A chuva fraca também já molhou a estrada, mas mantenho os 0mm.

Por agora, vai pingando fraco, apenas.
17ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Já acumulei 0.2 mm 

Estou com 17.4ºC a chuva começa a querer intenseficar-se tal como o vento.


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2009 às 01:21)

Chuva fraca,e vento a fortalecer-se.Bela rajada há 1 minuto atrás.Assim vai a madrugada 
Boas noites!


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 01:31)

Boa noite a todos.

Aqui na Granja do Ulmeiro começa a chover, mas uma chuva muito fraquinha, fui agora à rua e o vento é fraco, vou continuar por aqui por mais algum tempo visto tar de piquete nos bombeiros até as 8.00. Espero que a susposta chuva forte não nos cause dissabores, é óbvio que não me importava de ver uma trovoadazita em condições mas não me parece.


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Out 2009 às 01:47)

O vento intensifica-se! Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte mas demasiado rapido
vamos la ver no que isto vai dar.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 01:50)

Penso que o melhor é guardar energias para daqui a várias horas porque a única ocorrência até ao momento foi apenas uma modesta precipitação, ou seja, não passou de uns meros pinguinhos!

Despeço-me com: *17.9ºC* / 81% hr.


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 01:53)

O vento intensifica-se um pouco mas nada de especial, deixou de pingar, deu pa molhar a estrada e pouco mais.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 02:06)

chove com alguma força agora


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 02:48)

Neste momento volta a chover, chuva mais ou menos moderada, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 03:13)

A chuva parou e o fogo comecou, como resultado das belas fogueiras mal apagadas e com este ventinho la ardeu uma barraca. Neste momento ja se encontra extinto e em fase de rescaldo


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 03:19)

Por aqui também parou de chover. Em termos de ocorrências tudo calmo.

As pessoas já se sabe vêem umas nuvens e pronto vamos lá fazer queimadas, esquecem-se é que tá tudo seco, mas enfim. Aqui temos algumas queimadas mas é nos campos de arroz, ainda não houve nada de especial.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 03:25)

Mesmo assim penso que ainda foi uma sorte ter chovido hoje porque atras da barraca há mato e logo a segir um pequeno pinhal.


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 03:29)

Não sei que quantidade de precipitação caiu por aí nem a percentagem de humidade do ar, factores muito importantes mas é provável que não houvesse grande progressão.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 03:32)

a humidade esta no 70%, a estação do meteoleiria e do im nao marca nada mas efectivamente ja choveu apesar de ou a acumulação ser pouca ou serem aguaceiros localizados


----------



## tsunami (20 Out 2009 às 03:51)

Vento moderado, com uma ou outra rajada que faz abanar os portões,, continuamos sem chuva.


----------



## psm (20 Out 2009 às 06:56)

Bom dia!

Belo relampago que vi agora mesmo a esta hora, e chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2009 às 07:15)

Bom dia!

Chove, neste momento, moderado, a _querer_ roçar o forte!

Tenho até ao momento *2,1mm* acumulados!

Temperatura nos 17,6ºC e vento moderado de SSo (202º), nos 29,5 km/h.

Pressão a *1003 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia!!

Chove torrencialmente também aqui!!

Vou com 8,7mm acumulados!


----------



## pmtoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 08:03)

Por volta das 6h45/6h55, cairam 2 fortes relâmpagos na zona de Cascais e com fortes trovões tendo de seguida começado a chover com intensidade. Depois, não sei o que aconteceu, pois enfiei-me no comboio para Lisboa onde chove bem de momento mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 08:05)

psm disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Belo relampago que vi agora mesmo a esta hora, e chove torrencialmente!!



Descargas registadas até ao momento:






Intensidade da precipitação: Imagem de radar!






Lisboa está neste momento debaixo de muita chuva.
É de prever uma manhã caótica ao nível do transito!
E chove, chove...


----------



## under (20 Out 2009 às 08:15)

Aqui por coimbra chove bem agora ...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 08:34)

Chove torrencialmente na Nazaré. Pena não ter aqui um "caneco" para medir a precipitação


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 08:45)

Agora abrandou um pouco mais ainda chove com intensidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia!
Por aqui durante a noite creio que não choveu, ou se choveu foi pouco.
Por volta das 7 e pouco começou então a chover, fraco, depois aumentando de intensidade...
Ainda assim, muito pouco até agora: 1,1mm.
Mínima de 17.6ºC, pressão nuns já saudosos 1002hpa.
HR de 90%.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Out 2009 às 08:52)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.8ºC 08:45
Pressão: 1002.1Hpa 08:45
Intensidade do Vento: 7.2 km/h 08:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:S 
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC 08:45
Humidade Relativa:88% 08:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima hora : 6.5 mm 08:45
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h : 12.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 08:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Bom dia a todos por aqui por volta das 07h30 caiu uma forte chuvada sigo com céu muito nublado vento fraco e chuva moderada 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## ct5iul (20 Out 2009 às 08:54)

Lightning disse:


> Não, foi o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia, depois de lhe ter explicado a situação que poderá tornar-se eventualmente difícil. Sempre que vem mau tempo, lanço avisos por sms para vários órgãos da Junta, e eles tomam as devidas precauções de avisar as pessoas para que limpem as sarjetas, tenham cuidado com zonas que poderão ficar inundadas repentinamente, e isso tudo.
> 
> E sempre que posso eu próprio o faço.
> 
> ...



Parabens bom trabalho


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Cheguei agora aos 20,0mm!!
A chuva vai caindo de forma moderada a forte.
O vento sopra por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bons dias, chove torrencialmente por aqui acompanhada de Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, 17,8ºC e pressão em 1002hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

E que bela manhã esta, começou a chover por volta das 7:00H, agora de forma já forte, a Minima foi de 16.4ºC e agora estão 17.2ºC.


----------



## mocha (20 Out 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia a todos por aqui a torneira abriu eram 7h e pouco, vento fraco, caso para dizer que o Verão finalmente acabou


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Out 2009 às 09:17)

bom dia há pouco alcancei os 18 mm acumulados. A temperatura é de 16.8c e a pressão é de 1003.3 hpa. Até llgo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 09:24)

Chuva muito forte agora e vento com rajadas de OSO.
26mm!


----------



## ct5iul (20 Out 2009 às 09:33)

Cheguei agora aos 20,5mm por aqui a chuva esta mais fraca o vento esta a soprar com mais intensidade a temperatura esta a baixar 16.4ºc pressao nos 1002.1hpa

http://ct2iul.ww.com/

EM CIMA DA PONTE 25 DE ABRIL ESTA ALGUM VENTO http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/transitoemdirecto


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Por aqui tempo "decente" chove forte e feio 

Estou com 16.7ºC e já acumulei 20.8 mm


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Ínicio de dia com muita chuva.
A mínima em Abrantes foi de 15.1ºC

Neste momento em Santarém chove


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 09:40)

Acho que no Litoral Centro está a acabar pelas imagens de satélite e radar, e agora segue-se o sul já estando a esta hora certamente no Alentejo devendo estar a começar a chover na zona de Sagres até á latitude/longitude de Évora !!


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Out 2009 às 09:42)

Olá

Por aquí na Amadora chove com muita intensidade!


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 09:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que no Litoral Centro está a acabar pelas imagens de satélite e radar, e agora segue-se o sul já estando a esta hora certamente no Alentejo devendo estar a começar a chover na zona de Sagres até á latitude/longitude de Évora !!



Aqui o vento já rodou para ONO, mantendo-se moderado a forte.
A precipitação que cai é agora fraca.

Acumulado até ao momento 27,6mm.
Nada mau!


----------



## fsl (20 Out 2009 às 09:49)

*A frente devia ter passado agora em Oeiras:

[/B
 Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-10-09   9:42)
Temperatura:	18.0°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.7°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr NNE
Pressão:	1003.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	20.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	33.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 286.6mm
Wind chill:	 18.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 18.6°C 
Indíce Calor:	 18.6°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.5°C às   8:59	 19.7°C às  5:30
Humidade:	 79%  às   5:32	 93%  às   9:31
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   8:23	 17.2°C às   9:31
Pressão:	 1002.2hPa  às   9:24	 1008.6hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 60.4mm/hr  às   9:39
Maior Rajada Vento:		 49.9 km/hr  às   1:18
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   8:17	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.6°C às   5:30*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 09:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que no Litoral Centro está a acabar pelas imagens de satélite e radar, e agora segue-se o sul já estando a esta hora certamente no Alentejo devendo estar a começar a chover na zona de Sagres até á latitude/longitude de Évora !!



Sim por aqui a festa acabou 

Acumulei 22.0 mm e neste momento a temperatura começa a cair 15.7ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Out 2009 às 09:53)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE SIGO COM 27.0mm 90%Rh VENTO MODERADO A FORTE 35.2KM/H


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 09:58)

Uma manhã muito chuvosa por aqui e com vento moderado a forte de ONO.

Até ao momento 31,2 mm acumulados e agora 16,9 ºC.

Rate máximo de 132,4 mm/h.


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Out 2009 às 10:03)

Por aki parou de chover, depois de uma noite sempre a cair agua e de que maneira!!
Temperatura situa-se nos 14º


----------



## fsl (20 Out 2009 às 10:05)

Em Oeiras a Frente passou cerca das 09:40 e "deixou" cerca de 22mm.


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-10-09   9:57)
Temperatura:	17.1°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.7°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1003.3 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	21.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	35.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 288.4mm
Wind chill:	 17.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 17.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 17.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.1°C às   9:57	 19.7°C às  5:30
Humidade:	 79%  às   5:32	 93%  às   9:31
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   8:23	 17.2°C às   9:31
Pressão:	 1002.2hPa  às   9:24	 1008.6hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 60.4mm/hr  às   9:39
Maior Rajada Vento:		 49.9 km/hr  às   1:18
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   8:17	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.6°C às   5:30


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 10:15)

Na Moita sigo com 10,6 mm e a contar.

Cais do Sodré acumulou 29,8 mm


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 10:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Na Moita sigo com 10,6 mm e a contar.
> 
> Cais do Sodré acumulou 29,8 mm



e 8 minutos depois sigo com 16,0 mm 

Está a passar a parte mais activa da frente.


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2009 às 10:24)

bons dias
ás 8.05h, 18.1º ceu muito nublado, chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado a forte de SW.
o hardcore da frente passou entre as 7.50h e as 9.40 sendo que agora o vento já está forte de WNW mantendo-se o ceu muito nublado com aguaceiros , no campo grande.


----------



## fsl (20 Out 2009 às 10:29)

Em Oeiras 23mm até agora. Continua a chover mas com fraca intensidade (1.8mm/h)


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 10:30)

22,0 mm

grande dilúvio...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 10:32)

stormy disse:


> o hardcore da frente passou entre as 7.50h e as 9.40




Por aqui recomeçou a chover e o vento abrandou. Acumulados 31,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 10:33)

Por aqui 15.8ºC e 22.6 mm.

Neste momento parou de chover.


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva moderada sempre certinha. Neste momento a chuva parou, mas o céu permanece encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 10:39)

*Mau Tempo: Chuva provoca inundações na via pública e vários acidentes*

A chuva forte está hoje de manhã a causar pequenas inundações na via pública e muitos acidentes, sendo que o mais grave ocorreu às 9:30 no IC19, de acordo com os Sapadores de Bombeiros e Estradas de Portugal.

Fonte do Centro Coordenador da Estradas de Portugal disse que o acidente registado no IC19 junto à curva do Palácio de Queluz, sentido Sintra-Lisboa, envolveu várias viaturas e causou vários feridos, cujo número não soube precisar.

A mesma fonte referiu que o trânsito está muito complicado na Auto-Estrada do Norte, Auto-Estrada de Cascais, Auto-Estrada do Sul, IC-2/Sacavém e Auto-Estrada Oeste (A8), bem como em várias ruas da cidade de Lisboa devido à chuva e a "pequenos toques".

A Rua Vieira da Silva, em Alcântara, Lisboa (na foto), foi uma das que ficou inundada em poucos minutos.

SAPO/Lusa


----------



## fsl (20 Out 2009 às 10:41)

Em Oeiras, neste momento deixou de chover. Até agora "ficaram" 23mm.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2009 às 10:43)

Por aqui parou de chover por agora após 15 minutos de dilúvio e o Vento rodou para Noroeste, 16,7ºC e pressão de 1003hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Aqui finalmente acalmou, acumulei hoje *23,2 mm*.

_12,4 mm em 20 minutos..._


----------



## fsl (20 Out 2009 às 10:55)

Em Oeiras , o Sol já está a aparecer, e a TEMP começou a subir...


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 11:08)

bom dia! 

Possivelmente ao contrário de muitos tive um início de dia muito satisfatório e há muito aguardado! 
Pouco passava das 6h, acordei com uma forte chuvada cuja intensidade se prolongou por alguns minutos, desde aí até há sensivelmente 1:30 hora atrás, de forma incessante e acompanhada de vento forte de W/SW, deu continuidade apesar de um pouco mais moderada. 

Neste momento está tudo mais calmo, sem chuva e o sol espreita por entre Cirrostratus fibratus e Altocumulus duplicatus.

Verificam-se neste momento 17.2ºC com 86% hr e uma tendência barométrica em subida.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2009 às 11:08)

Boas amigos

Trago-vos o meu relato desta manhã:

Saí de casa quando estava a chover forte e feio, pois ja sabia que iam haver inundações. Desloquei-me até à estrada nacional 10, estrada mais problemática, com a câmara na mão, e consegui bastante e bom material. 

Tirando a parte de ter ficado com água até quase ao joelho em certas partes, correu tudo bem. A estrada era um verdadeiro rio Tejo  várias lojas viram a água fazer uma visita, e vários carros também.

Foi um verdadeiro caos, as tampas de esgoto levantaram, e a água toda dirigiu-se para a zona baixa de Corroios, lá está, a estrada nacional. Até o metro foi obrigado a parar, pois a linha estava completamente submersa. O BES foi inundado também. 

Sempre que passava um carro vinha um mini onda gigante  que levava tudo à frente (foi assim que eu me molhei... ). Ao tentar atravessar a estrada fui obrigado a parar no meio devido aos carros que vinham no sentido contrário. Resultado: 5 minutos dentro de água com mais de 10 centímetros de altura. 

Nada melhor que os vídeos para verem por vocês próprios, mas devido a alguns problemas não os vou conseguir meter aqui por enquanto.

Só sei que os meus ténis escorriam água quando cheguei a casa abocado. 

O meu aviso foi bem lançado (ver tempoemcorroios.com). O Presidente da Junta fez o resto, espero que não tenha acontecido nada de maior. 

Isto revela sucesso na maior parte das situações ocorridas hoje. 

Total acumulado de 27 milímetros e Rain Rate máximo de 63 mm/h.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2009 às 11:18)

Sempre a grande problemática em Corroios, as águas escorrem daqui de cima para ai e para a Piedade e quando há maré cheia é o que se vê, realmente eu via o Metro a andar muito devagar e achei estranho.


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Out 2009 às 11:24)

Boas

Aqui por Sesimbra choveu moderado por vezes forte durante o inicio da manhã, o vento moderado Oeste, não tenho relatos de estragos ou cheias.

Neste momento chove fraco, vento fraco, 16ºc.

Mais logo vou ver o estado do mar.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 11:25)

Precipitação acumulada das 8h às 9h UTC em Lisboa:





O Geofísico a liderar os ganhos e com uma precipitação acumulada hoje, já superior a 30mm.

As estações on-line no wunderground registam as seguintes quantidades de precipitação desde as 0h (precipitação em cm).





Aqui, acumulei até ao momento 28,7mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Out 2009 às 11:45)

Por aqui começou a chover a partir das 3h +/-, até às 10h, sempre certinha e forte, existem zonas que ficaram bem alagadas, bem como o campo de futebol da minha escola que está um rio, sigo com 17,9ºC, vento moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2009 às 11:46)

Bem Por aqui a chuva já nos deixou, mas foi uma manhã como á muito não se via.
Por agora estão 17.6ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 11:50)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais logo vou ver o estado do mar.
> 
> Abraços



Também gostaria de ver esta tarde o que se poderá passar aqui na zona costeira a norte de Sintra; não tenho de momento informação sobre as marés de hoje, aliás tenho estado por aqui esta manhã com algumas dificuldades de comunicação com muitas falhas para o que quer que seja. 

O tempo está por agora calmo, a menos que a ondulação prevista como forte (5/6m) se deva a apenas a um regime de vaga, só talvez com existência de vento forte, o que por agora não deve estar a ocorrer, o mar poderá apresentar-se como tal.

Talvez dê por lá um salto se o tempo esta tarde o permitir, porque a avaliar pelo que se passou ao início da manhã, sair de casa estava fora de questão!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 11:52)

O céu começa a limpar e a temperaura sobe.

Vento fraco de ONO e 18,8 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 12:04)

É sempre interessante observar duas camadas de nuvens estratificadas em que (neste momento) a camada superior se desloca de W/SW e a inferior de W/NW.

O sol vai surgindo por entre elas, o vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Registo por agora *19.6ºC* / 72%.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Ora bom dia: Resumo da manhã:






Atentem à temperatura a subir, à medida que o céu vai limpando:

Acumulado até às 12: 35.3 mm
Pressão mínima: 1002.6
Rajada máxima (esta está em dúvida: 60.8 km/h)
Humidade máxima: 93%

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 19.6 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	16.6 °C 	
Humidade: 	83%
Velocidade do vento: 	9.7km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	9.7km/h / 	
Vento: 	SU-SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1002.9hPa 	
Precipitação: 	35.3m


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2009 às 12:23)

Em Santarém vai brilhando o Sol aos poucos por entre as nuvens.
A chuva já se foi


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Tive um rain rate máximo de 99.57mm/h.
O meu acumulado hoje não é fiável, se tivesse na outra varanda seria... tenho que arranjar 2 penicos...
Por isso faço meus os valores do Lightning, pois a chuva hoje foi democraticamente distribuída... Assim, fica em 27mm.
De momento, e após algumas boas abertas, está a fechar de novo.
20.2ºC, 72%HR, 1001hpa.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2009 às 12:27)

Por agora tudo muito mais calmo. Começam agora a entrar os aguaceiros. 

Abocado estive na rua, depois das cheias, e algumas pessoas ainda estavam a tirar água de dentro das lojas. 

Anda um helicóptero a filmar aqui esta zona, mas não sei o que se passa. 



mr. phillip disse:


> Por isso faço meus os valores do Lightning, pois a chuva hoje foi democraticamente distribuída... Assim, fica em 27mm.



Sabes se houveram cheias aí e se causaram estragos?


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2009 às 12:31)

Lightning disse:


> Por agora tudo muito mais calmo. Começam agora a entrar os aguaceiros.
> 
> Abocado estive na rua, depois das cheias, e algumas pessoas ainda estavam a tirar água de dentro das lojas.
> 
> ...



Creio que não, mas na hora da maior carga, estava na Charneca de Caparica, por isso não te sei dizer. 
Mas acho que da outra vez foi pior...


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Boas

Aqui o final da madrugada e o inicio da manha até por volta das 10:30 foi de muita chuva acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas...

Precipitação desde as 00h de *25,3mm* toda entre as 8h e as 11h

Rajada máxima de *50,4km/h S* pelas 10:17

A mínima até ao momento foi de 16,8ºC logo a seguir a frente 11:22

Agora sigo com 17,7ºC o vento sopra fraco e o sol espreita entre as nuvens...agora é esperar pelos aguaceiros durante a tarde e noite que podem ser localmente fortes com trovoada e granizo!


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2009 às 12:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Creio que não, mas na hora da maior carga, estava na Charneca de Caparica, por isso não te sei dizer.
> Mas acho que da outra vez foi pior...



É bom ler isso, sinal que os avisos que dei em conjunto com entidades superiores aqui da freguesia deram resultado e minimizaram o impacto do mau tempo.

Na telepizza, colocaram uma espécie de barreira de protecção nas portas da loja, pelo que mesmo com aquela água toda, impediu o estabelecimento de ficar inundado.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 12:36)

Rain/Rate máximo de 160,8 mm/h

Sigo com 19,8ºC e sol a brilhar.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2009 às 12:39)

Acabei de chegar agora da Piedade e reparei em 2 ou 3 pontos com pequenas inundações nomeadamente ao pé da Caixa Geral de Depósitos mas nada de grave e por agora  Céu com muita nebulosidade a Sul e praticamente limpo a Norte, temperatura de 19,9ºC e Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 12:43)

Por aqui choveu 23,1 mm


----------



## zemike (20 Out 2009 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento Especial: Interior Norte e Centro - Chuva e vento forte - Outubro 2009*

Boas

Por aqui o termometro marca 18.6ºC e 23mm no conta pinguinhas. Ceu bastante nublado e vento com uma velocidade média de 11 km/h. De momento não chove


----------



## squidward (20 Out 2009 às 12:51)

por aqui chuva forte por volta das 8 da manhã.
Agora tudo mais calmo, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

19.0ºC


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Boa tarde colegas, aqui em Coimbra choveu d "esgalhao" d manha e foi curioso q a pressao baixou 7mb entre as 2h e as 8h


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2009 às 13:20)

Hoje o dia começou às mil maravilhas! 

Acordei e lá estava uma bela carga de água a cair (pouco depois das 7 da manhã). Choveu sempre seguido até por volta das 11horas (ou menos), se não estou em erro.

Agora apareceu o sol e céu apresenta-se com bastantes abertas. Esperemos que venha mais chuva, mas para já não me parece.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 13:27)

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e nimboestratus, vento fraco a moderado de ONO e 21,1 ºC com o céu a limpar.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2009 às 13:33)

A pressão atmosférica continua ainda a descer, estando agora nos 1000hpa, um valor que há muito não via.
Entretanto, o céu vai ficando mais desanuviado, e a temperatura vai subindo ligeiramente.
21ºC, 57%HR.


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

A mínima esta madrugada foi de 13,5º, com chuva moderada durante a manhã.

Neste momento 17,5º, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Estranhei que esta frente não tenha sido antecedida pelo habitual vento forte de SW.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Out 2009 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui apenas uns estúpidos 12mm...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2009 às 14:43)

bem 53.6mm no Geofisico nd mau


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 14:49)

Aqui a Norte da cidade acumulei 31,6 mm.

A pressão continua em queda, estando de momento nos 1001,9 hPa.

Mas o dia ainda não acabou.


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2009 às 14:59)

no campo grande, ceu muito nublado por cumulus e cumulus congestus, aguaceiros fracos a moderados exporadicos e vento moderado a forte de WNW.
situação actual:


----------



## thunderboy (20 Out 2009 às 15:24)

O céu está muito nublado com abertas e  vento fraco.
19.4ºC
65%Hr
1000.0hPa


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Out 2009 às 15:42)

Hoje saí da Amadora cerca das 8 da manhã debaixo de chuva forte, meti-me no metro e saí no Campo Grande as 8.50, onde a chuva também forte me ensopou durante o caminho para a faculdade. Agora há cerca de meia hora, caiu um aguaceiro fraco/moderado mas de curta duração na Amadora, deu para molhar a estrada.

  Amanhã quero ir observar o estado do mar, pois estará bem melhor que hoje, a ondulação só agora começa a entrar na costa. De hoje para amanhã subirá de 2/3 metros para 6...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2009 às 15:43)

Sigo com 21,6º e 54% de Humidade.
Hoje das 05 ás 11h registei 25,7 mm
Sigo com 997mb
E agora? Penso que virão os aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas agora
Que Opiniao é a vossa?


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 16:24)

olá boa tarde... 

_(biblioteca de Loures)_

A agitação da manhã com períodos de chuva, vento forte e algum sol, deu lugar a um cenário mais estável. 
Apenas ao início da tarde ocorreu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de também fortes rajadas de vento em deslocação de Oeste, mas tudo de curta duração; desde aí não se verificaram alterações significativas.

O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade mas por enquanto com boas abertas e vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.
A temperatura deve rondar os *18*/*19ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2009 às 17:02)

Sigo com 20,6º e vento forte...
Daqui a algumas horas vendo pelo satelite penso que caira aqui um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2009 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.3ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.0ºC

T.Minima: 16.4ºC ( até agora)


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Out 2009 às 19:08)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma manhã de chuva moderada/forte e vento com rajadas, eis que volta a acalmia, embora ainda permaneça a massa de ar instável. Por isto, se preveem aguaceiros que podem ser eventualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.

Dados actuais:

Temp ar= 18.9 ºC
HR= 63%
PA= 1004 hPa


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2009 às 19:16)

Boas

Em Abrantes a máxima foi de 20.4ºC

Neste momento céu limpo e 14.8ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2009 às 19:18)

A temperatura já desceu aos 11,8º.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2009 às 19:25)

Boa noite!

Esta manhã, em 2h42m, caíram *23,4mm* de precipitação!

A temperatura mínima é de *15,6ºC*, até ao momento, e a máxima foi de *19,8ºC*.

Neste momento, 16,2ºC, humidade a 61% e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1003 hPa com um valor mínimo de *1002 hPa*.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Boas

Aqui a mínima está a ser feita ainda vou com 16,9ºC...

A máxima foi de *20,9ºC* 

A precipitação total foi toda em 3 horas com *25,3mm*

A rajada máxima foi no pico da frente com *50,4km/h*

PS: Atenção daqui a 24horas e ao agravamento do tempo principalmente devido ao vento...


----------



## Gongas (20 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Depois de um dia de trabalho, destaco a forte chuva que caiu durante a madrugada e manhã. a tarde o tempo melhorou e o sol espreitou. Por agora muitas nuvens e um aguaceiro a caminho. Esperamos por mais!!!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 19:49)

Boas, 

Pela Nazaré choveu com muita intensidade (por vezes torrencialmente) entre as 6H e as 8H45.

Resultado...algumas inundações e a calçada de alguns passeios a ir ter à praia...








O fim da tarde trouxe algumas belas imagens.


----------



## bisnaga33 (20 Out 2009 às 20:08)

boas noites ao forum hoje trabalho de noite podem-me dizer que tempo esperamos esta noite aqui por almada


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Brigantia disse:


> O fim da tarde trouxe algumas belas imagens.



Espectacular ! 


Hoje aqui em Paço de Arcos/Oeiras de realçar 2 aguaceiros muito fortes,e durante tempo assinalável.Ambos de manhã.De tarde no Campo Grande nada de especial.Só uns aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Boas por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes que acumulou até ao momento 26mm de precipitação , temperatura actual de 12,5 Cº


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui para além da chuvada da manhã, voltou a cair com alguma intensidade mas de muito pouca duração por volta das 14 e 30.

Não era de esperar que ainda estivesse a chover??? Eu cá contava com um dia daqueles com chuva de manhã até à noite.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Skizzo disse:


> bem 53.6mm no Geofisico nd mau



Não foi tanto!
Ficou-se pelos 33,6mm! Mesmo assim não foi nada mau!




JPedroMR disse:


> Por aqui para além da chuvada da manhã, voltou a cair com alguma intensidade mas de muito pouca duração por volta das 14 e 30.
> 
> Não era de esperar que ainda estivesse a chover??? Eu cá contava com um dia daqueles com chuva de manhã até à noite.



Não.
O previsto era que a frente deixasse chuva moderada a forte e que depois dela houvesse uma melhoria das condições atmosféricas. Para a região de Lisboa os aguaceiros previstos era escassos.
A partir da madrugada e início da manhã do dia de amanhã é que se prevê que as condições atmosféricas voltem a piorar. 
*

Meteograma GFS meteoPT para Lisboa*






--------------------------------

Excelentes fotos *Brigantia*!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2009 às 20:35)

Extremos de hoje:
13,5ºC/19,1ºC.
Acumulei ainda 23,3mm.
Actualmente 14,2ºC, céu muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Actualmente a temperatura é de 12,9ºC, que é a mínima de hoje. Não chove.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mín: *14.9ºC*
Temperatura máx: *20.2ºC*

Sigo com 15.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui neste momento tudo calmo.

Estou com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Neste momento 11,6ºC que é a mínima.


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2009 às 22:46)

boas noites
sigo com 16.5º, vento fraco a moderado de NW e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus....fresco


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Está fresquinho esta noite. Às 23:19 tenho:

Temperatura:  	 14.8 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	11.7 °C 
Humidade: 	82% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	2.7km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	2.7km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1003.9hPa 	
Precipitação: 	35.3mm

Extremos do dia:

Min: 14.8ºC às 23h21
Máx: 21.4ºC às 13h59
Precipitação: 35.3 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Uma noite agradável de vento fraco de OSO.

Agora 16,6 ºC e 68 % de humidade relativa.

Total acumulado de precipitação de 31,6 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 15.3ºC

Máx - 18.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 58 km/h

Humidade mínima de 59% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 22.8 mm

Dia marcado por chuva forte durante a manhã e céu muito nublado durante a tarde, vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2009 às 23:41)

Já não choveu mais

Estão 12.9ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## bisnaga33 (20 Out 2009 às 23:51)

boas noites
alguem me pode dizer se para esta noite se preve chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 23:52)

bisnaga33 disse:


> boas noites
> alguem me pode dizer se para esta noite se preve chuva



Poderá ocorrer uma trovoada ou outra acompanhada de aguaceiros, mas as probabilidades são mínimas.


----------



## bisnaga33 (20 Out 2009 às 23:55)

entao o grosso da festa sera amanha a noite


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2009 às 00:01)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN 13.9ºC 23:55
TEMP MAX 20.7ºC 13:59
RAJADA MAX 47.1km/h 17:13

Temp actual: 13.9ºC 23:55
Pressão: 1003.2Hpa 23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0km/h 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:N 
Temperatura do vento: 13.9ºC 23:55
Humidade Relativa:80% 23:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima hora : 0.3 mm 23:55 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h : 29.8mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento céu nublado vento nulo 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 00:05)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom Dia
> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> 
> TEMP MIN 13.9ºC 23:55



Fresco por aí. Por aqui a mínima ficou nos 16,2 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 00:08)

bisnaga33 disse:


> entao o grosso da festa sera amanha a noite



Sim amanhã, está previsto vento e chuva forte para a noite (21h-6h).


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 00:11)

Dia marcado pela chuva que caiu forte de manhã...
Faço meus os valores do Lightning, pois a chuva vinha tocada de sul, o que impediu um registo fiável... por isso, fica com 27mm de precipitação.
Durante o resto do dia, não choveu mais excepto agora na parte final, em que tem caído um aguaceiro nos últimos minutos.
Já recolhi, depois da meia noite, 1,1mm.

Quanto a temperaturas, 

15.2ºC
21.4ºC

De momento, sigo com 15.6ºC, 81%HR, 1003hpa.
Aguaceiros, vento moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2009 às 00:11)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Fresco por aí. Por aqui a mínima ficou nos 16,2 ºC.



Boa noite Daniel a minima foi batida a pouco ou seja as 23:59  neste momento 14.0ºc


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Boa noite, cai neste momento um aguaceiro moderado, 15ºC Vento moderado de SW e pressão em 1003hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 00:39)

olá boa noite! 

O céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade composta sobretudo por Cumulus fractus e sobre estes também alguns Altocumulus.
Tudo muito calmo até agora, apenas uma brisa que se sente fria surge vinda de Oeste.

*Extremos de 20-Out:*

*Máximos:* 20.3ºC / 89% hr

*mínimos:* 14.2ºC / 53% hr

Valores actuais: *14.2ºC* (ainda) / *81% hr*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 00:45)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,8ºC*

Precipitação: *23,4mm*

---

Actualmente, não chove, e a temperatura é de 14,9ºC.

Há pouco chovia fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 00:47)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado mas não registou nada porque foi poucos minutos, a temperatura encontra-se nos 15,2ºC e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 00:50)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pela Nazaré choveu com muita intensidade (por vezes torrencialmente) entre as 6H e as 8H45.
> 
> ...



Exceptuando alguns estragos ocorridos, esse fim de tarde faz da Nazaré única! É só um dos grandes sítios, que também tem um e onde adoro passar férias! 

Belos registos, sem dúvida.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 00:53)

Eis que chove neste momento!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 01:03)

Por aqui também passou um aguaceiro embora muito fraquinho.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 01:17)

Se a previsão de uma rain-party e ou lightning-party aponta para a próxima noite como sendo bem possível, será uma noite de serviço certamente bem diferente para melhor, o que não é inédito nestas circunstâncias!


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2009 às 01:46)

Pelas 21H30 surgiu um aguadeiro moderado, que fez a temperatura descer aos 9,4º ( a temp. mín. do dia 20/10/2009), verificando-se neste momento 10,1º, mas com tendência para descer (0,4º Hora).

Seguindo o que aconteceu o ano passado, farto em nevões, os mesmos só estarão presentes na Serra da Lousã quando eu registar um valor menor de 8,0º, e claro, existir precipitação na serra.

Se assim acontecer, hoje não esteve muito longe.


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 01:49)

Maia (Porto):
Aqui deu um aguaceiro mais intenso, mas curto.
O dia aliás teve poucos aguaceiros, e os que teve, foram fracos.

Ao final da tarde, estavam 13º.
Pressão 1001 (menos 11 mb que ontem): agora estável.



Vince disse:


> Por aqui também passou um aguaceiro embora muito fraquinho.


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2009 às 01:52)

Boas! Neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte por Coimbra ao qual pelo barulho eu diria que com algum granizo à mistura.

Cumps.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 03:06)

Diluvio neste momento por aqui com granizo á mistura.


----------



## cactus (21 Out 2009 às 03:21)

boas por aqui vai pingando fraco depois dum aguaceiro, a temp nao sei dizer pois avariou-se-me o minha estacao made in LIDL


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2009 às 08:02)

Aqui durante a noite caíram 2 aguaceiros fortes (3:30 e 5:30)

Pelo menos o último fui confirmar e teve granizo. 

Sigo com 5,8 mm e novo aguaceiro a chegar.


----------



## mocha (21 Out 2009 às 09:31)

Boas, eu acordei as 3h da manha com o aguaceiro que caiu, não sei se com ou sem granizo, por agora ceu muito nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia companheiros!
Esta noite foi marcada por aguaceiros (embora não tenha dado conta de nenhum, pois estava bem ferrado no sono).
Sigo com 7,5mm acumulados desde a meia noite, e com especial incidência desde as 5 da manhã...
De momento não chove, embora não exclua essa possibilidade nos próximos tempos...
Quanto a temperaturas, sigo com 16,7ºC após mínima de 14.4ºC.
83%HR, 1004hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Noite marcada por aguaceiros. O dia acordou fresco e neste momento o céu encoberto e bem negro antecipa chuva.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2009 às 10:16)

bons dias
ás 8.10h, 16.5º, vento moderado de WNW e ceu muito nublado.
durante a noite cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados e a minima foi de  14.8º, minima do mês


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia

O céu está cada vez mais nublado em Santarém

Em Abrantes a mínimafoi de 10.6ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2009 às 10:44)

Boas

Por Sesimbra o céu encontra-se nublado, vento nulo, 17ºc.

Vamos então aguardar pela tarde e pelo evoluir da situação.

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 11:02)

Bons dias!

Noite de aguaceiros, com um especialmente forte entre as 4:30 e as 4:40. O rain rate atingiu os 76,60mm/h.

No total, esta noite, acumulei *5,3mm*.

A temperatura mínima desceu para os *13,1ºC*!

Neste momento sigo com 17,3ºC, céu encoberto, e humidade nos 69%.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste, e pressão nos 1005 hPa.

Ponto de orvalho de 11,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Acho que esses aguaceiros fintaram-me cá de uma maneira...
Levo apenas 1,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.
E não ouvi nada durante a noite. Mas sonhei com trovoada! 

A ver se hoje temos sorte!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 12:03)

Temperatura _estagnadíssima_ nos 17,2ºC, com céu a manter-se encoberto, e vento a soprar moderado.

Humidade nos 72%.


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 12:08)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Acho que esses aguaceiros fintaram-me cá de uma maneira...
> Levo apenas 1,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.
> ...



Que os teus sonhos se tornem realidade 


Por aqui chove outra vez de maneira fraca


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Chove fraco, agora, tocada a vento.

Temperatura nos 17,3ºC e humidade a 79%.

Vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Aqui na minha zona não deve chover há algum tempo, pois a estrada começa a secar...
Mas na Charneca da Caparica caiu um valente aguaceiro pelas 11h30, mais coisa menos coisa...
Por aqui, vou seguindo com 19.3ºC, 69%HR, 1004hpa, céu muito nublado e vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 12:54)

Por aqui está a chover, estou com 16.2ºC e 1.2 mm.


----------



## Met (21 Out 2009 às 12:58)

Por Cascais chove agora bem forte!


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 13:08)

Boas 

Estou com um pequeno problema...

As pilhas do pluviómetro acabaram e agora não tenho sensor. Não estou para ir ao telhado agora, as telhas estão bastante húmidas e escorregadias...

E com a situação que se avizinha ainda pior, assim não consigo registar a precipitação. 

Existe alguma maneira de colocar outro instrumento de medida (nem que seja um copo, sei lá... ) para mais tarde recolher o valor de precipitação que o copo acumulou e depois tentar de certa forma converter esse valor para milímetros?


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2009 às 13:11)

Aqui está a chover forte há 10 minutos.3 minutos dos quais chuva torrencial,com pingos grossos,que em 30 segundos fizeram um rio a desaguar na rua lá de baixo.E continua...


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Aqui também chove, mas é pouco intensa a chuva.
Os pingos é que são jeitosos.

2,2mm acumulados.


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2009 às 13:18)

E já está a dminuir de intensidade.. A estação MeteoOeiras que não sei se é perto daqui,registou 3 mm nos ultimos minutos.Mas até pareceu mais.
A estação já registou 6,8 mm hoje.
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2009 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã calma, onde a temperatura chegou aos 15,7º, agora chuva moderada e 11,4º.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 13:19)

meteo disse:


> E já está a dminuir de intensidade.. A estação MeteoOeiras que não sei se é perto daqui,registou 3 mm nos ultimos minutos.Mas até pareceu mais.



Por aqui 2.2 mm até ao momento


----------



## JPedroMR (21 Out 2009 às 13:21)

Aqui começou vai para 30 minutos e continua a cair!


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, chove com alguma intensidade por aqui com Vento moderado de Oeste. Temperatura nos 18,5ºC e pressão em 1004hpa.


----------



## squidward (21 Out 2009 às 13:38)

por aqui chove fraco

a temperatura essa, é bem baixa para aquilo que nos habituamos nos ultimos meses.
*16.5ºC* a esta hora.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 13:39)

Caiu aqui um aguaceiro fraco, mas que nem registou nada...
Mas pelo aspecto, vem aí mais...
18.6ºC, 76%HR.


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2009 às 13:43)

Chuva fraca em Santarém neste momento

Chuva moderada agora


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Out 2009 às 13:48)

Boas tardes, o dia até está a correr bem no que à chuva diz respeito: Desde a meia noite somo já 9.9mm, veremos o que o resto do dia reserva.

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura: 15.3 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 12.8 °C  
Humidade: 85% 
Velocidade do vento: 5.0km/h  
Rajada de vento: 14.0km/h
Vento: OESTE 
Pressão: 1005.6hPa  
Precipitação: 9.9mm  

A temperatura está bastante baixa, fruto do aguaceiro de há pouco.

Até logo!


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2009 às 13:49)

Chegou aos 120 mm/hr,naqueles 10 minutos diluvianos. E a estação já conta com 7,4 mm  
A temperatura é apenas de 16,5 ºC. Há menos de 1 semana as máximas estavam nos 30,e agora é isto..Já não deve passar dos 20 hoje!
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2009 às 14:15)

Pelo Cais do Sodré passou o "coração" deste aguaceiro. Em 30 minutos registou 9,4 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui apenas 1mm hoje.
Sou a pasmaceira do litoral Centro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2009 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui desde o 12:00H que têm caido aguaceiros ora moderados ora fracos, neste momento continua a chover fraco e estão 17.4ºC.
T.Minima de hoje: 10.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 15:36)

Aqui já chove há 2 horas seguidas, registando para já 9,2mm.
Sigo com 18,4º e para a noite espero chuva forte e vento forte


----------



## iceworld (21 Out 2009 às 16:00)

14º e chuva moderada há já 2h00.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Sigo com 18,3.
A chuva agora está mais fraca e o vento cada vez mais forte.
Vamos agora ver o que a noite nos reserva:















Para as duas da madrugada, o rosa afectara lisboa que equivale a mais de 10mm


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 16:20)

Boas, a situação mantém-se desde á pouco Céu muito nublado e um ligeiro aumento da velocidade média do Vento mas não chove por agora, temperatura de 18,5ºC.


----------



## Kaparoger (21 Out 2009 às 16:32)

Por aki começou a chuver neste momento... A temperatura situa-se nos 11º!!
Ja ouvi dizer que teremos um inverno como o de 2000/2001... por acaso ja n me lembor    será +   ou


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 16:40)

Céu muito nublado. Caem agora umas pingas. O vento está a aumentar...

Esta vai ser mais uma madrugada de temporal chasing...   Assim que começar o pico da acção, vou para a rua...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Out 2009 às 16:41)

Esse inverno bateu recordes no Norte ao nível de precipitação, mas foi o mais ameno de que me lembro. Não liguei o aquecedor uma unica vez haha


----------



## Gongas (21 Out 2009 às 16:49)

Chuva fraca ou moderada sem parar a varias horas, pelos menos desde as 11h da manha.o vento ainda não mostrou a sua raça. pouca sorte para o pessoal da universidade com a serenata da latada hoje a noite, mas não se pode ter tudo.
Agravamento para fim de tarde/noite?? Sim e que venham umas trovoadas...que saudades.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 16:57)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade, a chuva é que nem por isso...
Caem umas pingas aqui e ali, mas nada que dê para contabilizar...
18.9ºC, 73%HR, 1003hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 16:58)

Aqui a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade.
Penso que agora já não vai parar, agora é o vento aumentar de intensidade e a chuva tambem, confirmem-me.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 17:03)

andres disse:


> Aqui a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade.
> Penso que agora já não vai parar, agora é o vento aumentar de intensidade e a chuva tambem, confirmem-me.



Que a chuva não vai parar mais duvido...o vento vai aumentar sim mas mais a partir ai das 20h se bem que vai se notar a partir desta altura um aumento...rajada máxima aqui até ao momento de 33,8km/h WSW e chove de forma moderada...


----------



## Madragoa (21 Out 2009 às 17:08)

Boas tardes...depois de uma semana e tal pela zona Oeste,infelizmente sem net e sem estação...não tive hipótese de nada,,agora de volta a Lisboa.e parece que foi na altura certa 


Temperatura actual 19.8c
Humidade nos 80 %
Pressão atmosférica nos 1003mb
Vento farco a moderado entre os 10 e os 15 km/h
Céu totalmente encoberto
Quanto a ,hoje acumulados 7.8mm
Actualmente não chove

Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 17:22)

Caiu aqui um aguaceiro moderado mas curto... Ainda assim, deu para mais 1,1mm.
Até ver, 8,6mm hoje.
Ainda não se nota o aumento do vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 17:35)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado e o vento já se faz sentir


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2009 às 17:42)

Por aqui neste momento vai caindo uns chuviscos e o vento já se faz sentir com mais intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 17:49)

Boa tarde.

Chuva fraca e moderada tem caído, em períodos relativamente curtos. No entanto entre as 16:29 e as 16:35 acumulei mais 2,1mm de precipitação, prefazendo um total de *7,4mm* no dia de hoje!

A temperatura actual mantém-se estável, nos 17,1ºC.

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *18,1ºC*!

Vem lá mais um aguaceiro... 82% e 16,2 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 17:55)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *13,8ºC*

A máxima foi de *19,4ºC* finalmente abaixo dos 20º 

A rajada máxima até ao momento é de *33,9km/h WSW* vai ser batida várias vezes até as 00h 

Temperatura actual 18,2ºc e tenho de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 2,1mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2009 às 18:12)

Alguém me pode esplicar o que é que ai vêm, vejo a imagem de satélite e não consigo ver nada de especial


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2009 às 18:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguém me pode esplicar o que é que ai vêm, vejo a imagem de satélite e não consigo ver nada de especial



É realmente um pouco confuso e difícil precisar, apenas estávamos a ir pelos modelos e onde o previam, nem sempre o que está no satélite a algumas horas diz tudo.. 
O principal forma-se agora, e agora sim já é visível no satélite, com ar de para já o que já existe ir entrar algures pelo centro..
Aquela linha de instabilidade no círculo vermelho, com aquela assinatura em "vértice" típica de forte actividade, e penso que até a marca do importante "shear" referido no Estofex está bem visível nas células individuais marcadas a azul..
Assim de repente metem-me respeito.. 

Vamos lá ver por onde entram, e como, pois como disse, está tudo muito dinâmico e em formação, e o satélite ainda não diz tudo.. Mas sim, aponta para já com mais força ao litoral Centro/Norte..


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2009 às 18:32)

boas tardes
sigo com 17.2º, vento fraco a moderado de W, ceu muito nublado por cumulus, cirroestratus e nimboestratus e periodos de chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2009 às 18:41)

Excelente observação Rozzo 

Aqui a máxima mais baixa pós Verão *18,7ºC*

Acumulados 7,0 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 18:54)

Olá

A mínima foi de *13.0ºC*

A máxima  não ultrapassou os 20ºC tendo sido de *19.7ºC*.

O dia tem-se caracterizado por chuva durante a madrugada, depois durante a manhã não houve chuva, tendo havido um forte aguaceiro ao início da tarde cerca das 13:00 horas. Durante a tarde têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros.

Por agora sigo com 16.9ºC e começa agora a chover
A pressão é de 1004 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 18:58)

A máxima hoje ficou-se abaixo dos 20ºC, algo que já não acontecia há longos meses. Foi de 19.5ºC.
De momento, céu muito ameaçador, devendo estar a cair uma valente carga de água na zona do Fogueteiro...
O vento começa a intensificar-se, soprando moderado de W.
17.6ºC, 83%HR, 1003hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Pois é....O vento aqui já está a ficar forte e a chuva já começa a intensificar-se...O céu muito escuro....


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Eis mais um aguaceiro. Desta vez, nada acumulei.

A temperatura está a descer. 16,4ºC actualmente.

Vento de OSO (248º), nos 13,0 km/h e pressão a 1004 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 19:12)

O Vento mantém-se moderado desde á bocado e chove fraco com um Céu muito escuro a Norte.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 19:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguém me pode esplicar o que é que ai vêm, vejo a imagem de satélite e não consigo ver nada de especial



Já somos dois...

Apesar da explicação do rozzo, não vejo nada _ainda_ em especial formação... 

Pode ser que quando vier venha tudo de uma vez. 

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado, mas nada de especial. Aguardemos, se dizem que o pico é só a partir do final desta noite, início de madrugada de quinta, então não é de espantar ainda não haver alterações significativas no vento.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2009 às 19:19)

rozzo disse:


> É realmente um pouco confuso e difícil precisar, apenas estávamos a ir pelos modelos e onde o previam, nem sempre o que está no satélite a algumas horas diz tudo..
> O principal forma-se agora, e agora sim já é visível no satélite, com ar de para já o que já existe ir entrar algures pelo centro..
> Aquela linha de instabilidade no círculo vermelho, com aquela assinatura em "vértice" típica de forte actividade, e penso que até a marca do importante "shear" referido no Estofex está bem visível nas células individuais marcadas a azul..



Esse V-Shape tem semelhanças quanto baste com o Case Studie que está no EUMeTrain

http://www.zamg.ac.at/eumetrain/jarno/spain/intro.htm


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Há 45 minutos apanhei um valente aguaceiro em Benfica/Pontinha. O suficiente para parar o transito. 

Aqui onde moro, vejo que pouco choveu.
Vou com 5,4mm.
O vento ainda sopra fraco.


----------



## fsl (21 Out 2009 às 19:24)

meteo disse:


> E já está a dminuir de intensidade.. A estação MeteoOeiras que não sei se é perto daqui,registou 3 mm nos ultimos minutos.Mas até pareceu mais.
> A estação já registou 6,8 mm hoje.
> http://www.meteooeiras.com/





A Estação fica na Rua Camilo C. Branco, junto à Igreja da Nova-Oeiras , e também perto do Centro da Juventude.


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Em Abrantes vai chuviscando 

A máxima foi de 16.3ºC

Agora estão 14.7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 19:57)

2mm
15.2ºC
Hr91%

*no comment*
Só tenho uma pergunta a fazer. Porque é que os Algarvios mandaram o escudo anti precipitação para aqui?


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 20:01)

Acabou de chover. Mais 1,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Out 2009 às 20:06)

Boas, parece que o show vai começar. 11.9 mm agora.

Sigo ainda com:

Temperatura:  	 16.6 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	14.4 °C 	
Humidade: 	87% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	9.7km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	13.2km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDOESTE
Pressão: 	1004.6
Precipitação: 	11.9mm


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 20:07)

Está a começar a chover bastante aqui.
Chuva moderada e vento forte


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Por aqui ja chove a largos minutos,nao ha vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Vento moderado de SO e chuva fraca.

Acumulados 7,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN 12.6ºC 04:58
TEMP MAX 18.1ºC 12:50
RAJADA MAX 15.4km/h 17:07

Temp actual: 16.0ºC 20:25
Pressão: 1004.6Hpa 20:25
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2km/h 20:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:W 
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC 20:25
Humidade Relativa:88% 20:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima hora : 3.5 mm 20:25
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h : 10.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento céu muito nublado a pouco caiu uma grande chuvada em 5 minutos rendeu 3.5mm

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 20:32)

Por aqui 16.0ºC, 3.8 mm e vento fraco.

Estou ansioso pelos meus 70 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Já chove muito mais!!
É um dilúvio de chuva fraca as rajadas de vento são fortíssimas na ordem dos 2 km/h!!

15.2ºC(desce lentamente)
Pa 1002.0hPa(descer)


PS: baseado em factos reais ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 20:38)

Extremos de hoje:

14,4 ºC / 18,6 ºC

---

Uma máxima finalmente abaixo dos 20 ºC.

Precipitação a acumular até às próximas 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 20:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Já chove muito mais!!
> É um dilúvio de chuva fraca as rajadas de vento são fortíssimas na ordem dos 2 km/h!!



Calma, o vento e a chuva irão chegar, ainda é cedo


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Pela Nazaré tivemos uma tarde/noite de chuva. Que belo dia de Outono
Mas o melhor foi mesmo o mar, ondas enormes. Não tive oportunidade 
de fazer registos, pois não tinha a máquina comigo


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calma, o vento e a chuva irão chegar, ainda é cedo



Aqui nunca chegam...
Para aqui as rajadas baterem os 40 km/h aí em Lisboa têm que estar a 100km/h

Para que chova aqui algo de interessante tem que Santarém estar em alerta Laranja/Vermelho...
A Serra d'aire é uma barreira quase impenetrável.

Começa agora a chover moderado.
Agora  o vento é nulo. 
HR92%


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 21:01)

É na zona centro que se está a formar uma linha instável


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 21:02)

Recomeçou a chuva moderada.

Acumulados 7,2 mm.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2009 às 21:03)

sigo com vento moderado com rajadas de SW, ceu muito nublado e caem alguns pingos grossos


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Chuva moderada também pela Nazaré.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 21:09)

A bolsa de céu limpo que se vê de satélite a caminhar na direcção da região centro, é o local "onde está" o vento forte.

Por aqui 16.4ºC e 5.0 mm e rajada máxima até agora de 40 km/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, vento moderado com rajadas, 16,2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 21:14)

E onde anda a chuva?


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Por aquí também já chove estou com 16.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 21:26)

E eis que chove moderado!

*10,3mm* de precipitação acumulada até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 16,4ºC e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 21:27)

Com a ocorrência de precipitação a temperatura sobe ligeiramente.

Chove moderado a espaços, mas ainda 7,6 mm acumulados, vento fraco de SSO.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 21:31)

Acabei de ter um relato de um amigo meu que está no Cais do Sodré e ele diz que chove muito forte lá...
Aqui chove moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, que sempre deram para acumular mais 1mm.
De momento, 17.7ºC, 93%HR, 1002hpa, vento moderado.

Extremos do dia:

14.4ºC
19.5ºC
Precipitação (até agora): 9,5mm.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Aqui agora sim o vento já se ouve e está a aumentar...rajada máxima até agora de 45,1km/h SW, temperatura de 18,2ºC a subir!!


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 21:45)

A força da chuva aumentou, ja chove a 2h, o vento  continua desaparecido


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 21:46)

O meu amigo de cais do sodre diz que já está tudo alagado de agua e diz que é muito forte
Aqui cada vez mais forte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Boa Noite

Por aqui á pouco caiu forte, agora já chove fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.4ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Boas noites,

Por Setúbal chove moderado e vento moderado com rajadas que começam a ser fortes.

Tenho neste momento 17.1ºC

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> A bolsa de céu limpo que se vê de satélite a caminhar na direcção da região centro, é o local "onde está" o vento forte.



Então mas vamos ter chuva forte e vento forte ou vamos ter vento forte e céu limpo?


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2009 às 21:59)

Lightning disse:


> Então mas vamos ter chuva forte e vento forte ou vamos ter vento forte e céu limpo?



Olha, aqui o satélite ás 22:00 previa bastante vento e assim nuvens no ceu, mas agora é 22:00 e chove forte e vento muito forte


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 22:02)

Agora chove com intensidade.
O vento é coisa que por agora não existe


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2009 às 22:04)

Chove com intensidade e o vento aumentou bastante nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 22:05)

A instabilidade mais interesante continua a entrar pela Figueira e assim deverá continuar. Difícil de perceber só por satélite se realmente é interessante mas presumo que sim. Onde anda o N_Fig quando precisamenos dele ? 







Mas o vitamos em Coimbra reporta chuva intensa durante meia hora que entretanto acalmou.



Aqui por Oeiras depois de uma sonolenta calmaria o vento parece estar finalmente a acordar aos poucos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Lightning disse:


> Então mas vamos ter chuva forte e vento forte ou vamos ter vento forte e céu limpo?



O "temporal" que para aí vinha nunca esteve modelado como tendo muita chuva, excepto para a região norte e centro, mas nada de muita quantidade


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Out 2009 às 22:08)

Boas pessoal!

Aqui por Coimbra não parou de chover certinho, mas não muito intenso. Futebolada às 23h para experienciar as condições climatéricas "in vivo" 
Cumprimentos,


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Aqui chove cada vez com mais intensidade e tocada a vento é outra coisa


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Parece estar a chegar! 

Rajada máxima de 38,9 km/h até agora, misto de chuva e vento! 

Espero que isto seja 1/2 do que ainda pode vir....


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2009 às 22:12)

A chuva acalmou, o vento esse parece estar a aumentar.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 22:12)

O vento que há pouco andava nos 2km/h anda agora perto dos 10km/h e rajadas 15km/h.


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2009 às 22:14)

fsl disse:


> A Estação fica na Rua Camilo C. Branco, junto à Igreja da Nova-Oeiras , e também perto do Centro da Juventude.



Muito Obrigado 
Fica algo longe da minha casa,mas para mim que não tenho hipótese de ter uma estação com dados minimamente fiáveis,tem sido excelente consultar o seu site.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Chove fraco a moderado mas vai rendendo.

Acumulados 9,6 mm e vento fraco a moderado de Sul, predominantemente.

Rate actual de 2,8 mm/h.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Na última hora o vento aumentou um pouco.
Vai chovendo fraco. Levo 8,9mm acumulados.


O Cabo Raso regista para já a maior velocidade de vento médio com 44,3km/h.





Nas estações do WU, a Urb. da Portela foi a que registou até agora a maior rajada de vento com 61,1km/h.


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Por aqui continua a chover e o vento ja se faz sentir a chuva ja nao cai direita mas sim muito torta


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Por agora não chove tenho 16.5ºC

Pressão nos 1002.8 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Atingidos os 10,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Aqui rajada máxima até ao momento de *51,3km/h SW*, a temperatura continua a subir e tenho agora 18,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 22:28)

Aqui ainda tudo calmo.

Rajada máxima de 55 km/h estou com 17.7ºC e 6.8 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Out 2009 às 22:28)

Grande queda de pressão em apenas 1h para os 1000.2hPa


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2009 às 22:31)

Por aqui vai chovendo 

A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar está agora nos 15.0ºC

O vento continua fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 22:35)

Aqui o vento já explodiu 

Mas vem de várias direcções daí ainda não ter ido além dos 60 km/h.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Boas
Por cá entre Cantanhede e Mira (Febres) Durante todo o dia Chuva certinha e por vezes forte( ja que apanhei alguma pelas costas...)
O vento começou ao inicio da noite...
Por agora registo...
temperatura-15º
Pressao-997.7hpa (e a cair)
Ultima rajada de 31km/H (SE)
.......
Boa continuaçao.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Olá, tenho o vento a aumentar agora:

Rajada de 24.6 km7h seguida de outra de 23.8 km/h

Neste momento:

Temperatura:  	 18.1 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	16.1 °C 	
Humidade: 	88% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	15.4km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	24.8km/h 
Vento: 	OES-SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1003.3hPa 	
Precipitação: 	15.0mm

15 mm acumulados nada mau. Com 35.3 de ontem somo 50.3 mm em dois dias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Aqui o vento ainda não foi além do moderado, com rajadas na casa dos 20 a 30 km/h esporadicamente.

Aqui chegará mais tarde. Entretanto chove fraco mas continuamente.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 22:43)

*69,1 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Muito vento já por Queluz, máximo até agora de 66 km/h


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 22:48)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2009 às 22:48)

neste momento sigo com chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado a forte e 17.2º


----------



## fsl (21 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Em Oeiras regista-se uma situaçao original: A TEMP  MAX do dia foi registada às 22:22.
O Vento, embora tenha vindo a aumentar, a rajada ainda nao ultrapassa a casa dos 30 km/h.

Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-10-09  22:42)
Temperatura:	18.7°C 
Humidade:	89%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.8°C 
Vento:	14.5 km/hr SSW
Pressão:	1002.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	9.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	47.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 300.2mm
Wind chill:	 18.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 14.2°C às   4:50	 18.8°C às 22:22
Humidade:	 72%  às  10:55	 92%  às   7:42
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.7°C às   0:15	 17.2°C às  22:20
Pressão:	 1002.4hPa  às  22:37	 1005.3hPa  às  13:06
Precipitação mais intensa:		 114.0mm/hr  às  12:53
Maior Rajada Vento:		 32.2 km/hr  às  22:22
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 14.4°C às   0:37	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  22:1


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Volta agora a chover e com intensidade. O vento não se faz sentir.
Sigo com 16.6ºC

Pressão a 1002.7 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Lentamente as rajadas a aumentarem também aqui: 37.44km/h de Sul agora mesmo.

Continua a chover, e por conseguinte a acumular: 15.4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Do ponto de vista da precipitação este episódio está a surpreender-me, pois esperava mais vento que precipitação neste momento, mas ainda bem que assim é.

O vento começa a dar sinais de aparecer, mas ainda tímido.

Acumulados 12,6 mm.


----------



## mocha (21 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui chuva forte e vento com rajadas fortes, faz estremecer as janelas


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 23:06)

Até agora uns bons 44,6 km/h. Daqui a bocado vou à rua filmar o evento, que merece ser recordado. 

Vou é levar tijolos nos bolsos...


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Rajada máxima aqui até ao momento de *52,1km/h SW*, temperatura de 18,7ºC


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (21 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Boa noite pessoal!! É a 1ªvez que escrevo neste forum....já há algum tempo que acompanho e acho mt bom.
Aqui por Pombal chove bem desde as 21h30 , mas vento nada....
Podem dizer-me o que vai acontecer nas proximas horas?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!! É a 1ªvez que escrevo neste forum....já há algum tempo que acompanho e acho mt bom.
> Aqui por Pombal chove bem desde as 21h30 , mas vento nada....
> Podem dizer-me o que vai acontecer nas proximas horas?



Bem-vindo 

Na tua zona, intensificação da chuva e da intensidade do vento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2009 às 23:16)

E por aqui o vento já sopra forte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!! É a 1ªvez que escrevo neste forum....já há algum tempo que acompanho e acho mt bom.
> Aqui por Pombal chove bem desde as 21h30 , mas vento nada....
> Podem dizer-me o que vai acontecer nas proximas horas?



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 

Esperamos o teu seguimento por aqui.


O vento só se vai intensificar com mais notoriedade para lá da meia noite.


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (21 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Onde vão observar a situação no momento em determinado local? Há algum site em que possa ver isso on-line?
Continua a chover cada vez mais  mas o vento ainda está muito calmo...será que virá alguma coisa aqui nesta zona??


----------



## bisnaga33 (21 Out 2009 às 23:29)

boas noites ao forum 
para a zona de lx o que se preve paras as proximas horas e se podemos contar com alguma trovoada 
ps:eu que trabalho ao ar livre nomeadamente na ponte 25a vos digo que por aqui o vento tem bastante intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Onde vão observar a situação no momento em determinado local? Há algum site em que possa ver isso on-line?
> Continua a chover cada vez mais  mas o vento ainda está muito calmo...será que virá alguma coisa aqui nesta zona??



www.freemeteo.com 

Por cá o vento já esteve mais forte agora enfraqueceu, rajada máxima de 66 km/h até agora.

Estou com 17.7ºC e 8.2 mm.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Out 2009 às 23:38)

Por cá enquanto uns valores sobem,outros descem.....
A descer a pressao 995.6 hpa
Vento a aumentar,ultima rajada 42.8km/h a mais forte de hoje.
Temperatura a aumentar 15.7º (subiu 0.7º em meia hora)
e chuva nao para, na ultima hora registo 15mm
baos chuvadas....


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2009 às 23:38)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!! É a 1ªvez que escrevo neste forum....já há algum tempo que acompanho e acho mt bom.
> Aqui por Pombal chove bem desde as 21h30 , mas vento nada....
> Podem dizer-me o que vai acontecer nas proximas horas?



Bem vindo a esta familia

Temp actual: 17.4ºC 23:30
Pressão: 1002.4Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 13.6km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: 
Temperatura do vento: 14.8ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa:90% 23:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima hora : 4.0 mm 23:30
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h : 14.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Por aqui vai chovendo vento moderado Rajada maxima de 23.0 km/h e pouco

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 23:38)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Neste momento, 17,1ºC e vento moderado com chuva moderada também.


----------



## kikofra (21 Out 2009 às 23:40)

O vento ja vai com boas rajadas


----------



## fsl (21 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Em Oeiras a TEMP continua a subir. Regista-se nova MAX do dia às 23:38:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-10-09  23:42)
Temperatura:	18.9°C 
Humidade:	91%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.4°C 
Vento:	8.0 km/hr S
Pressão:	1002.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	9.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	47.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 300.2mm
Wind chill:	 18.9°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 14.2°C às   4:50	 18.9°C às 23:38
Humidade:	 72%  às  10:55	 92%  às   7:42
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.7°C às   0:15	 17.8°C às  23:38
Pressão:	 1001.9hPa  às  23:38	 1005.3hPa  às  13:06
Precipitação mais intensa:		 114.0mm/hr  às  12:53
Maior Rajada Vento:		 38.6 km/hr  às  23:08
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 14.4°C às   0:37	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.0°C às  23:26


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 23:50)

fsl disse:


> Em Oeiras a TEMP continua a subir. Regista-se nova MAX do dia às 23:38:



  O vento sul é sempre morno.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 13.6ºC

Máx - 17.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 66 km/h

Humidade mínima de 70% e máxima 96%

Precipitação - 8.4 mm rain rate máximo de 22.2 mm/hr

Dia marcado por aguceiros a partir do final da tarde, vento moderado.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2009 às 23:51)

As coisas por aqui acalmaram. 

Espero que seja mais uma "calma antes da tempestade". 

A bolsa de vento forte está aí a chegar, certo?


----------



## StormFairy (21 Out 2009 às 23:54)

Bela Noite heim ?

Por aqui temperatura continua a subir 18ºC neste momento

Vento intensifica-se gradualmente - Rajada de 53 Km/hr 

Pressão em descida 1002 hpa

Chove moderadamente 2.8mm na ultima hora 

Vamos ver o que a madrugada reserva aqui para o meu cantinho 
 Estou preparada !


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 23:55)

Há pouco as rajadas eram bem fortes e continuam com alguma intensidade mas não tanto como á bocado. Por agora chove moderadamente com 18,2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## rfll (21 Out 2009 às 23:57)

boas noites!
estou para os lados de Venda Nova, Amadora, por agora não chove, apenas vento por vezes forte... não tenho grande conhecimento sobre dados meteorológicos, e vão-me desculpar o comentário, "mas não era suposto segundo a previsões e tanta expectativa a noite ser pior?" ou ainda esta para vir?


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2009 às 23:59)

Por cá continua a chuva fraca

Estão 16.3ºC que é a máxima do dia
A pressão está nos 998.3
O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, com uma rajada máxima de 50.0 km/h


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 00:01)

O vento acalmou um pouco por aqui e a rajada máxima continua nos 52,1km/h SW... o pico teria de ser agora pelo menos até as 2 ou 3horas e penso que por aqui já foi e foi pelas 23h... total de precipitação de hoje de 4,2mm...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 14,4 ºC / 18,6 ºC



A máxima acabou por ser às 23:59h com 18,7 ºC.

O dia fechou com 13,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 00:05)

rfll disse:


> boas noites!
> estou para os lados de Venda Nova, Amadora, por agora não chove, apenas vento por vezes forte... não tenho grande conhecimento sobre dados meteorológicos, e vão-me desculpar o comentário, "mas não era suposto segundo a previsões e tanta expectativa a noite ser pior?" ou ainda esta para vir?



Sim estava previsto ser pior em termos de vento e parece que não vai ser tão forte como se pensava! porque o pico era agora e pelo menos até as 2h onde poderiam fazer rajadas de 80km/h ou até mais nalguns locais mais propícios a isso...mas as rajadas parece que não estão a ir alem dos 50/ 60km/h tirando uma de quase 70km/h em mira Sintra na estação do Gil


----------



## ct5iul (22 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Hoje rendeu 15.0mm sigo com 17.6ºc vento moderado


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 00:05)

olá boa noite... 

_(work)_
Durante o dia as condições estiveram um tanto inconstantes, sendo que o tempo calmo, apesar de nublado e algum vento acompanhado sobretudo de chuva fraca na maioria das vezes, tenha sido a nota dominante.


_Consulta de dados ao sair:_
*Extremos de 21 Out-09:*

*Máximos:* 17.6ºC / 91% hr

*mínimos:* 12.7ºC / 74% hr


Desde há instantes tem-se verificado alguma actividade com períodos de vento forte com rajadas de SW, no entanto a precipitação tem-se apresentado de modo geral fraca mas com deslocação na horizontal!

Neste momento verifico que estão uns quase constantes ao longo do dia 17ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:07)

rfll disse:


> boas noites!
> estou para os lados de Venda Nova, Amadora, por agora não chove, apenas vento por vezes forte... não tenho grande conhecimento sobre dados meteorológicos, e vão-me desculpar o comentário, "mas não era suposto segundo a previsões e tanta expectativa a noite ser pior?" ou ainda esta para vir?



Ao nível de precipitação, para a região de Lisboa, a previsão nunca apontou para nada de excepcional. Vento é que era esperado mais. 


Por aqui o dia 21 terminou com 12,4mm acumulados.

Agora vai caindo fraca e tocada a vento.
0,4mm


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2009 às 00:09)

Chove moderadamente,mas tocado a vento.Está um tempo belissimo 
Em Oeiras o dia acabou com uns bons e certinhos 10,0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:11)

0.4 mm e 63 km/h chove bem agora


----------



## ct5iul (22 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Neste momento chuva forte


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:14)

Chuva muito forte agora aqui 

2.0 mm.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Rajadas de Vento muito fortes acompanhadas de Chuva quase torrencial é o panorama actual por aqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 00:16)

Um forte aguaceiro e muito vento está de passagem por aqui agora! yesss...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:18)

AnDré disse:


> Ao nível de precipitação, para a região de Lisboa, a previsão nunca apontou para nada de excepcional. Vento é que era esperado mais.



Foi preciso dizer isto para soprar umas boas rajadas de vento!
Está forte agora.

1,3mm e chuva tocada a vento forte.


----------



## rfll (22 Out 2009 às 00:20)

obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
bem agora por aqui voltou a chuva com alguma intensidade.


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Em Oeiras o dia começou com um aguaceiro que rendeu 2.6mm, entre as 00 e os 15 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:22)

Finalmente já vou nos meus 70...tive agora 71 km/h 

A temperatura está a subir já vai nos 18.1ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Out 2009 às 00:23)

Desde as 00:00  ja registo 3.0mm vento mais forte rajada maxima de 37.km/h sigo com a temperatura 
nos 17.8ºc a ponte 25 de abril ficou sem luzes http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Gongas (22 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Depois de horas de chuva intensa, eis que o vento começa a soprar moderado, por vezes com rajadas.
Parece que a instabilidade ja passou por esta região.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Quer-me parecer que estamos agora no pico do evento.

Fechei o dia 21 com os extremos:

Max 18.5ºC
Min 13.5ºC
Precipitação: 16 mm

Hoje, dia 22, começo já com 3.6 mm em 20 minutos.

Temperatura:  	 18.3 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	16.9 °C 	
Humidade: 	92% 
Velocidade do vento: 	14.3km/h /
Rajada de vento: 	26.2km/h 
Vento: 	OESTE 	
Pressão: 	1002.3hPa 
Precipitação: 	3.6mm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Finalmente já vou nos meus 70...tive agora 71 km/h
> 
> A temperatura está a subir já vai nos 18.1ºC.



76 km/h e 2.2 mm...18.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:27)

Ja somei os primeiros 1,4 mm do dia.


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Out 2009 às 00:29)

segundo imagens de satelite parece que o pico do evento e agora e parece-me que podemos ter alguma actividade convectiva confirmem por favor


----------



## under (22 Out 2009 às 00:30)

Vince disse:


> A instabilidade mais interesante continua a entrar pela Figueira e assim deverá continuar. Difícil de perceber só por satélite se realmente é interessante mas presumo que sim. Onde anda o N_Fig quando precisamenos dele ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde posso ver este graficozinho todo catita?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:30)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ja somei os primeiros 1,4 mm do dia.



Instantaneamente moderada a forte, com 2,0 mm desde as 0h.

O vento acalmou face há pouco.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:31)

Aqui 2,6mm.

Na última hora, bastante precipitação, em especial na região centro, tal como estava previsto:






O vento mais forte soprou na região de Lisboa:


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Em Oeiras a TEMP continua a subir... já vai em 19.2.


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-10-09   0:27)
Temperatura:	19.2°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.8°C 
Vento:	8.0 km/hr SSW
Pressão:	1001.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	2.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	50.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 303.2mm
Wind chill:	 18.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.9°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.0°C às   0:00	 19.2°C às  0:22
Humidade:	 91%  às   0:00	 92%  às   0:07
Ponto de Orvalho:	 17.8°C às   0:00	 17.8°C às   0:00
Pressão:	 1001.4hPa  às   0:20	 1001.9hPa  às   0:10
Precipitação mais intensa:		 50.6mm/hr  às   0:05
Maior Rajada Vento:		 48.3 km/hr  às   0:17
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 17.8°C às   0:19	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.0°C às   0:00


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:34)

Rajadas muito fortes, atinjo os 70 km/h de minuto em minuto 

2.2 mm e 18.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Instantaneamente moderada a forte, com 2,0 mm desde as 0h.



Já acumulei mais precipitação nestes primeiros minutos do dia que durante grande parte do dia de ontem. Já com 2,6 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:35)

87 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:37)

Sequência de rajadas com uma de 61 km/h agora.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 00:39)

Afinal o pico ainda está a ser   tive uma rajada de *62,9km/h SW* a temperatura já vai nos 19,2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Out 2009 às 00:40)

De momento ao que parece não chove, mas o vento esse já se faz sentir, vento forte com rajadas, céu encoberto, 18,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> 87 km/h



Custou, mas chegou!
Muito vento também aqui!
A precipitação vai nos 3,5mm

A estação da Portela chegou agora aos *82,1km/h*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 00:41)

Novamente uma sequência de rajadas com um pico de 60 km/h e volta a chover.


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Out 2009 às 00:43)

qual a previsao de tempo para esta madrugada


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2009 às 00:44)

Que saudades que já tinha de assistir a rajadas tão fortes como estas neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:45)

bisnaga33 disse:


> qual a previsao de tempo para esta madrugada



Calmia a partir das 3h/4h


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2009 às 00:46)

Em Oeiras a TEMP já vai nos 19.3 e a Rajada do Vento já atingiu 48,3 kms/h.


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-10-09   0:42)
Temperatura:	19.3°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	18.0°C 
Vento:	19.3 km/hr WSW
Pressão:	1001.7 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	2.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	50.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 303.2mm
Wind chill:	 19.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 20.2°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.0°C às   0:00	 19.3°C às  0:36
Humidade:	 91%  às   0:00	 92%  às   0:07
Ponto de Orvalho:	 17.8°C às   0:00	 18.3°C às   0:36
Pressão:	 1001.4hPa  às   0:20	 1001.9hPa  às   0:10
Precipitação mais intensa:		 50.6mm/hr  às   0:05
Maior Rajada Vento:		 48.3 km/hr  às   0:17
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 17.8°C às   0:19	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.0°C às   0:00


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2009 às 00:47)

nunca o termo cova fez tanto sentido. A rajada mais elevada até agora foi de 31.5 km/h e 37.44 ontem. A verdade é que cá em cima, num dos pontos mais altos da cidade o vento até uiva pelas janelas, alguns caixotes ja caíram. Decerto que as rajadas aqui estarão à volta dos 50, 60 km/h ao contrário de lá em baixo, na Piedade... Parou de chover agora


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Out 2009 às 00:48)

quer dizer que apartir dessa hora nao teremos mais chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 00:50)

bisnaga33 disse:


> quer dizer que apartir dessa hora nao teremos mais chuva



Possivelmente não.

Nítida explosão do vento desde a 0h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2009 às 00:53)

recomeça a chover moderado com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2009 às 01:01)

Faltou a luz na minha casa e nas redondezas não sei se terá sido das linhas de alta tensão por causa do Vento ou se é mesmo a convectividade a chegar.


----------



## rfll (22 Out 2009 às 01:03)

Que cenário teremos nas próximas horas? ainda teremos alguma coisa?


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2009 às 01:04)

foi do vento crizor. Cá em cima tudo bem. Eis que chego novamente aos 37 kmh. Será desta que ultrapassa? Quanto a chuva: 5.8 mm


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 01:05)

rfll disse:


> Que cenário teremos nas próximas horas? ainda teremos alguma coisa?



Vento até meio da madrugada por vezes forte e aguaceiros até amanha ao final da manha...depois acabou por estas bandas.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2009 às 01:09)

A velocidade média do Vento é impressionante aqui em cima..


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Aqui começou de novo a chover, o vento acalmou.

2.4 mm e 18.8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Esta malvada serviu-se do nosso território para ganhar impulso e reservou boa parte da sua energia para possivelmente estar a descarregar ali ao lado! A mancha verde ao centro da P.I. não estava tão proeminente!


----------



## Profetaa (22 Out 2009 às 01:21)

Chuva parou ...
e começou o vento fortissimo...
Nao me lembro de registar uma rajada assim....
69,7 km/H
Fortissimo agora aqui o vento...a electricidade da sinal...


----------



## rfll (22 Out 2009 às 01:21)

fui agora mesmo a rua e notei que para alem da chuva e vento, que esta mais quente!...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 01:25)

rfll disse:


> fui agora mesmo a rua e notei que para alem da chuva e vento, que esta mais quente!...



Sim, tem estado a aquecer desde as 23h30 

Neste momento aqui 2.4 mm, rajada máxima de 87 km/h e 18.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 01:29)

E tal como esperava, subi dos 16,9 ºC para os... 20,2 ºC.

Uma noite já tropical. 

Acumulados 3,4 mm desde as 0h e já não chove, embora o vento sopre moderado a forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 01:32)

Já vou com *19ºC*, neste momento não chove e o vento abrandou um pouco.


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2009 às 01:33)

E ai está,madrugada quase tropical,temperatura de 19,5 neste momento e mais alta que o dia anterior todo  Precipitação ontem de 10 mm e hoje já mais 4 mm..Sempre a somar


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Bem aqui a temperatura já vai nos 19,6ºC a 0,2 da máxima de ontem  a rajada máxima até agora foi de 62,9km/h SW (00:35) tenho acumulado desde as 00h 1,0mm


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2009 às 01:36)

Boa noite.

Um final de tarde e noite com chuva moderada, que deverá ter deixado por aqui mais de 20mm.

Agora 16,7º, sem chuva, mas o vento forte continua.


----------



## irpsit (22 Out 2009 às 01:36)

Aqui depois da chuva que começou ao início da noite, choveu bastante há bocado (por volta da 1h20) e com rajadas muito fortes!

Fui ver o barómetro e... incrível: depois de ter a pressão estável nos 1001 mb desde ontem, e até meio da tarde, agora já vou em 993 mb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 01:42)

O vento aqui voltou bem forte e feio...já tive 74 km/h.

Não chove, estou com 19.0ºC e 2.4 mm.


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2009 às 01:48)

agora tudo mais calmo, mas há pouco o vento estava bem forte 
e antes tinha chovido moderadamente


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 01:50)

Ela tem momentos que ainda cai, como agora que voltou a intensificar-se. 
O vento vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 01:54)

Pessoal o vento agora vai ter tendência a ir diminuindo no Litoral e vai aumentar um pouco no interior mas pouco tempo depois vai tudo para Espanha... ainda estou com rajadas de 40/ 50km/h mas está a dar as ultimas.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 02:54)

Por aqui também parece que o pior já passou, a menos que haja uma "recaída" a qualquer momento, porque tem sido assim durante esta última hora e meia; ora chove forte com bastante vento, ora tudo muito mais calmo instantes depois! 

A temperatura voltou aos *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2009 às 07:05)

*76,6 km/h* pelas 01:37!

O valor médio da velocidade do vento chegou a atingir os 56 km/h!

Já a precipitação, tem caído em regime de aguaceiros moderados/fortes! *16,0mm* acumulados até ao momento!

A temperatura mínima regista-se agora, com *15,4ºC*, e a humidade encontra-se nos 79%.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Out 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia
Retiro o que disse ontem em relação ao vento.
Velocidade média do vento atingiu apenas os 42km/h, mas a maior rajada foi de 74km/h.
A temperatura subiu drásticamente até aos 19.2ºC
E a pressão atingiu um mínimo de 998.2hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2009 às 08:02)

Chuva:

12,2 mm ontem e 5,2 mm hoje.

Temperatura:

Foi subindo até atingir máxima de 19,3ºC às 2:18

Vento:

Até foi relativamente calmo. O pico foi por volta da 01:00 com rajada máxima de 61,2 km/h.

Não deixou de ser uma noite bem interessante


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Que bela noite de vento, o vento soprou sempre forte, a chuva essa é que não foi asim muito.
Minima de hoje: 15.7ºC.
Por agora estão 16.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2009 às 09:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Chuva:
> 
> 12,2 mm ontem e 5,2 mm hoje.
> 
> ...





*Foi na realidade uma noite muito original, em que a TEMP MX foi atigida às 01:53 : Oeiras 19,8º*


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2009 às 09:45)

Boa noite!

Curto e intenso... as duas palavras que melhor descrevem o que foi este evento por Coimbra. A chuva forte varreu a cidade sensivelmente entre as 21h e as 23h30m. Depois disso o vento até cerca das 4h da manhã, que soprou a espaços bastante intenso. Depois da tempestade, a bonança total. Não consegui acompanhar a queda de pressão ao longo da noite, mas ela foi sendo aqui relatada. Por volta da meia noite estava nos 997 hPa. Foi uma queda muito rápida, num curto espaço de tempo. Resumindo um breve temporal, muito breve mesmo, mas interessante.


----------



## Kaparoger (22 Out 2009 às 11:25)

Por aki durante a noite forte ventosa, situação ja normal aki, e muita chuva!!
O amanhecer apresentou-se com ceu praticamente limpo, sol e ja um pouco de frio...9º!!

Neste momento o ceu apresenta-se muito nublado com o sol aparecer de quando em vez. A temperatura subiu um pouco.. 12º!!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Está a chover aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e manhã de bastante sol.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO e 20,1 ºC.

Acumulados 4,6 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 12:12)

Por aqui durante a noite caíram 5,2mm. Tudo às primeiras horas do dia.

Agora o sol vai dominando, e o vento sopra moderado de NO.
18,5ºC


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2009 às 14:25)

durante a noite/madrugada, houve umas belas rajadas de vento...só para terem uma ideia, até arrancaram uns taipais do chão ali das obras 

por agora 20.7ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Out 2009 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!
Durante a noite registei ainda 2mm, e o vento soprou forte, mas nada de extraordinário.
A mínima foi de 17ºC.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, e já não chove há muito tempo.
Sigo com 20.6ºC, 52%HR, e 1012hpa, uma brutal subida da pressão.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, depois de uma noite Tempestuosa o Sol brilha por aqui com 21ºC Vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2009 às 14:55)

O tempo já melhora,com menos nuvens e 20,7 ºC.Vem ai um tempo primaveril,com máximas muito amenas,de 23/24 graus,vento quase nulo e poucas nuvens.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2009 às 16:56)

boas tardes
ás 8.07 16.8º, vento fraco de NW e ceu muito nublado.
entre as 22h e as 2h desta noite tive periodos de chuva forte e vento forte nomeadamente ás 00.30h quando as rajadas faziam tombar as arvores violentamente e a chuva caia moderada a forte e quase na horizontal as rajadas devem ter atingido os 60-70km.h numa boa
ja nao via algo assim desde a erica em janeiro...apesar da erica ter sido mais forte


----------



## seqmad (22 Out 2009 às 17:11)

Boas,

Foi mais uma noite interessante, em particular pelo vento, como já todos relataram, com  incidência naquele período entre as 00 e as 02 horas, com algumas rajadas algo assustadoras, passou foi tudo mais rápido do que eu esperava, até as nuvens iam numa grande corrida...

Mas estou a escrever pela situação muito curiosa de ontem, em relação à temperatura, nos gráficos do IM de Lisboa, com a *mínima do dia às 14 horas e a máxima como todos confirmaram, às 00 horas**, ou melhor, mesmo a chegar à meia-noite... Em termos de temperatura, foi um dia virado ao contrário, não me lembro de algo assim, é curioso, embora saibamos que tem a ver com coincidência das horas de passagem das frentes e respectivas mudanças de massas de ar associadas.*


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2009 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Resumo da noite de ontem: Períodos de chuva forte entre as 23 e as 02 da manhã. Foi também nesta altura que o vento foi mais forte. A rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 50.4 km/h à 1:24.

A precipitação total foi de 7.1 mm. De 3a até hoje contabilizei: 57.4 mm.

Para já, sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 20.4 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	11.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	58% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	6.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	9.3km/h 
Vento: 	OES-NOROESTE 
Pressão: 	1014.4hPa
Precipitação: 	7.1mm

A pressão já disparou. A instabilidade está a partir.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 17:27)

Boas

Tive por aqui uma mínima de 18,2ºC mas que vai ser batida até a meia noite... a máxima foi de 21,3ºC de volta as temperaturas acima dos 20ºC e não vou sair disto tão cedo... 

A precipitação de hoje foi de 8,4mm caídos num curto espaço de tempo entre as 2:15 e as 2:40... a rajada máxima foi de 62,9km/h SW logo ao inicio da madrugada.

Agora céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco a temperatura é de 19,8ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2009 às 18:11)

A temperatura máxima de hoje subiu um pouco. *19,4ºC* atingidos pouco antes das 15h.

Actualmente sigo com 18,2ºC, humidade a 64% e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.1ºC*

A temperatura máxima foi de *19.8ºC*

Sigo com 18.0ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## kikofra (22 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Ontem fiquei sem luz, e por volta das duas da manha ainda nao tinha voltado. O vento aqui foi mesmo muito intenso, as vezes ouviasse algo que parecia partir.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2009 às 19:07)

bom crepusculo a todos
sigo com 19.0º, vento fraco de NW e ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus a Oeste.

Ainda morno na rua, com 18,9 ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2009 às 19:14)

De manha a pressao subiu + d 7 mb das 6h ás 14h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2009 às 19:15)

Nos últimos 3 dias, os registos de precipitação foram os seguintes:

31,6 mm
13,6 mm
4,6 mm
---
= *49,8 mm*


Um evento que rendeu alguma precipitação, acima do que esperava, e com uma rajada máxima atingida, na última noite, de 61 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Neste momento sigo com 17,3ºC e humidade nos 72%.

O vento sopra fraco, ou _nem sopra_!

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Madrugada com alguma chuva, mas o resto do dia foi seco.
Máxima de 21.4ºC.
Presentemente, 18.4ºC, 70%HR, céu nublado, vento fraco.
A pressão não pára de subir, indo já nos 1016hpa.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 20:25)

A temperatura desce a um ritmo bom e sigo agora com 17,4ºC o céu esse já está limpo e o vento fraco quase nulo... e vai ser esta a cantiga dos próximos tempos, dias muito amenos de dia até com algum calor para a época e fresco a noite mas nada por ai alem o vento esse vai ser sempre fraco nos próximos dias.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Neste momento sigo com 16,2ºC, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus e humidade nos 80%.

Não há vento, a calmaria é geral.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Out 2009 às 21:35)

Em jeito de balanço, finda que está a instabilidade que nos atingiu, aqui fica então o registo final de precipitação dos 3 dias:

Dia 20: 27mm
Dia 21: 9.5mm
Dia 22: 2mm

Total de 38.5mm, nada mau...
De momento, 18.0ºC, 71%HR, 1016hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco ou nulo.

Extremos do dia:

17ºC
21.4ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2009 às 21:43)

boas noites
sigo com 18.1º, brisa fraca de NW e ceu limpo


----------



## Madragoa (22 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Boa noite....

Sigo com 15.0c
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão atmosférica (a subir desde ontem em flecha...) nos1017mb
Vento fraco a nulo de S/SO
Quanto a chuva,hoje...ficou pelos 3.4mm

Ontem entre as 21h e as 23h30,choveu bastante,por volta das 23h foi o pico do rain rate, 9.0mm/h,e o vento soprou forte...


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 23:38)

boa noite! 

_(work)_

Por aqui também está tudo muito calmo com vento muito fraco de W/NW.
O céu está limpo o que talvez venha a provocar uma descida mais acentuada das mínimas, mas até agora sem grande impacto devido a esta massa de ar que ainda vem do Atlântico.

Neste momento verifico que estão *16ºC*.


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:13.4ºC (temperatura actual)
Máxima:20.6ºC


----------



## rfll (23 Out 2009 às 00:09)

boa noite
não tenho experiência nenhuma nisto, mas segundo algumas imagens, detectei que existe alguma actividade nos Açores, ou estarei a ver mal? dirigindo-se para o continente... vem ai alguma coisa?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Actualmente sigo com 15,1ºC, vento nulo e pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2009 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 19.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 87 km/h

Humidade mínima de 61% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 4.2 mm rain rate máximo de 48.8 mm/hr

Dia marcado por vento e chuva forte durante a noite, e céu muito nublado e vento fraco durante o resto do dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2009 às 00:16)

Dia 22:

Máxima de 22,1 ºC

Acumulados 4,6 mm

Rajada máxima de 61 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2009 às 00:27)

rfll disse:


> boa noite
> não tenho experiência nenhuma nisto, mas segundo algumas imagens, detectei que existe alguma actividade nos Açores, ou estarei a ver mal? dirigindo-se para o continente... vem ai alguma coisa?



Não é algo que irá apenas afectar os Açores.

O continente irá assistir a uma subida geral das temperaturas e vigorar céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2009 às 00:31)

A temperatura continua em queda mas os resistentes grilos continuam com a sua habitual tarefa de chamar a atenção! 


*Extremos de 22 Out-09:*

*Máximos:* 20.9ºC / 84% hr

*mínimos:* 15.8ºC / 44% hr


Neste momento já estou só com *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 00:52)

O vento continua nulo, e a temperatura desce suavemente. 14,6ºC actuais.

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia!

8 horas já passaram, e rajada máxima de vento até ao momento foi de uns estonteantes *0,0 km/h*!

Impressionante esre valor, ainda por cima nesta _terra de vento_ !

---

A temperatura mínima foi de *13,8ºC* e actualmente tenho 14,3ºC.

Céu muito nublado e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2009 às 09:02)

bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e alguma neblina esta manhã. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.
A Minima de hoje foi de 10.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 12:08)

Pelo Cacém, céu encoberto por Fractus, temperatura agradável e vento, a soprar, por vezes fraco.


----------



## psm (23 Out 2009 às 14:06)

Neste momento chuva fraca e com vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2009 às 15:23)

Aqui o céu está encoberto e também chuvisca.
Um borrifo que nem molha nem deixa de molhar. Mas que dificilmente se contabilizará.

O vento está fraco de SO e a temperatura nos 19ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2009 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!
Dia farrusco, será este o termo técnico...
Tem vindo a chuviscar, mas um chuvisco muito fraco, que mal molha os pára brisas e a estrada...
A temperatura está nuns confortáveis 21.5ºC, com 75%HR. Pressão nos 1021hpa, vento fraco.
A mínima esta noite cifrou-se nos 14.8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Out 2009 às 16:21)

Olá

Hoje a mínima ficou-se nos 14.3ºC
O dia começou com uma manhã de céu parcialmente encoberto. A partir da tarde passou para céu muito nublado, situação que se manteve até agora.
De salientar que à pouco esteve a chuviscar, mas apenas deu para molhar a estrada.
Agora sigo com 20.1ºC.
Pressão nos 1022.0 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui nada de chuva até agora, só mesmo céu nublado com pequenas abertas, t.actual: 20.1ºC

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.7ºC

T.Minima: 10.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2009 às 18:52)

Boa noite, dia caracterizado por Céu muito nublado e alguma Chuva fraca, o Vento esteve moderado, por agora tudo na mesma mas sem Chuva e 20,4ºC .


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Out 2009 às 19:00)

Máxima de 22.7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2009 às 19:12)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,8ºC

A máxima foi de 21,4ºC  e a rajada máxima foi de 20,5km/h

Agora sigo com 19,7ºC e vento fraco o céu continua encoberto como todo o dia mas não pingou uma gota que tenha visto...


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Boa tarde!

Muito curioso hoje de madrugada por Oeiras.Rajada máxima das 00 ás 9:00, de 0,0 km/hora  Logo vento médio de 0,0 km/hora. A este vento o Mário Barros já não conseguiria dizer que estava vento moderado!   
Precipitação acumulada de 0,2 com os chuviscos 
Já passámos outra vez dos 20 graus,e vem ai outra vez algum calor.O Verão de S.Martinho antecipado? Ou um Verão gigante de S.Martinho? Já não digo nada este ano com os Verões fora de época.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2009 às 19:20)

A máxima hoje não foi além dos 23.3ºC.
De momento, ainda 20.2ºC, e com este céu encoberto, não deve baixar muito mais...


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 19:34)

boas noites
em  arruda, ceu muito nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus vento fraco de SW e o carro marca 19º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2009 às 20:02)

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e 19,8 ºC.

Vento fraco de OSO e pressão já nos 1022,2 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC*.

Durante a tarde choveu fraco, ainda durante algum tempo, mas nada contabilizei. O chão apenas ficou húmido.

Por agora sigo com 18,0ºC, céu encoberto e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2009 às 21:33)

De facto, na ressaca dos seguimentos especiais, aparecem sempre menos posts... isto está muito tranquilo...
Bom, quanto ao dia, esse apresentou-se quase sempre muito nublado, com alguns chuviscos muito fracos a meio da tarde.
Sigo com 19.8ºC, 83%HR, 1022hpa, céu muito nubaldo, vento fraco ou nulo.

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC
23.3ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Out 2009 às 21:38)

Boa noite...

Temp actual 19,1c
Humidade 88%
Pressão atmosférica 1021 mb
Vento fraco a nulo de O/SO
Céu muito nublado

O dia foi de céu totalmente encoberto,(nem deu para ver o Sól...)chegando a morrinhar por volta das 16 horas

Cumprimentos...


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Boa noite
Depois de 2 semanas em Bragança estou de volta a Linda-a-Velha

Que diferença de temperatura em Oeiras estão uns quase tropicais 19ºC


----------



## belem (23 Out 2009 às 22:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite
> Depois de 2 semanas em Bragança estou de volta a Linda-a-Velha
> 
> Que diferença de temperatura em Oeiras estão uns quase tropicais 19ºC



E a sensação térmica lá fora é ainda maior.
Falo pelo menos por aqui.
Aqui hoje esteve nitidamente mais do que no Geofísico e no Gago Coutinho.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2009 às 22:15)

A temperatura está completamente estagnada e tenho 19,7ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 13.8ºC

Máx - 20.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 29 km/h

Humidade mínima de 78% e máxima 96%

Dia marcado por céu muito nublado alguns chuvisco e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Boas , por aqui o dia começou muito nublado com morrinha , seguido o meio dia o sol começou a espreitar , temperatura actual de 18.1


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 00:10)

A temperatura continua nos 19,7ºc e o vento é nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 00:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *21,3 km/h* de S (180º)

---

Temperatura estagnadíssima há horas. Apenas variando entre os 18,0ºC e os 18,1ºC.

Vento nulo, soprando por vezes fraco e pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 00:57)

Desde as 19horas que a temperatura não sai dos 19,6 a 19,8ºC já lá vão 6horas nisto...agora 19,7ºC e vento nulo


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2009 às 02:32)

miguel disse:


> Desde as 19horas que a temperatura não sai dos 19,6 a 19,8ºC já lá vão 6horas nisto...agora 19,7ºC e vento nulo



E aqui também,temperatura estagnada.mas aqui já a partir das 15:00  Em Oeiras esteve entre os 18,9 e os 19,1.
Vento nulo também


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Out 2009 às 03:49)

boa madrugada e bom fim-de-semana! 

Foi um dia marcado por um céu nublado e com valores da HR em alta.
Por momentos observei algum sol e alguma precipitação, mas muito fraca.


*Extremos de 23 Out-09:*

*Máximos:* 20.3ºC / 90% hr

*mínimos:*13.4ºC / 72% hr


Neste momento e em resultado de uma amplitude fraquíssima estão uns quase constantes *19ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.7ºC
Neste momento estão 18.1ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Out 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia
Mínima interessante de 17.0ºC.
Agora estão 17.5ºC, vento nulo e a Hr sempre lá no topo, 94%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

Agradável dia de Outubro, sem vento, 21,7 ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 1023,7 hPa.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, com algumas abertas.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 12:03)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 16,8ºC e acumulei 0,1mm.
Actualmente 19,1ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 81%.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Impressionante como a temperatura esteve estagnada toda a noite! Desde o fim da tarde de ontem até ao início da manhã de hoje!

A temperatura mínima foi de *17,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 21,7ºC, céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e humidade nos 60%.

Vento a 9,4 km/h de S (180º) e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2009 às 12:48)

Boa tarde a todos!!!

Sou novo neste forum, e apesar de me fascinar por meteorologia, não percebo muito do assunto  

Mas enfim... a minha postura de amador nisto diz apenas que neste momento o céu se encontra nublado mas com algumas abertas 

cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 14:14)

Temperatura máxima de *22,8ºC* até ao momento.

Actualmente sigo com 21,7ºC, e céu, ainda, extremamente nublado!

Humidade a 54% e pressão nos 1023 hPa. Vento moderado de O (270º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 14:45)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a nulo de SSO.

Neste momento, 23,4 ºC e 62 % de humidade relativa.

Um dia bastante agradável e um pouco mais quente que o desejável para Outubro.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 14:50)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,3ºC quase tropical incrível!!

Agora sol com algumas nuvens a mistura no céu e temperatura de 21,6ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2009 às 15:03)

Boa tarde! 
Por aqui ainda bastantes nuvens e temperatura amena.

Agora na tvi24 teve alguma piada: " Agora a meteorologia.. Na zona Centro,Amanhã em Santarém 5 ºC de mínima e *40ºC de máxima*.Uma máxima de Verão! " 
Disse aquilo com toda a naturalidade


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 15:06)

meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Por aqui ainda bastantes nuvens e temperatura amena.
> 
> Agora na tvi24 teve alguma piada: " Agora a meteorologia.. Na zona Centro,Amanhã em Santarém 5 ºC de mínima e *40ºC de máxima*.Uma máxima de Verão! "
> Disse aquilo com toda a naturalidade



A sério??? até me custa a acreditar!!  tá errado a mínima e a máxima como é óbvio


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2009 às 15:15)

A sério  Évora com 31,e Santarém destacadissimo com 40ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 15:21)

meteo disse:


> A sério  Évora com 31,e Santarém destacadissimo com 40ºC.



Não faço ideia em que dados se baseiam eles para gerar esse tipo de previsões. Há muito que me interrogo com isso. Até mesmo a SIC falha bastante, mas ainda assim longe dos valores da TVI24.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 15:22)

Céu menos nublado e boas abertas, vento fraco de SO e 24,5 ºC.

A pressão está novamente em queda.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 15:23)

meteo disse:


> A sério  Évora com 31,e Santarém destacadissimo com 40ºC.



Devem se ter enganado no mapa e foram meter um mapa de Junho, Julho ou Agosto   isto é o rir mas ao mesmo tempo revolta ver como é mal tratada a meteorologia em Portugal 

aqui tenho agora 23,6ºC e vento fraco de S a pressão é de 1024hpa


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2009 às 16:07)

Boa tarde, dia alegre e ensolarado com Céu pouco nublado, Vento fraco de Noroeste, 24,4ºC e pressão em 1021hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 16:39)

A máxima foi de 22,7ºC. Actualmente 19,5ºC, céu nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 80%.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2009 às 17:16)

Boa tarde!
Dia de céu nublado, com algumas abertas, especialmente agora para a tarde.
De momento, sigo com 22.8ºC, 62%HR, 1022hpa.
Vento fraco.
Mínima de 19ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC
T.Minima: 17.7ºC

Essa da TVI24 é que é o descalabro total


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2009 às 18:16)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,3ºc mas devido ao céu já estar limpo a mínima vai ser batida várias vezes até as 00h...

A máxima foi de 24,0ºC dia bem morno

Agora sigo com 20,8ºC vento nulo, 1021hpa e céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 19:01)

Um final de tarde morno, ainda com 22,3 ºC.

Está de volta o tempo ameno, ainda teremos de esperar mais um pouco para chegar finalmente ar mais fresco. E será bem-vindo...

A pressão atmosférica estabilizou nos 1021,8 hPa e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Olá

Hoje a mínima na Aroeira foi de *17.1ºC*
Por agora sigo com 18.6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2009 às 19:56)

A máxima hoje foi de 24.8ºC, seguindo agora com 20ºC, 80%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Pelo aspecto, e como diz o Daniel, ainda vamos ter que esperar bem pelos dias frescos...
Espera-nos o marasmo meteorológico...


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Boa tarde.

Dia secante com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

A mínima foi muito alta para a época, com 16,3º e a máxima de 22,1º.

Neste momento 18,7º.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 17.9ºC

Máx - 23.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 24 km/h

Humidade mínima de 63% e máxima 96%

Céu muito nublado até meio da tarde, pouco nublado a partir do final da tarde, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Por Alfragide, noite de céu pouco nublado, temperatura nos 18ºC, e vento, alternando entre fraco e nulo.

Não está desagradável.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Actualmente a temperatura é de 14,7ºC, que é a mínima actual...


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2009 às 23:42)

Extremos do dia:

19ºC
24.8ºC

Dia de céu muito nublado de manhã, diminuido gradualmente a nebulosidade ao longo do dia, estando agora o céu praticamente limpo.
O vento esteve fraco a nulo a maior parte deste dia ameno.
De momento, 19.2ºC, 79%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Out 2009 às 23:52)

olá boa noite! 

_(work)_ 
Desde a noite anterior que mais parece que estamos dentro de uma estufa, sem contacto com a atmosfera real! Noite morna, dia morno...!
O céu apresentou-se de modo geral muito nublado mas a partir do meio da tarde deu lugar a apenas algumas e isoladas nuvens. O vento manteve-se fraco a nulo.


*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 24.8ºC / 86% hr

*mínimos:* 18.3ºC / 43% hr


Por aqui a temperatura neste momento atinge os *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Boas

Tenho a esta hora 18,7ºC e vento nulo... uma bela noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 00:16)

Ainda 19,2 ºC e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2009 às 01:45)

Boa noite pessoal

Ainda estão 18ºC em Oeiras

Amanha vou voltar para Bragança e para o Outono a serio


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Out 2009 às 01:55)

Por aqui ainda vou nos 18ºC, eis que estamos de volta ao tempo anticiclónico, céu nublado, vento nulo, bela noite que está


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2009 às 02:49)

Por aqui já vão menos 2 em relação ao último registo, *17ºC*.
O céu está praticamente limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.9ºC.
Por agora estão 17.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## under (25 Out 2009 às 09:02)

Sai as 8 da manha de mira,fiz noite,e caiu chuva miudinha grande parte da noite,alias as 8 ainda estava a chover...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia!
Noite amena, com 16.1ºC de mínima.
De momento, sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 20.3ºC, 82%HR, 1020hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2009 às 10:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Actualmente a temperatura é de 14,7ºC, que é a mínima actual...



A mínima ontem foi de 14,5ºC.  A de hoje foi de 16ºC.
Actualmente 19,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 82%.
Offtopic: Fui agora ver as temperaturas ao site do IM. Com a mudança da hora, 9hUTC corresponde ao quê?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 10:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Offtopic: Fui agora ver as temperaturas ao site do IM. Com a mudança da hora, 9hUTC corresponde ao quê?



A UTC nunca muda. Por isso, se a hora local atrasou 1h, agora corresponde exactamente à hora UTC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 11:03)

Céu muito nublado por cirrus ondulatus e vento fraco de NE.

Temperatura de 21,0 ºC e humidade relativa nos 77 %.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com o aparecimento tímido do sol, vento fraco.
Temperatura: 21,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 14:35)

Mais uma tarde morna e praticamente sem vento definido, soprando por vezes fraco de Leste.

Agora 23,1 ºC e humidade relativa um pouco elevada, nos 70 %.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Out 2009 às 15:29)

Boa tarde!

Por aquí na Aroeira a mínima foi de *13.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 22.2ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2009 às 17:21)

Tarde de céu nublado, com o sol a dar espreitadelas ocasionais.
Máxima de 23.4ºC.
Presentemente, 21.7ºC, 72%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Boas,
A máxima foi de 22,1ºC.
Actualmente 19,6ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade a 84%.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *23,8ºC* às 12:58!

Neste momento sigo com 19,0ºC, o céu apresenta-se encoberto, e a humidade é de 83%.

Vento _fraquinho_ de NNO (338º) e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Céu pouco nublado por cirroestratos e vento fraco de NO.

Ainda 20,3 ºC e 82 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica estável nos 1017,8 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Neste momento sigo com 17,7ºC, e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco de NE (45º) e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,4ºc e a máxima foi de 23,1ºC...

Agora sigo com 19,7ºc e vento nulo está uma boa noite para andar de manga curta


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2009 às 21:53)

O nevoeiro marca agora presença!

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Extremos do dia:

16.1ºC
23.4ºC

Dia de céu nublado com abertas, ameno e vento fraco.
De momento, 19.2ºC, 86%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.3ºC

T.Minima: 13.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2009 às 22:28)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 16.3ºC

Máx - 23.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 23 km/h

Humidade mínima de 72% e máxima 95%

Céu muito nublado, e vento fraco.

Neste momento está nevoeiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Por terras baixas nada de nevoeiro.

Só para o horizonte Oeste, para lá do aeroporto.

Valores de humidade nos 88 % e vento nulo a fraco.

Ainda 18,7 ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2009 às 23:26)

Aqui neste momento 19,2ºC e vento nulo...uma noite a fazer lembrar muitas de verão


----------



## Brunomc (25 Out 2009 às 23:52)

Boa Noite

Hoje passei o dia em Peniche..vou fazer aqui um pequeno relato do tempo que esteve durante a manhã e tarde 

então foi assim..cheguei lá por volta das 11h estava ainda algum nevoeiro mas já em fase de dissipação..durante a tarde houve periodos de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas..o vento esse apresentou-se fraco tanto de manhã como de tarde, embora eu tenha notado alguma nortada na zona do cabo carvoeiro  

Já agora fica aqui o convite a malta para irem ver o RIP CURL PRO SEARCH  é até ao dia 30 de Outubro 

deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante a tarde


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 00:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *23,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *21,3 km/h* de ONO (292º)

---

Actualmente, muito nevoeiro e 16,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 00:56)

boa noite! 

Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo, vento quase nulo e sem direcção definida, o valor a destacar é o da humidade que se apresenta elevado.


*Extremos de 25-Out:*

*Máximos:* 24.4ºC / 88% hr

*mínimos:* 15.8ºC / 51% hr


Valores do momento: *17.0ºC* / e os estáveis *88% hr*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 00:59)

Nevoeiro, agora menos cerrado, e temperatura nos 16,8ºC.

Vento fraquinho, de NNO (338º).

Uma boa noite e até logo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2009 às 01:00)

Belas fotos *Brunomc*

Já à alguns anos que não vou a Peniche, mas é uma terra que gosto e até tenho família a poucos Km de Peniche, na Lourinhã


----------



## Liliana15 (26 Out 2009 às 01:03)

*Belas fotos Brunomc*...


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2009 às 01:51)

Fotos do mar é sempre algo de espectacular belas fotos Brunomc , por aqui a noite está agradável e tranquila com 16,7ºC, Vento fraco de Oeste e pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 03:22)

A noite decorre tranquilamente com céu que se pode considerar limpo mas existe uma visibilidade um pouco limitada.

Despeço-me com *16.3ºC* / *89% hr*


----------



## vitamos (26 Out 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

O intenso nevoeiro matinal levantou repentinamente há poucos minutos dando lugar a um céu nublado por nuvens altos. Vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.1ºC
Por agora estão 17.1ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Out 2009 às 10:17)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro cerrado. 

Mínima de 13,6ºC e à conta do nevoeiro acumulados 0,4 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2009 às 10:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui continua o nevoeiro cerrado.
> 
> Mínima de 13,6ºC e à conta do nevoeiro acumulados 0,4 mm de precipitação.



Eu não acumulei precipitação, mas a humidade chegou aos 100%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

O lado oriental acorda com bastante nevoeiro.

Mesmo assim, não acumulei qualquer precipitação, por enquanto.

De momento 17,3 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *15,1ºC*, numa noite marcada por nevoeiro, que se dissipou no final da madrugada.

A temperatura actual é de 23,3ºC, com céu muito nublado por Altocumulus.

Humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Vento fraco de E (90º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2009 às 11:41)

Aqui, claramente mais para o interior, o nevoeiro ainda não dissipou e a humidade encontra-se nos 93 %.

Ainda 17,6 ºC e vento fraco de NE, com a chegada de mais nevoeiro de advecção vindo do Tejo.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 12:53)

Temperatura actual de 23,9ºC, humidade nos 55% e céu pouco nublado.

Vento fraco de ESE (112º) e pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Boa tarde, o dia acordou com nevoeiro cerrado de manha que entretanto aos poucos acabou por levantar mas a manter-se uma ligeira neblina, Céu pouco nublado, 20,1ºC e Vento fraco de Este. De realçar que está um ambiente muito abafado.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2009 às 14:23)

Boa tarde!
Hoje de manhã, quando cheguei do trabalho, estava bastante nevoeiro, e aqui na minha zona, a visibilidade era bastante reduzida.
A HR ficou-se nos 97%.
A mínima foi de 16.9ºC.
De momento, céu praticamente limpo, temperatura nos 21ºC, 81%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2009 às 17:26)

boas tardes a todos
na encarnação sigo com 23.3º, vento nulo e ceu coberto de lindos cirrus undulatus, cirrostratos lenticularis, altocumulus lenticularis e cirrus fibratus
desde as 00h da ultima 6f a temperatura maxima obsevada aqui foi de 25.4º.
na louriceira, onde estive este fim de semana, as temperaturas mantiveram-se agradaveis com minimas na casa dos 15-16º e maximas da ordem dos 23-24º, o ceu manteve-se com periodos de muita nebulosidade por cirros, cirroestratus, altocumulus e cumulus sendo que se formou algum nevoeiro radiativo nos vales


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2009 às 17:28)

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 22.8ºC.
De momento, 21.9ºC, 75%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2009 às 17:35)

Boas

Mínima de 17,2ºc mais uma noite quente...

Máxima de 27ºC dia mais que agradável um dia autentico de praia... 

Agora 24,5ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 17:50)

Temperatura máxima de *26,3ºC* pelas 15:36.

Actualmente sigo com 22,0ºC, humidade de 61% e pressão nos 1016 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 18:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura máxima de *26,3ºC* pelas 15:36.
> 
> Actualmente sigo com 22,0ºC, humidade de 61% e pressão nos 1016 hPa.
> 
> Vento nulo.



Podes-me dizer o ponto de orvalho?


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 18:05)

Às 17:50 o ponto de orvalho era de 14,1ºC.

Neste momento encontra-se nos 14,8ºC. A humidade subiu para os 66%.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 18:09)

Vai a este  e insere os teus dados, e terás a humidade relativa: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/utilitarios/index.html

Segundo os dados que tenho agora, dados por ti, a humidade realativa seundo os cálculos do Im, a HR seria de 63.7%!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 20:04)

Boa noite! 

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado composto por Cirrus spissatus, uncinus e Altocumulus perlucidus sobretudo pela manhã; quanto a isso o cenário não foi monótono!

As temperaturas permanecem amenas, quase numa visão nostálgica de um Verão que se arrastou e que insiste em deixar raízes...

A acalmia permanece com vento fraco a nulo de W/NW e com os valores de *19.8ºC* / *69% hr*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Temperatura actual de 18,0ºC, com a humidade nos 84%.

Vento nulo, já há umas _horinhas_ .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2009 às 21:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.7ºC

T.Minima: 16.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2009 às 22:01)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de 15,6ºC.
A máxima de hoje foi de 26,9ºC.
Actualmente 15,1ºC, que é a mínima.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Out 2009 às 22:01)

Boa noite 

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *15.3ºC*

Tempera máxima: *22.8ºC*

Por agora sigo com 18.0ºC 
Pressão nos 1015.4 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Extremos do dia:

16.9ºC
22.8ºC

De momento, céu limpo, ou quase, 18.2ºC, 86%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2009 às 22:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.4ºC

Máx - 25.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 19 km/h

Humidade mínima de 56% e máxima 100%

Céu muito nublado, e vento fraco...nevoeiro ao longo da manhã que se foi dissipando para a tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2009 às 22:57)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *26,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *15,5 km/h* de N (360º)

---

Neste momento, 17,2ºC e vento nulo. Céu muito nublado. Noite tranquila.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2009 às 00:09)

Céu praticamente limpo, 17,9 ºC e 86 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2009 às 00:11)

Vou com 17,0ºC e muita humidade os carros estão bem molhados por cima


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Out 2009 às 00:54)

Olá de novo, 

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas uma leve brisa se faz sentir sem direcção definida.
A HR ainda há pouco tendia para uma descida mas desde aí inverteu o processo estando agora com valores considerados normais.

*Extremos de 26-Out:*

*Máximos:* 24.9ºC / 91% hr

*mínimos:* 15.1ºC / 43% hr


Valores actuais: *16.5ºC* / *76% hr*.


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2009 às 01:37)

O dia 26 começou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas a manhã rapidamente aqueceu.
A máxima foi de 25,8ºC.

Por agora 16,6ºC e 75% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2009 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *15,7ºC*, registada há pouco.

Neste momento, 15,9ºC e céu muito nublado por Altoestratus.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1016 hPa.

Alguma névoa.

Até logo!


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu praticamente limpo. Um dia no mínimo "primaveril"


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 12:03)

boas tardes
ás 8.04h estavam 16.1º, ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas e nevoeiro denso e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!
Manhã com bastante nevoeiro, com a HR a ficar nos 98%.
Mínima de 16.1ºC.
De momento, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, 23ºC, 66%HR, 1015hpa.
Boring...


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2009 às 14:01)

Boas
tive uma mínima de 15,7ºC...

Agora segue o calor e registo já 27,2ºC com vento fraco de E


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Céu muito nublado e 24,2 ºC, humidade relativa nos 62 %.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2009 às 17:24)

Boas

Mínima de 15,7ºC e máxima de *28,1ºC* deve andar perto do record para esta altura do ano...

Agora céu encoberto por nuvens altas e tempo abafado com 24,7ºC e vento nulo!!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2009 às 17:41)

A máxima hoje foi de 24ºC.
De momento, sigo com 21.8ºC e 64%HR.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2009 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abetas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.3ºC

T.Minima: 13.5ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Out 2009 às 18:32)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *14.5ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *24.6ºC*

Sigo com 20.5ºC e neblina (alta).
Pressão a 1015.2 hPa.


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 19:48)

boas noites
sigo com 21.9º, vento nulo e ceu muito nublado por altocumulus, cirrus e cirrostratus.
o mar em carcavelos hoje estava enorme!!vi pelo beachcam...aquele swell de 2-3mts a entrar de WSW...lindo subia pelo forte acima


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos 20,6ºC.
A humidade nos 63%.

A máxima hoje foi de 26,6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2009 às 20:39)

Extremos de hoje:
23,9ºC/10,8ºC.
Ontem a mínima foi de 12,7ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Out 2009 às 21:14)

Sigo com 19.8ºC.
Pressão a 1015.5 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2009 às 21:28)

Temperatura máxima de *27,3ºC* às 15:08.

Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC e humidade nos 81%. 

Céu muito nublado por Altoestratus e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Extremos do dia:

16.1ºC
24ºC.

Valores actuais de 19.3ºC, 70%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Tenho aqui a esta hora 19,4ºc e vento nulo...sempre a mesma cantiga


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2009 às 22:48)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *17,6 km/h* de E (90º)

---

Neste momento tenho 18,7ºC e céu pouco nublado. Humidade nos 71% e vento fraco de ESE (112º).


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.4ºC

Máx - 25.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 21 km/h

Humidade mínima de 48% e máxima 92%

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 23:16)

despeço-me com 19.9


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2009 às 00:09)

boa noite! 

O céu por aqui apresenta-se com alguns Altocumulus aparentemente do tipo "perlucidus" numa faixa que progride de Oeste, que aliás parece ser essa a direcção do vento muito fraco que se faz sentir.

*Extremos de 27-Out:*

*Máximos:* 25.4ºC / 89% hr

*mínimos:* 14.3ºC / 37% hr

Valores actuais: *18.0ºC* / *78% hr*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Agora 18,6 ºC e 78 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão em subida.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.5ºC.
Por agora estão 17.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Manhã ligeiramente mais fresca que ontem, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Neste momento sigo com 18,7ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Humidade nos 69% e vento moderado do quadrante Este, a 13,0 km/h.

Pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 09:23)

bons dias
ás 8.00h seguia com 17.6º, vento fraco de NE e ceu com alguns altocumulus, cirrus e altostratus.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
Hoje, manhã sem nevoeiro, mas nem assim mais fresca...
17.3ºC de mínima, um valor digno de um qualquer dia de Julho ou Setembro...

De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 18.7ºC, 82%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2009 às 10:28)

Boas 
 Tive mínima de 15,9°C...

Agora segue o sol a brilhar com vento muito fraco e uns 19°C


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 12:25)

Por aqui, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de sul, e o céu está cada vez mais nublado.
Até parece que vem aí chuva. 
22,7ºC por agora.

A mínima foi de 17,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 12:54)

Temperatura nos 21,6ºC, humidade a 70%, céu encoberto, e vento fraco a moderado, de quadrante variável.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 15:33)

boas tardes
sigo com 22.8º, ceu muito nublado por cumulus, altoestratus e cirroestratus e vento moderado de SW


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Tarde marcada pelo gradual aumento da nebulosidade, e por uma máxima de 24.4ºC até agora.
Sigo de momento com 22.8ºC, 75%HR (cheira-me a mais nevoeiro logo), 1014hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de 16.1ºC hoje por aquí.

Sigo com 20.6ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, tendo já hoje estado muito nubado, em especial no início da tarde.
A pressão é de 1015.3 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2009 às 18:18)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.0ºC

T.Minima: 13.5ºC

Por agora o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas por nuvens altas e a temperatura é de 21.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 18:25)

Hoje ao pôr-do-sol era visível um "sun dog" à esquerda do astro. Pena foi que enquanto fui buscar a máquina para registar o fenómeno, o "sun dog", foi coberto pelas nuvens baixas.

Fica o registo da réstia de "sun dog".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2009 às 18:54)

Algumas fotos tiradas por mim no passado domingo á tarde, espero que gostem


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 15,9ºC e máxima de 22,5ºC...dia bem mais fresco que os últimos! mas a partir de amanha já sobe até domingo...

Agora vento fraco e 20,6ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Boas

Os últimos dias têm sido todos iguais, sol, calor, nuvens altas e até as noites estão agradáveis
Neste momento estão 21.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:16.3ºC
Máximas:27.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 19:44)

Boas fotos!

---

Tarde amena, e de céu encoberto, com temperatura máxima a não passar dos *23,9ºC* pelas 14:37.

Neste momento sigo com 19,4ºC e está nevoeiro, embora pouco cerrado!

Vento a soprar a 10,8 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas por mim no passado domingo á tarde, espero que gostem



Belos Sun dogs sem dúvida... 

(work)

Por aqui o cenário não foi muito diferente, não me refiro a estes rastos coloridos mas à nebulosidade que se apresentou, no geral, por Cirrus, Cirrostratus, Cirrocumulus e até stratus fractus, enfim, para quase todos os gostos...
O vento é que se fez notar de forma considerável pelo menos até meio da tarde, vindo de Sul sendo moderado a forte, mas agora tudo bem mais calmo.

Sente-se uma temperatura amena que ronda os *20ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Olá

Sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Out 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

A máxima hoje deve ter rondado perto dos 27º.

Neste momento 18,4º, vento fraco de Norte e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Por aqui, nota de destaque para o elevado valor de HR que se faz já sentir: 93%HR, com 20.1ºC... parece um clima tropical...

Extremos do dia:

17.3ºC
24.4ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 21:48)

boqas noites
sigo com 20.4º, vento fraco de SW e ceu muito nublado por cumulus e fractus.
a hr esta muito elevada pelo que ja se forma condensação nos objectos metalicos


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 21:56)

Nevoeiro. Temperatura nos 19,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Out 2009 às 22:15)

Olá

Sigo com 19.2ºC e céu muito nublado.
Pressão nos 1017.2 hPa.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2009 às 22:42)

Vim da rua agora de manga curta sem ter nenhum frio  temperatura de 20,6ºC e vento fraco o céu está agora muito nublado


----------



## N_Fig (28 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Extremos de hoje:
25,8ºC/11,4ºC.
Actualmente 17,1ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 82%.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.7ºC

Máx - 21.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Humidade mínima de 48% e máxima 98%

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco....neste momento nevoeiro.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui, 19ºC, nevoeiro e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 23:08)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *23,9ºC*

Vento Máximo: *35,2 km/h* de NE (45º)

---

Neste momento, nevoeiro apenas na Serra, e temperatura nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Boas noites, dia ameno o de ontem e noite para já com tendência para nevoeiro cerrado, temperatura de 19,7ºC Vento nulo e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Olá de novo! 

Cheguei há pouco e acreditem que se estava muito bem na rua!
Por aqui o céu está limpo mas ali para os lados do nosso amigo AnDré (Odivelas) a nebulosidade marca presença.
O vento quase nulo mas carregado de humidade desloca-se de Oeste.

*Extremos de 28-Out:*

*Máximos:* 24.1ºC / 83% hr

*mínimos:* 15.5ºC / 52% hr

Valores actuais: *18.2ºC* / *85% hr*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, nevoeiro na Serra, e temperatura mínima de *17,6ºC*.

A única diferença desta noite e deste momento em relação ao comum é que os Fractus se dirigem de Sul para Norte, e não de Norte para Sul!

O vento é nulo, e a pressão encontra-se nos 1019 hPa.

Temperatura actual de 17,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2009 às 07:30)

Bom dia

Estão 17.1ºC

A mínima foi de 16.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2009 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado!
A temperatura está nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 16.7ºC
Por agora estão 18.5ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro advectivo, vindo do Tejo, devido ao vento fraco de Leste.

De momento 18,0 ºC e 95 %.


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo e alguns bancos de nevoeiro. ás 8h45m estavam 17ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 11:13)

bom dia! 

Por aqui também muita nebulosidade baixa composta essencialmente por Stratus fractus, mas nestes últimos minutos têm surgido algumas abertas.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de Leste. 

Neste momento registo *19.7ºC* / *84% hr*.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2009 às 11:33)

Aqui com o nascer do sol o nevoeiro levantou.

Mínima de 14,4ºC e 0,4mm de "Nevoeiro".


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2009 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, manhã de nevoeiro cerrado que entretanto acabou por levantar e por agora Céu pouco nublado, 24,2ºC Vento fraco de Oeste e pressão em 1018hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2009 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Manhã de nevoeiro, que entretanto já se dissipou.
Mínima de 17.3ºC, seguindo agora com 23.7ºC, 69%HR, 1019hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,5º.

Neste momento 26,8º, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado de NE.


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2009 às 14:54)

boas tardes
ás 8.03h estavam 18.6º, vento nulo e nevoeiro cerrado.
actualmente, no campo grande, vento fraco de N e ceu limpo ( apenas alguns cirrus muito translucidos e finos)


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2009 às 17:07)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 24ºC.
De momento, 21.3ºC, 77%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2009 às 17:26)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura máxima de *23,2ºC* pelas 11:49!

Neste momento sigo com 20,1ºC, céu encoberto por Fractus, nevoeiro na Serra e humidade nos 83%.

Vento a soprar fraco, do quadrante Oeste.

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Extremos de hoje:

*25.8 °C (13:53)*
*14.4 °C (06:50)*

E *0,4 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC

T.Minima: 16.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Céu com uma menor quantidade de neblusidade do que há pouco, mas, ainda assim, muito nublado.

Temperatura nos 19,4ºC e vento nos 0,0 km/h!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2009 às 19:42)

Extremos de hoje:
12,4ºC/24,2ºC.
Um dia que foi o retrato deste mês.
Actualmente céu nublado, vento nulo, humidade a 81% e 18,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 20:53)

Boa noite! 

_(work)_

A densa nebulosidade da manhã deu lugar a um dia que apesar da existência de Cirrus, Cirrostratus e Cumulus, foi sobretudo de muito sol..., pois claro! 

Assim se manteve o resto da tarde em que as temperaturas mais uma vez atingiram valores altos; o vento apesar de ter rodado para Oeste não impediu que tal acontecesse.

Neste momento as alterações são quase nulas e a temperatura ronda os *19*/*20ºC* aos quais já nos habituámos!


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2009 às 21:04)

A noite começa mais fresca que ontem, com 16,8º e já 81% Hr.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Boas

Tive de mínima 19,2ºC e ainda não foi batida...

A máxima  foi de 22,4ºC...

Agora sigo com vento nulo e temperatura de 19,5ºC mais uma noite quentinha para a época


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *17.3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23.2ºC*
Sigo com 18.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2009 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.7ºC

Máx - 21.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 32 km/h

Humidade mínima de 76% e máxima 97%

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco

Por Alcântara o cenário era este ás 20h.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2009 às 22:34)

Actualmente 13,8ºC, céu nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 80%.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2009 às 22:49)

Boas hoje o dia começou muito nublado com uma morrinha muito fraca, neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 14.6


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Temperatura actual de 18,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Vento nos 0,0 km/h! Já começa a ser hábito...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Out 2009 às 23:34)

Sigo com 17,5ºC, céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Olá de novo! 

Já em casa, o céu por aqui apresenta-se pouco nublado pelo que parecem ser Cirrostratus.
O vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW.

*Extremos de 29-Out:*

*Máximos:* 24.1ºC / 91% hr

*mínimos:* 15.5ºC / 52% hr


Valores actuais: *17.4ºC* / *87% hr*


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2009 às 00:35)

Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura actual de 18,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Vento nos 0,0 km/h! Já começa a ser hábito...



Pois,aqui é o mesmo. Vento nulo e 18,5 graus.Os dias são a cópia dos dias anteriores,sem tirar nem por. Nestas noites não corre brisa rigorosamente nenhuma...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2009 às 00:48)

meteo disse:


> Pois,aqui é o mesmo. Vento nulo e 18,5 graus.Os dias são a cópia dos dias anteriores,sem tirar nem por. Nestas noites não corre brisa rigorosamente nenhuma...



Aqui também não faz vento até mete impressão parece que estou dentro de uma caixa  

Estou com 17.9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2009 às 01:30)

Boas noites, por aqui tudo na mesma.. Céu pouco nublado, Vento fraco de Sudoeste 17,4ºC e pressão em 1018hpa.


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia

Estão 13.6ºC

A mínima foi de 13.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2009 às 08:01)

Mínima de 14,5ºC

Nevoeiro e 0,2 mm de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Algum nevoeiro e céu pouco nublado esta manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje foi de 15.5ºC.
Por agora estão 17.2ºC e está um belo nevoeiro que até a estrada molhou.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Mínima elevada, para não variar... 17.8ºC.
De momento, nevoeiro, 19.8ºC, 91%HR, 1023hpa.
Sem vento...


----------



## Lousano (30 Out 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,4º.

Neste momento nevoeiro, vento fraco/nulo, 16,6º e pressão 1022,9 hpa.

Ontem por esta hora já ultrapassava os 20º


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Out 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia! 

Muito nevoeiro esta manhã em que algumas distraídas abertas já deixaram escapar os primeiros raios de sol e tende a continuar.
O vento quase não existe, apenas uma leve brisa se sente vinda de NE.

Neste momento verifico que estão *19.1ºC* com *89% hr*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de hoje de *17,5ºC*, numa noite de céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado.

Neste momento sigo com 22,1ºC e humidade nos 76%.

Céu _muitíssimo_ nublado!

Vento fraco de SSO (202º) e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Out 2009 às 11:38)

Muita nebulosidade ainda mas com maiores abertas.
O vento rodou para SW permanecendo fraco.

Valores actuais: *20.8ºC* / *81% hr*.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2009 às 12:02)

Aqui começam a aparecer os primeiros raios de sol.

20,2ºC e 92% H.R. Vento zero...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2009 às 12:07)

Tá um calor horrível, abafado, radiação difusa, ausência de vento belhereeeccc 

Estou com 21.1ºC e vento muito fraco de sul.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2009 às 12:30)

Mais um dia da treta... este ainda mais agravado pelo abafado que se faz sentir...
21.9ºC, 81%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2009 às 12:54)

Tempertura estagnada nos 21,9ºC, com céu ainda muito nublado.

Humidade nos 73%, vento moderado do quadrante Oeste, e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2009 às 13:12)

Madrugada de muito nevoeiro e temperatura amena de 18,6ºC...

A manha foi de algum nevoeiro ainda, agora céu muito nublado com vento fraco e temperatura de 23,8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Céu nublado com abertas, 24.2ºC, 70%HR, 1022hpa.
O vento foi de férias, e ainda não voltou.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2009 às 17:06)

boas tardes
sigo com 22.4º, vento fraco de sul e ceu pouco nublado por cirros..


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Boa tarde!

Pela Reboleira hoje a mínima foi de *16.8ºC*, ligeiramente mais baixa que a de ontem.

A máxima foi de *23.1ºC* menos 0.1ºC que ontem. 

Por agora sigo com 19.8ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo 
De assinalar o nevoeiro que se fez sentir de manhã.
Pressão a 1022.5 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2009 às 17:41)

Extremos de hoje:

*24.5 °C (15:30)*
*14.5 °C (02:33)*

Mesmo assim, a máxima mais baixa dos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2009 às 18:07)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.4ºC

T.Minima: 15.5ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Boas

Mínima por aqui foi de 18,6ºC e a máxima foi de 24,9ºC...

Rajada máxima de apenas 14,0km/h S 

Agora humidade muito alta o nevoeiro não tarda em aparecer tal como o fez ontem, a temperatura actual é de 20,1ºC e o vento 0,0km/h


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2009 às 19:59)

Temperatura máxima de *22,6ºC* pelas 14:00.

Neste momento sigo com 18,5ºC, e uma ligeira névoa.

Humidade nos 81% e vento nulo!


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Boas noites, por aqui o nevoeiro já se avista no horizonte, temperatura de 19,4ºC Vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão em 1023hpa.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2009 às 22:29)

boas noites
sigo com ( finalmente) 19.9º, ceu pouco nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme alta e vento fraco tendendo para nulo.
mais uma manha c nevoeiro advectivo hoje e amanha provavelmente tambem..


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.6ºC

Máx - 21.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 26 km/h

Humidade mínima de 78% e máxima 97%

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2009 às 23:07)

Sigo aqui com 17,8ºC e vento nulo afinal não se formou ainda nevoeiro e que possibilita que o céu se mantenha limpo e a temperatura vá descendo lentamente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2009 às 23:47)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo.

Condições propícias à ocorrência de uma inversão térmica local.

Neste momento 18,9 ºC e 88 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica surpreendente de 1024,1 hPa, numa contínua tendência de subida.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 01:02)

boa noite e bom fim-de-semana! 

Após uma semana completamente louca em termos de serviço, eis um intervalo muito desejado!
O céu por aqui apresenta-se pouco nublado, apenas preenchido por alguns Cirrocumulus e vento quase nulo vindo de W/NW.

*Extremos de 30-Out:*

*Máximos:* 24.2ºC / 91% hr

*mínimos:* 16.7ºC / 57% hr

Valores actuais: *17.3ºC* / *88% hr*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2009 às 01:04)

Boa noite!
Por aqui, nevoeiro mais ou menos cerrado, tem fases...
HR nos 96%.
Temperatura nos 18.2ºC, e uns elevadíssimos 1025hpa.
Vento fraco ou nulo.

Extremos de dia 30:

17.8ºC
24.2ºC.


----------



## meteo (31 Out 2009 às 01:15)

Incrivel.Mais uma noite igual ás ultimas. Temperatura amena e vento nulo! Sempre nulo. O bom disto tudo é que com tantos dias assim,até um dia com uma rajada mais forte, 2 chuviscos e um trovão passa a ser interessante


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 01:34)

meteo disse:


> Incrivel.Mais uma noite igual ás ultimas. Temperatura amena e vento nulo! Sempre nulo. O bom disto tudo é que com tantos dias assim,até um dia com uma rajada mais forte, 2 chuviscos e um trovão passa a ser interessante



Com esta monotonia quase constante ao longo de todos estes dias, fica-se saturado; sinto que é como se o relógio biológico clamasse por uma mudança, não digo drástica mas pelo menos já com certa urgência!
Na última compra de vestuário para o Inverno quase nem conseguia experimentar as peças pelo calor que ainda sentia; não há condições!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 01:41)

Nevoeiro apenas ao longe, em direcção ao Tejo, mas ainda do outro lado da margem.

Temperatura nos 18,2 ºC e 89 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 16.7ºC e está nevoeiro.
Minima de hoje: 14.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro a dissipar, 18,3 ºC e ainda 95 % de humidade relativa.

Vento nulo. Pressão espectacular de 1027,3 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia!
Por aqui o nevoeiro começou a dissipar, deixando a descoberto um céu praticamente limpo.
Destaco também a pressão atmosférica que segue nuns estranhos 1028hpa.
A mínima esta noite foi de 16.9ºC.
De momento, 20.5ºC, 91%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 11:55)

Só se consegue observar o topo da torre Vasco da Gama e dos pilares da ponte, as partes mais baixas estão abaixo da superfície de nevoeiro, que chega a esta margem, mas se encontra a pelo menos 1 km do meu local de observação.

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste, pode chegar o nevoeiro advectivo por acção da deslocação do ar, a humidade está nos 81 %.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 15ºC as mínimas eram para ser as máximas 

Agora céu limpo o vento é  de uns incríveis 0,0km/h e a temperatura já vai nos 23,8ºC a pressão é de 1027hpa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Out 2009 às 14:13)

O dia hoje acordou com bastante nevoeiroe bem bresco!!! Por agora sol e calor... 24,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2009 às 15:12)

Para último dia de Outubro, isto segue bem quente, segue...
24ºC, 75%HR, 1025hpa (já em queda).
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2009 às 15:13)

Boas, por aqui céu com muitos cúmulos e uma temperatura actual de 22.8


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2009 às 17:14)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de *15ºC* e a máxima foi de *25,6ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de 23,4km/h W

Agora segue o céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é de 24,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2009 às 18:23)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 18:35)

olá boa noite...  

_(work)_
Mais um dia que se fez sentir quente, onde excepto os locais à sombra e desabrigados, podia-se dizer que estava bastante calor. Senti-o ao início da tarde e a sensação que tive foi que num desses locais talvez estivessem bem perto dos 30ºC.

Esta tarde observei alguns Cumulus radiatus e fractus bem com sobre estes Cirrostratus undulatus; mas sempre quente...

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os *20ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 19:23)

Extremos de hoje:
15,5ºC/21,4ºC.
Actualmente 19,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 81%.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 20:07)

Boas,
Neste momento 18,7ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 80%.
Este está a ser um Outubro bem quente. Mais tarde publicarei o resumo do mês.


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2009 às 20:30)

boas noites
sigo com 20.7º, vento fraco de oeste e ceu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirrocumulus dispersos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 21:07)

Ainda 20,5 ºC e 84 %, nuvens essencialmente estratiformes.


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

Uma autêntica noite de Verão. 

19,3º e vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Olá

Extremos de hoje pela Aroeira:

Temperatura mínima: *15.6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *24.7ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 23:12)

Aqui e agora 18,6ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 82%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 23:17)

O nevoeiro da manhã rendeu 0,2 mm.

Agora cirroestratos e céu de forma geral pouco nublado pelos mesmos.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 23:53)

Despeço-me (provavelmente) deste mês com 18,3ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 84%.


----------



## fsl (31 Out 2009 às 23:55)

*Em Oeiras mais uma noite tropical :

[ Condições actuais (actualizado a 31-10-09  23:47)
Temperatura:	20.4°C 
Humidade:	85%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.8°C 
Vento:	3.2 km/hr WNW
Pressão:	1025.5 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.2 mm
Precipitação Mês:	52.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 305.6mm
Wind chill:	 20.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 21.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 21.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 16.4°C às   4:16	 25.8°C às 13:56
Humidade:	 68%  às  13:57	 96%  às   8:10
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   3:18	 20.6°C às  13:45
Pressão:	 1023.9hPa  às   1:28	 1027.2hPa  às  10:15
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.2mm/hr  às   7:00
Maior Rajada Vento:		 27.4 km/hr  às  15:24
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   3:27	
Maior Indíce Calor		 27.2°C às  13:56B]*


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2009 às 23:59)

*Máx: 27.1ºC
Min: 16.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 16.7ºC

Máx - 23.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 37 km/h

Humidade mínima de 75% e máxima 97%

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco


----------

